#ubuntu-il 2010-11-29
<avi1333_> לילה טוב אנשים
<New0> וואוו איזה כיף אני רואה את כל המסך
<New0> אבל זה 800 X 600
<New0> מתקדם :D
<NewOne> היי
<NewOne> אני עכשיו בדיוק עם CTRL +ALT +F1 בגלל שהמחשב לא יכול להעלות את GDM משהו כזה אני חושב
<NewOne> איך אני יכול לתקן את זה ?
<NewOne> בדיוק התקנתי גם דרייבר לפי איזה מדריך מסויים
<NewOne> *את הדרייבר
<NewOne> כי בלי זה המחשב שלי לא יכול לעבוד 100%
<NewOne> בעיה של רזולוציה שאי אפשר לתקן ברגיל
<Ddorda> ‏בוקר טוב
<Interruptus> בוקרבוקר דור
<Ddorda>  Interruptus מה נשמע?
<Interruptus> לא רע בעליל
<Ddorda> ‏אווה, נשמע מאוד חיובי
<Interruptus> כיף חיים
<Interruptus> ספק 700 וואט 350 שקל
<jabber>    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Goering#Quotations
<jabber> voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. All you have to do is to tell them they are being attacked, and denounce the pacifists for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger. It works the same way in any country
<jabber>       ?
<jabber>  sultan2
<sultan2> כן?
<serfus> jabber, wrong channel?
<sultan2> מסתבר ;)
<sultan2> אבל תודה על המידע
<jabber> [14:47:43] <sultan2> מסתבר ;)
<jabber> [14:47:51] <sultan2> אבל תודה על המידע
<serfus> jabber, what's your point?
<sultan2> באיזו תוכנה את/ה משתמש?
<sultan2> jabber: תכתוב באנגלית
<sultan2> jabber: please write in english
<sultan2> which client you're using with?
<jabber> psi
<sultan2> תחזור לכאן אחרי שתתקן את בעיות הקידד שבתוכנה או תרשום באנגלית
<sultan2> come back after you'll solved you're Unicode problem with Psi or just write in English
<sultan2> Psi or Psi+ ?
<jabber> only Psi
<sultan2> jabber: PM me
<sultan2> מישהו יודע איך לתקן בעיות קידוד כשמתחברים ל-IRC דרך Jabber?
<serfus> אין בקליינט הזה אפשרויות קידוד?
<sultan2> לא נראה לי שהבעיה בקליינט אלא בטרנספורט getaway/transport שמחבר את המשתמש אל IRC
<sultan2> jabber: try to do it with Register (right click menu)
<sultan2> General > Service Discovery
<sultan2> I believe that you're already know it
<sultan2> jabber: רצה לומר לנו
<sultan2> ש: הרמן וילהלם גרינג http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Goering#Quotations
<sultan2> אמר דבר מאוד רע בנוגע לאיך גורמים לאוכלוסיה של מדינה להסכים ולצאת למלחמה
<sultan2> ועושה רושם שהמדינה שלנו עושה שימוש באותה טכניקה
<sultan2> והא מוסיף ושואל: מדועה לא מלמדים אותנו את הדבר בבתי הספר שלנו
<sultan2> והוא*
<sultan2> שאלה טובה jabber
<sultan2> good question, jabber
<jabber> toda :)
<sultan2> gladly :)
<sultan2> jabber: תעתיק לי את הג'יבריש
<sultan2> jabber: copy the gibberish (nonsensical speech) above
<jabber> [16:40:10] <sultan2> jabber: תעתיק לי את הג'יבריש
<sultan2> יש אפשרות קידוד דרף טרנספורט אבל יש
<sultan2> there's is a charset encoding options with jabber irc transports but I believe that it has more to do with your Psi jabber client
<sultan2> please contact me tomorrow or the day after tomorrow via jabber
<sultan2> ok?
<jabber> camuvan :D
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר'ה
<Ddorda> ‏מה קורה?
<Hero> היי דור
<Hero> הכל מעולה מה איתך?
<Hero> רואה את המשחק ב10?
<Ddorda> ‏איזה?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אמ.. לא
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<someone235> ‎Ddorda, עשית plugin נחמד
<sultan2> Ddorda: הרבה משתמשים בערוץ של פלאקבוקס אמרו שאתה אדם נחמד מאוד
<Hero> Ddorda - אתה לא רצינייייייי
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: נחמד לשמוע :)
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: אתה משתמש בפלאקסבוקס?
<sultan2> כן, מידי פעם
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: אני ממש אוהב את הסביבה הזאת
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: אתה יכול לקרוא על זה גם בפוסט האחרון שלי
<Ddorda> ‎http://ddorda.useopensource.net
<Ddorda> ‏someone235: תודה רבה, עבדתי עליו קשה
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Ddorda> ‏עדיין יש לי באג קטן, אבל לא משמעותי במיוחד
<Ddorda> ‎sultan2: https://launchpad.net/~fluxbox-users
<Rodensky> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3991322,00.html
<H3r0> sultan2 - רדפו בעבר
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: לא נורא כ"כ
<Rodensky> מה אתה אומר דור? לא נלך לעשות מניין לסימביאן? :)
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אה.... תראי,
<Ddorda> ‏(פה זה נגמר)
<Rodensky> חבל, הכנתי הספד משו משו
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: :P
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: הם ציפו שבגלל שהם הופכים את זה לקוד פתוח זה יהפוך ללהיט. מצד שני כמה חודשים לפני זה הם הוציאו את Meamo
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא מבין את האסטרטגיה הגאונית הזאת, אבל נו מילא, קטונטי
<Rodensky> מה אתה בכלל מבין בקוד פתוח? אתה כולה משתמש באובונטו:)
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אנ ימבין שנתנאלוש המאמוש שטף לך את המוח בחום ולחץ גבוה
<Rodensky> ודאי
<Rodensky> אני אפילו גולשת עכשיו מארץ'
<Ddorda> ‏אהא
<Ddorda> ‏ואח שלי חייל
<Rodensky> דיי, לא יפה :)
<Ddorda> ‏הסיבה שאני ממשיך להשתמש באובונטו כרגע, היא שאני לא אוהב לקנפג את המערכת כדי *להתחיל* להשתמש בה
<Ddorda> ‏הם יכולים לצחוק כמה שהם רוצים, אבל לגרום למחשב לרוץ לוקח לי 10 דקות, מעניין כמה להם
<Rodensky> אתה לא צריך לשכנע את המשוכנע
<asw3> http://news.nana10.co.il/Article/?ArticleID=762275
<Hoborg> Title: נענע10 - סוף עידן החלוצים: מי מרעיל את עצי האקליפטוס? - חדשות
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אני יודע, פשוט אף פעם עוד לא העלתי את זה בפני אף אחד כי הרגשתי שאין לי עם מי לדבר
<asw3> Ddorda, אתה מצליח לצפות בזה
<asw3> ?
<Ddorda> ‏קחי את זה כמחמאה
<asw3> נענע תמיד עושה לי בעיות
<Rodensky> בגלל שאני כזו חפרנית, זה יוצר לאנשים רושם כאילו שזה דו-צדדי, שמעניין אותי מה יש להם לומר
<Rodensky> :P
<Rodensky> :)))
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כן
<H3r0> Ddorda - קיצר אתה מפסיד שאתה לא רואה
<asw3> Ddorda, ?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: ^
<H3r0> Ddorda - צריך את העזרה שלך
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: סליחה, זה היה מכוון אליו
<asw3> אממ
<asw3> והוא מפעיל לך את הסירטון?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: כן
<Ddorda> ‏תלחץ על הלינק "לצפייה ישירה"
<asw3> אבל זה פותח לי כזה מעפן כזה
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. בעצם אתה צודק
<asw3> וזה לא הסירטון
<Rodensky> סתם, קיצר, דור, אתה לא צריך לשכנע אותי ואחרים שכבר ממילא נמצאים בדעתך, ואתה לא תצליח לשכנע את נתי או אנשים כמוהו שלא מסוגלים לראות את זה מנקודת מבט שהיא לא של אנשים כמוהם
<asw3> נענע זה האתר היחיד שאני לא מצליח לראות בצורה נורמלית
<asw3> כאילו נענע זה הכי בולט
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: נראה לי שהבעיה של נתי היא אחרת, זה מצחיק שהוא יורד על אובונטו ישראל אחרי שהוא היה פעיל בה כמעט חצי שנה
<asw3> ואללה סידרו לא מזמן את האתר  שלהם
<Ddorda> ‏פעיל קיצוני
<H3r0> Ddorda - לדעתי אתה מבין אפילו אם אתה רק "משתמש" רגיל
<Rodensky> asw3, אני לא מצליחה לראות את הוידאו אצלם
<asw3> אממ אין משהו שאפשר לעשות עם זה?
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: תודה אבל יש לי עוד הרבה ללמוד
<asw3> אני פשוט לא נכנס לאתר שלהם
<H3r0> כמו לכל אחד
<H3r0> מה אתה חושב
<asw3> יש לפעמים תכנים שאני כן רוצה לראות
<asw3> אבל לא נכנס
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: תחפש איזה מקופף שיטפל בזה
<asw3> אין
<asw3> היה פעם לקוף
<asw3> אבל אז הם שידרגו
<asw3> ויהודה לא עשה סקריפט חדש
<H3r0> מאוד משונה
<asw3> אני לא יודע מתי הסקריפט שלו עבד
<Rodensky> Ddorda, היה או לא היה פעיל באובונטו, זה לא רלוונטי, לא תמיד צריך להתנסות במשהו כדי לחוות עליו דעה
<H3r0> אני אוהב את אובונטו תגידו מה שתגידו
<Rodensky> אני לא צריכה להתקין ארץ' כדי לדעת שזה לא בשבילי, בדיוק כמו שאני לא צריכה לנסות לעשות תואר בפיזיקה כדי לדעת שזה לא בשבילי
<asw3> כולה מערכת הפעלה
<asw3> מה יש לכם
<asw3> ויכוח כל כך סתמי
<Rodensky> מסיבה כלשהי, קשה לו עם זה יש שיש כאלה שטוב להם עם אובונטו ושהיא עונה להם על כל הצרכים ולכן אין להם צורך לנסות משהו אחר כדי לדעת שטוב להם עם אובונטו
<Rodensky> asw3, הוא עלה לי על העצבים אתמול
<Rodensky> זה הכל
<H3r0> :/
<asw3> אתם סתם נכנסים לשטויות
<asw3> כל מערכת אחרי שתגדיר אותה טוב
<Rodensky> אז נטשתי את השטויות
<asw3> היא תעבוד מעולה
<asw3> גם וינדוס דרך אגב..
<Rodensky> אל תגזים :))
<asw3> הכל השאלה היא נוחות
<asw3> כן
<asw3> אם תדעי איך לטפל בוינדוס
<asw3> אז זה יהיה דומה
<Rodensky> חח מה יש להגדיר בווינדוס חוץ מטפט?
<asw3> רק לא אותה נוחות
<H3r0> אנטי וירוס?
<asw3> אל תגזימי..
<H3r0> הרשאות?
<asw3> את לא השתמשת בדברים המיוחדים
<Rodensky> אנטיוירוס זה לא שייך לווינדוס :O
<asw3> כאילו לא היה לך צורך
<Rodensky> והצורך באנטיוירוס הוא לא ממש נוחות :)
<asw3> את לא עסק או משהו
<Rodensky> אני צריכה לישון כמה שעות ואז ללמוד לבוחן מחר. שיהיה לכם המשך ערב מהנה :)
<asw3> ערב רב
<Rodensky> "ערב רב" זה קהל
<asw3> :-D
<Rodensky> אתה לא הראשון שעושה את הטעות הזו
<Rodensky> לא נורא, בשביל זה אני קיימת
<Rodensky> זזתי :)
<H3r0> האמת שאם כל העולם היה משתמש בלינוקס
<asw3> Rodensky, חן חן
<H3r0> אני די בטוח שגם לינוקס הייתה משתמש באנטי וירוס
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: אל תטעה
<Ddorda> ‏קודם כל, מי שאמר שאפשר לטפח את ווינדוז ברמה כזו שהיא תעבוד מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏לווינדוז יש בעיה ידועה
<Ddorda> ‏שכל התקנה משאירה "לכלוך"
<Ddorda> ‏לאט לאט המחשב נהיה איטי בגלל שהמערכת צריכה לעבור על הרבה קובצי מערכת
<Ddorda> ‏וזה משהו שאי אפשר להלחם בו
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, אפשר, זה הרבה מדי עבודה
<Ddorda> ‏בקשר לאובונטו: Rodensky, תודה רבה שהוצאת לי את המילים מהפה :)
<H3r0> לא בהכרח
<H3r0> אני לא טועה
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: תסביר?
<H3r0> יש היום תוכנות שמנקות בוינדוס את מה שאתה מכנה "זבל"
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: בזמנו הייתי משתמש בכמה וכמה כלים כדי לנקות את המערכת
<Ddorda> ‏ועדיין אחת לכמה שנים נאלצתי לפרמט מאיטיות של המערכת
<Ddorda> ‏למרות שהייתי מנקה את המערכת בקביעות
<Ddorda> ‏אפילו את הרג'יסטרי
<H3r0> לא נראלי
<H3r0> אני יכול להגיד לך שלפני 10 שנים
<H3r0> היה לי מחשב עם וינדוס 98
<H3r0> ולא נאלצתי פעם אחת לפרמט אותו במהלך ה10 שנים האלו מטעמי איטיות
<Ddorda> ‏98 שונה באופן מהותי מ־XP
<Ddorda> ‏ב־XP כן צריך
<Ddorda> ‏ב־98 לא
<Ddorda> ‏אם תשאל אותי 98 טובה בהרבה ־XP
<H3r0> לא ידוע
<H3r0> יש עכשיו7
<H3r0> אני לא בדקתי את הכ
<H3r0> ל
<H3r0> אבל לכל דבר יש יתרון וחסרון
<H3r0> דוגמה לחסרון הענק בלינוקס זה המשחקים
<H3r0> כן אני יודע אפשרי להשתמש בwine
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: וזה חיסרון שהולך ונעלם עם השנים
<H3r0> אבל זה פתרון עקום !
<H3r0> לא ממש
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: לא בגלל wine זה הולך ונעלם
<Ddorda> ‏כשאני נכנסתי ללינוקס היה עוד פחות משחקים
<Rodensky> H3r0, אני עדין על המחשב ויצא לי לראות את השיחה שלכם. החיסרון של המשחקים בלינוקס זה בגלל שיצרניות המשחקים לא כותבות משחקים ללינוקס, בגלל שעדין
<Rodensky> *בגלל שעדין אין לה נפח שוק מספיק גדול
<H3r0> וגם לא יהיה לה
<H3r0> ב10 שנים הקרובות
<H3r0> זה לא אני אמרתי
<H3r0> אלא חבר שלי
<H3r0> והוא די מבין
<Rodensky> זה לא בעיה בלינוקס כמערכת
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: אי אפשר לדעת
<Ddorda> ‏לינוקס פורצת את השוק בשנים האחרונות
<H3r0> Ddorda - אפשר להעריך
<Ddorda> ‏קצב ההתפתחות של אובונטו הוא גבוה מאוד, במיוחד שהוא מבוסס קהילה
<H3r0> לא רק אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: נכון, אבל השוק הביתי זה בעיקר אובונטו
<Rodensky> ולגבי עניין הפרמוטים
<Rodensky> אחרי ווינדוס 98
<Rodensky> ווינדוס הפכה למה שלימים כונה DLL HELL
<Rodensky> וזה חלק מהעניין
<Rodensky> לא משנה כמה טובה התוכנה שתיקח לניקוי רג'יסטרי ודברים בסיגנון
<Rodensky> עדין יישאר לך המון דרעק במערכת
<Rodensky> עדין תהיה חייב איחוי ופירמוט
<H3r0> לא דיברתי על איחוי
<H3r0> דיברתי על זבל
<H3r0> ולא אני חושב שלא
<Rodensky> גם וגם
<Rodensky> אני מתייחסת לכמה אספקטים
<Rodensky> מעבר לכל זה - ווינדוס לא יודעת לקרוא מערכות קבצים חוץ מזו שלה שגם איטית יותר מאלה שלינוקס תומכת בהם וגם מצריכה איחוי שלה כל תקופה מסויימת
<Rodensky> וזה בנוסף לפירמוטים התקופתיים (שנעשים מסיבות אחרות כמובן)
<Rodensky> אז כל הדברים שדיברתם על להגדיר אותם - לא מונעים מהמערכת הזו להיות גרועה, כי יש לה יסודות גרועים
<Rodensky> *שכחתי לציין שהיא גם לא תומכת בנפחים גדולים כמו מערכות הקבצים שלינוקס תומכת בהן
<Rodensky> גם הניצול שלה של משאבי המחשב גרוע
<Rodensky> (של ווינדוס, לא של מערכת הקבצים)
<H3r0> למיטב זכרוני את אמרת שנמאס לך כל יום לדבר על וינדוס נכון?
<Rodensky> אתם עושים השוואה עניינית
<Rodensky> אין לי בעיה עם זה
<Rodensky> יש לי בעיה עם זה שהערוץ הופך להיות ערוץ תמיכה לווינדוס
<Rodensky> אגב, זאת כבר פעם שניה שאתה עוקץ ככה, הוצאתי לך כרטיס אדום. לילה טוב.
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: זהו, את הולכת לישון?
<nady> שלום
<H3r0> Rodensky - אני לא עוקץ את פשוט מפרשת את זה ככה
<H3r0> אבל אם נפגעת
<H3r0> קחי פנדל
<nady> דור
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: כאן?
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: היי
<Shualdon> ?
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: נדב שועל מה קורה עם ירושלים
<Shualdon> דבר עם משה
<Ddorda> ‎moshe: ?
<Shualdon> וממתי לך יש שגיאות כתיב?
<Ddorda> ‎Shualdon: :O
<Ddorda> ‏אני אגיד לך מאיפה זה צץ
<Shualdon> לך שב בפינה ותחשוב על מה שעשית
<Ddorda> ‏דיברתי על "שועלדון"
 * Ddorda is sitting in the corner crying like a little girl. dang!
<serfus> don't be too hard on yourself
 * serfus pets Ddorda 
<Ddorda> ‎grrr...
<moshe> Ddorda, כן?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: מה קוקה עם ירושלים?
<moshe> אני אברר ביום ד' עם המנהלת של הכנס, שועלדון לפי מה שהבנתי לא ממש יודע גם כן
<moshe> אני לומד עם המנהלת של הכנס בקורס כך שבטוח אוכל לדבר איתה או לפחות לברר פרטים בענין
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: הוא אמר לי לפנות אליך
<Ddorda> ‏מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏איזה קורס?
<moshe> כי זה מה שסיכמנו
<moshe> ביוטרור ומחלות מגיחות
<nady> kh
<moshe> אני לומד עכשיו תואר שני:)
<Ddorda> ‏לא אומר לי הרבה.. חחח
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: וואו, מרשים
<Ddorda> ‏סחטיין
<nady> לילה טוב טכנאי דחוך
<moshe> תודה
<Ddorda> ‏nady: היי
<nady> מה נישמע
<serfus> moshe, נשמע אדיר!
<Ddorda> ‏הכלך טוב
<Ddorda> ‏חיפשת אותי?
<moshe> serfus, תודה:)
<nady> כן מה הקשר שלך למקור
<Ddorda> ‏תקשיבו, אני שם את הפגישה הבאה בוויקי הישן, לא החדש
<serfus> moshe, מה למדת תואר ראשון?
<Ddorda> ‏מהסיבה שלשם עוד כולם יפנו ושהוויקי החדש עוד דורש עיצוב רציני מאוד
<moshe> ביולוגיה ועכשיו עושה שני באימונולוגיה ומיקרוביולוגיה (אימונולוגיה=מערכת חיסונית)
<nady> אם אני רוצה ליבחר מחיצה קיימת מה בוחרים
<serfus> moshe, נשמע ממש מגניב... ומה עושים עם כאלה תארים? מחקר?
<serfus> אני מניח שזה קרוב לרפואה
<moshe> כן, אבל אפשר גם להגיע לתעשיה בתחום של חברות תרופות וכו'
<nady> דור אם הדיסק לא יגיע
<nady> אפשר לאסוף
<moshe> Ddorda, אני אשמח אם תשלח לי כמה דיסקים של 10.10:)
<Ddorda> ‏nady: בטח
<nady> מרחוב נחמני
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: בשביל הארוע?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: רגע, כבר סיימת את מה שנתתי לך פעם קודמת?
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<moshe> צודק, אז תשלח לי את 10.10 אחד מכל אחד, ואחלק את 10.04 (לא ממש יצא לי לחלק אותם בינתיים)
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: אולי פשוט תיקח לך בארוע?
<Ddorda> ‏עוד כמה זמן זה אמור להיות?
<nady> הוספת מיקלדת עיברית ב10.04 ממש שונה מהחדש?
<serfus> היום התקנתי לחבר אובונטו על הנייד :)
<nady> איך מגיעים משורת הפקודה לדיסק הקשיח
<moshe> מתאים, אבל קח בחשבון שהכנס יהיה ב-9/12, יום ה' הקרוב
<moshe> כלומר כדאי שתשלח את זה לכל המאוחר ביום א' הקרוב עבור האירוע
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: אדיר
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: יש סיכוי שנוכל להפגש איפהשהו באמצע הדרך? נסיעה לת"א עולה לי הון
<Ddorda> ‏ואין לי עבודה ממש =\
<Ddorda> ‏(לצערי)
<moshe> מה דעתך על ראשון?
<moshe> עבורי זה די קל להגיע, איך מבחינתך?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: די קל לאן?
<moshe> ראשל"צ
<Ddorda> ‏ראשל"צ זה אמצע הדרך?
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא איזה מטר ממך?
<Ddorda> ‏העניין הוא שבאמת זה יוצא לי הון, אם זה יוצא לי 40₪ הלוך חזור זה בערך מה שיש לי :P
<moshe> לאן אתה יכול להגיע?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: תגיד לי לאן נוח לך, אני אצא מצומת מסמייה
<moshe> איפה זה? אני יכול גם ברחובות לדוגמה, לכן אני שואל איפה נוח לך?
<itamar> אהלן - שדרגתי מאובונטו 10.04 ל-10.10 והמחשב לא עולה יותר... הוא מציג את הספלאש סקרין הסגול, אחרי דקה זה הופך לשחור והמחשב נתקע. למישהו יש רעיון איך להמשיך מכאן?
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: איך בדקת שהמחשב נתקע?
<Ddorda> ‏פשוט חיכית הרבה זמן?
<itamar> כן - 2-3 דקות
<Ddorda> ‏הבנתי. מתקבל על הדעת
<itamar> גם ניסיתי
<itamar> ctrl+shift+f1
<Ddorda> ‏ומה ציפית שזה יעשה?
<itamar> יעבור לטרמינל :)
<itamar> או שזה ctrl+alt+f1?
<Ddorda> ‏נכון
<itamar> בכל מקרה ניסיתי את מה שזיכרון השרירים שלי מכיר
<moshe> איתמר, איזה כרטיס מסך יש לך על המחשב הנ"ל?
<itamar> nvidia
<Ddorda> ‏כנראה שזו הבעיה
<Ddorda> ‏הפושטקים האלה
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<itamar> באמת התקנתי את הדרייבר שלהם ידנית, אבל גם הסרתי אותו לפני השדרוג
<moshe> לא נראה לי סביר, למרות שלאחרונה אני שומע על בעיות איתם
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: כשאתה מעלה את המחשב אתה זוכה לראות את תפריט ה־grub?
<itamar> כן, אני גם יכול להפעיל מערכות הפעלה שלא מזכירים בחברה טובה
<itamar> אבל לא את אובונטו :(
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: אוקיי
<Ddorda> ‏אז כשאתה מגיע לתפריט של גראב
<itamar> אני כרגע על מחשב של חבר, ועל המחשב שנתקע מריץ אובונטו עם live-usb
<Ddorda> ‏תלך לקרנל האחרון במצב שיחזור
<Ddorda> ‏ואז תבחר באפשרות של גרפיקה מוגבלת
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: מה שאומר שהמחשב יכול להריץ את אובונטו, הבעיה היא אחרת
<Ddorda> ‏זה מחזק את זה שזה איזה דרייבר
<itamar> לחזור לקרנל שלפני השדרוג?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שאתה גם יכול לנסות אבל אנ יבספק אם זו הבעיה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל מה יש לך להפסיד
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏בכל אופן, תנסה קודם את מה שאמרתי
<Ddorda> ‏הקרנל האחרון > מצב גרפיקה מוגבלת
<itamar> טוב, ניסיתי את שתי הקרנלים - הישן והחדש, והם נתקעים לפני שהם שואלים אותי מה לעשות... בדיוק כמו הקרנל הרגיל
<itamar> נראה לי שהכרטיס מסך הבא שלי לא יהיה שלהם :)
<itamar> וגם לא של ATI
<itamar> וגם לא של אינטל כי הם חלשים מדי
<itamar> (בקיצור, בלי כרטיס מסך)
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: חחח
<Ddorda> ‏אני הייתי הולך על ATI דווקא
<Ddorda> ‏בכל אופן, ניסית מה שאמרתי?
<itamar> כן, אבל זה גם הופך למסך שחור ונתקע
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: המממ =\
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, כשזה נתקע תנסה Alt+Ctrl+F1
<itamar> ניסיתי קודם - אין תגובה
<Ddorda> ‏אוהו
<Ddorda> ‏בוא נראה...
<Ddorda> ‏רגע
<itamar> כן, מצב לא נעים
<Ddorda> ‏הופה
<Ddorda> ‎http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467235
<Ddorda> ‏מה שחיפשתי זה:
<Ddorda> ‎black screen and stuck on boot ubuntu
<Ddorda> ‏בגוגל
<moshe> itamar, באיזה שלב זה נתקע לך? לפני הזנת הסיסמה או אחרי?
<itamar> אין אצלי הזנת סיסמא (מחשב שולחני)
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: אבל עדיין יש ססמה
<itamar> הוא רק מבקש אותה ממני כשאני עושה sudo
<itamar> לא כשאני מפעיל את המחשב
<itamar> אני קורא את מה שכתוב שם בינתיים :)
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<sultan2> Ddorda: אתה אונליין
<sultan2> ?
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: ודאי ודאי
<sultan2> נהדר
<sultan2> האם ראית את הידיעה הבאה: http://blog.lxde.org/?p=779 ?
<Hoborg> Title: LXDE - LXAppearance becomes the most feature-rich Gnome-free gtk+ theme changer.
<sultan2> יש גם תוסף ל Openbox למנהל ערכאות הנושא החדש http://blog.lxde.org/?p=788
<itamar> Ddorda עשיתי את מה שאחד האנשים שם הציע והצלחתי להפעיל את הפיילסייף! :)
<itamar> התקדמות
<sultan2> ‏מה זה ‫פיילסייף?
<itamar> failsafe mode
<itamar> אני מדבר על בעיה שהוא עוזר לי בה לפני שהגעת :)
<sultan2> Ddorda: אפשר לפתח תוסף למנהל ערכאות הנושא החדש של
<sultan2> LXDE
<sultan2> לפלאקסבוקס
<sultan2> http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=FluxStyle http://fluxstyle.berlios.de/
<sultan2> אבל FluxStyle הוא לא יציב
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: יפה
<sultan2> אבל אפשר ללמוד קוד ממה שכבר קיים
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: אתה עוד צריך אותי?
<itamar> אני מנסה להתקין מחדש את הדרייברים של הכרטיס מסך, לך תדע, אולי 500 רכיבי מערכת אקראיים שהדרייבר הזה דחף את עצמו לתוכם מתגעגעים אליו :)
<itamar> בכל מקרה תודה על העזרה עד עכשיו :
<itamar> :)
<itamar> אני מקווה להסתדר מכאן
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: בכיף
<Ddorda> ‏אם יש עוד בעיות רק תגיד ;)
<Ddorda> ‏ואני מקווה שעוד נתראה כאן מסיבות אחרות :P
<itamar> Ddorda - מאות ברכות :)
<itamar> זה עובד עכשיו
<moshe> Ddorda, אז איפה אתה רוצה להיפגש?
<itamar> מה שעשיתי היה להחליף את ה xorg,conf בגרסת הפיילסייף
<itamar> לשחזר את הקובץ הדיפולטי של /etc/default/grub
<itamar> ואז להתקין מחדש את הדרייבר של הכרטיס מסך
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: ספץ
<itamar> (ואיכשהו הסקתי את זה מהלינק שסיפקת)
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: זה אומר שאתה נשאר כאן קבוע עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<itamar> כל פעם שעוזרים לי ב-IRC אני מרגיש שאני חייב לתרום חזרה לקהילה :)
<itamar> איכשהו זה לא מחזיק מעמד... :(
<itamar> אבל אני כותב מודולים חופשיים לדרופל... זה גם משהו, לא? :P
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: גדרה אולי? האמת שאני חושב שגם לרחובות אני יכול לבוא
<moshe> אתה יכול לעזור גם בפורום
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: וואלה? מה אתה כותב למשל?
<moshe> Ddorda, איך שנוח לך, אני לא בטוח שיש לי אוטובוס לגדרה, אבל רחובות יכול להתאים לי (אם זה נוח לך)
<moshe> אם לא טוב לך רחובות אני מאמין שאפשר למצוא אוטובוס לגדרה מתחנה מרכזית ת"א, פשוט יש לי אוטובוס לרחובות קרוב יותר לבית שלי
<Ddorda> ‏הבנתי
<itamar> הכי רציני שלי היה כתיבה מחדש של מודול בשל Smartqueue per User
<moshe> Ddorda, מתי אתה רוצה? באיזה יום?
<Ddorda> ‏ראשון? אולי לפני?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: אולי אתה במקרה נוסע לאנשהו במהלך השבוע שנוכל להפגש?
<Ddorda> ‏itamar: כי אנחנו מנסים להמיר את הפורום הישן לאתר החדש
<Ddorda> ‏ויש לנו בעיה המודול
<Ddorda> ‏בעיה לא ברורה
<Ddorda> ‎:S
<itamar> עם המודולים של הפורום אף פעם לא התעסקתי
<itamar> הסוללה של הלפטופ נגמרת :) תודה רבה על העזרה, אני אתחבר מאוחר יותר על המחשב שלי
<itamar> (גם עם השם שלי ולא של שותף שלי... daniboy)
<moshe> Ddorda, אני כנראה יכול בחמישי הקרוב, אבל אדע סופית רק ברביעי ואם זה באמת בחמישי אני מעדיף נניח עד 16.00 כדי שאספיק להגיע למפגש של הצ'אט
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא יכול עד 4 כי אני לומד
<moshe> עד מתי אתה לומד?
<moshe> Ddorda, עד מתי אתה לומד בחמישי?
<Ddorda> ‏מאוחר מאוד
<Ddorda> ‏בסביבות 7 אני מגיע הביתה בימי חמישי
<moshe> אז מה לגבי ראשון? אם זה יהיה בשבוע הבא אני רוצה שנוכל לתאם זמן ככה שאוכל לסדר לעצמי את העבודה בהתאם
<Ddorda> ‏ראשון אני יכול להיות ברחובות אולי ב־4
<Ddorda> ‏אני מסיים ללמוד ב־3:10
<moshe> אתה יכול מאוחר יותר?
<moshe> אני חושב לעשות בוקר ביום ראשון ואז אני מסיים בסביבות 15.30 בפ"ת, אני מאמין שאוכל להגיע בסביבות 16.30-17.00 לרחובות (יש קו ישיר מפ"ת לרחובות)
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: על איזה כביש?
<moshe> אני חושב ש-4, כביש גהה אבל בקו שאני מכיר זה רק עד רחובות
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: אתה יכול לברר? אם יש לך קו שנוסע עד באר שבע זה אורמ שהוא עובר במסמייה ואז אולי נוכל לשבת לאכול שם קצת גם :)
<Ddorda> ‏ולא רק "היי, מה קורה? בסדר, קח, ביי, יום טוב"
<moshe> איזה קוים מגיעים למסמייה?
<Ddorda> ‎369
<Ddorda> ‏ועוד כמה, אני לא זוכר בדיוק
<Ddorda> ‏כל קווי ת"א - ב"ש
<Ddorda> ‏או ב"ש ירושלים, אבל אני מניח שזה פחות עוזר לך
<moshe> טוב, אין בכלל מפ"ת אבל אני יכול ב-2 קווים, אבל זה אפשרי
<sultan2> Ddorda: אז יש חשבון?
<kosherpup> אהלן
<kosherpup> אהלן
<avihay__> kosherpup: שלום
<kosherpup> שלום אביחי
<kosherpup> אביחי אתה  חדש ?
<moshe> Ddorda, אז קבענו ליום ראשון בסביבות 17.00-17.30? אני פשוט לא יודע כמה זמן יקח לי הנסיעה
<New1> היי
<kosherpup> אהלן ניו
<New1> כושר מה נשמיע?
<New1> *נשמע
<kosherpup> סבבה מה איתך?
<New1> הרגע קמתי :)
<New1> בסדר
<kosherpup> חחח מזל טוב
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: כן
<New1> תודה :P
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: תוודא קודם שיש לך אכן אוטובוס שעובר שם
<kosherpup> אהלן ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: וברכה
<sultan2> Ddorda: Please, if you may, add these links http://blog.lxde.org/?p=788 http://blog.lxde.org/?p=779 to the discussion page of http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=FluxStyle
<Hoborg> Title: LXDE - LXAppearance  OpenBox Integration is Finished!
<Ddorda> ‎sultan2: i may not
<New1> כושר הקישור שהבאת לי דווקא נראה  בסדר אבל עדיין עוד לא סידרתי את המחשב
<sultan2> why?
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<moshe> במסמיה? אני אוודא בימים הקרובים באגד (אבל לפי האתר שלהם יש קו מראשל"צ לשם, קו 301)
<Ddorda> ‎because i'm bad!
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: כן, הוא עובר שם
<kosherpup> כן זה נראה מסובך
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: אז סבבה
<sultan2> as a potential way to integrate a fluxbox plugin to LXAppearance
<New1> מתברר לי שיכול להיות שאני צריל דווקא להוריד גירסה מסויימת של דרייבר
<Ddorda> ‏אני אשאל את אח שלי אם הוא רוצה
<kosherpup> אה
<Ddorda> ‏רגע, יום ראשון זה לא חנוכה?
<kosherpup> זה כן
<New1> שמעתי שיום רביעי הז חנוכה לא?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: אז אני לא יכול, יש מצב להקדים?
<New1> *זה
<moshe> להקדים למתי?
<Ddorda> ‏אני יכול כל השבוע עד יום רביעי כולל
<Ddorda> ‏שזה אומר מחר ומחרתיים
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<moshe> אתה יכול בחמישי?
<New1> כושר בתוך הדף ההוא יש עוד כמה קישורים לדפים אחרים טובים שדנים על עוד כמה בעיות של הנייד שלי
<New1> ואגב הרזולוציה ניהיה אחלה
<moshe> אני לא יכול באף יום השבוע פרט לחמישי וגם זה לא בטוח עדיין
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: אמ.. האמת שיכול להיות
<New1> מבחינת שאני יכול לראות את כל המסך אבל עדיין אני לא יכול לראות גדול
<New1> 600 X 800
<kosherpup> אה יופי אתה רואה עכשיו את כל המסך?
<kosherpup> אה
<New1> kosherpup בכל מקרה תודה רבה :D
<New1> עכשיו לא
<kosherpup> בכיף:)
<kosherpup> אתה יודע איך להקריב?
<New1> כי ההתקנה של הדרייבר כנראה לא היה טוב
<New1> להקריב?
<kosherpup> כן
<New1> אני צריך גירסה של התקנה קודמת
<kosherpup> אם אתה רוצה להתמקד על משהו מסוים
<kosherpup> אה
<New1> אתה מתכוון לעשות רזולוציה יותר גדולה?
<kosherpup> לא
<New1> לא איך?
<kosherpup> זכוכית מגדלת כביכול
<New1> אתה מתכוון לתוכנה כמוט ZOOM?
<New1> אה איך?
<New1> *כמו
<kosherpup> לוחצים על הכפתור במקלדת של WIN ואם הגלגלת בעכבר
<kosherpup> ועם*
<New1> כפתור של WIN ?
<New1> זה מוזר עכשיו
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> זה מראה רק אזור מסויים
<New1> אגב זה לא הבעיה היחידה שיש בנייד אבל זה עדיין משהו ענק! שיעבוד לי הרזולוציה
<New1> אה יפה
<kosherpup> כן זה מאד חשוב
<kosherpup> ואם אתה בדפדפן כרום למשל
<kosherpup> ואתה רוצה לראות את הדף יותר גדול
<New1> |CTRL + +q-
<kosherpup> כן
<New1> *+/-
<kosherpup> ניו אתה מבין בסקריפטים?
<New1> תודה :)
<Ddorda> ‏New1: בכל דפדפן
<Ddorda> ‏גם בפיירפוקס
<Ddorda> ‏בקשר ל־IE אני לא בטוח המלוכלכים האלה
<New1> לייק דההה
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New1> סתם אני צוחק דור :D
<kosherpup> חחח מלוכלכים
<kosherpup> צודק
<New1> כן כושר אני מבין בסקריפטים
<New1> אני יודע לתכנת
<kosherpup> אני רוצה להכניס פקודה בסקריפט שיריץ לי את הPASSWORD מראש
<kosherpup> בלי שאני אצטרך להכניס אותו כל פעם
<New1> דור, המלוכלכים האלו יגידו לך שאתה יכול להקריב את הזום (נ.ב. זה יכול לקצר) את חייי המחשב
<kosherpup> חחחח זה יגרום לוירוסים גדולים:P
<New1> כושר איפה? ו... אני מבין הכוונה באיך לבנות אבל אל תשכח שיש מלא שפות בחוץ
<New1> Ddorda ^
<kosherpup> אני מתכוין פקודות יוניקס בקבץ ץsh
<kosherpup> .sh
<New1> כן הבנת י
<kosherpup> *
<New1> יש לך בקשה להכניס סיסמה?
<New1> אתה יכול לומר לו שישמור את זה לעד
<kosherpup> אז הכנסתי פקודת sudo ועכשיו אני צריך להכניס כל פעם את הקוד
<New1> למרות שאני לא עושה את זה בגלל שככה אני יכול לשכוח סיסמאות
<kosherpup> לא הוא לא נותן לי אפשרות כזו
<New1> אה אני לא בדיוק מבין הרבה בזה
<New1> אני מתכוון בממשק
<kosherpup> אה
<New1> אבל בשורת הפקודה אני לא הרבה מבין סוררי
<kosherpup> יצרתי סקריפט שפותח לי ווינדוס XP במסך מלא מאיקון בשולחן עבודה עכשיו המכשול היחיד שנשאר לי זה הסיסמה
<New1> אני עדיין לומד את זה אבל זבל אובונטו הפאקינג שיט הזה לא נותן לי ללמוד אותו (מה לעשות עוד אובונטו ישראלי שמרים תחת) צריך לחנך אותו :)
<kosherpup> חחחח אתה מה יש לך נגדם
<New1> בלינוקס זה לא יחזור שנית, אמר זה אמר=בלינוקס זה לא היה קורה
<New1> זה לא אני זה אובונטו לא יודע מה יש לו נגד המחשב שלי
<kosherpup> חח אין לי מושג על כבודו מדבר
<kosherpup> אהה
<New1> BRB מכין קפה חזק
<kosherpup> סבבה
<sultan2> New1: לא הבנתי את תלונתך?
<New1> מה לעשות אין פאקינג סיגריות
<sultan2> למה הכוונה >> (10:28:00 PM) New1: אני עדיין לומד את זה אבל זבל אובונטו הפאקינג שיט הזה לא נותן לי ללמוד אותו (מה לעשות עוד אובונטו
<kosherpup> סולטן אתה מבין בפקודות יוניקס?
<sultan2> מה מונע (לא נותן) ממך
<sultan2> חלק כן וחלק לא, kosherpup
<New1> sultan2 לא משנה אני פשוט מנסה להתקין את הדרייבר של המסך אבל זה עושה לי בעיות
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: שנייה אני עכשיו עורך את הוויקי
<New1> BRB
<kosherpup> Ddorda:
<sultan2> Ddorda: תרשום את זה כ side issue
<kosherpup> אתה יודע איך להכניס פקודת יוניקס בסקריפט שיהיה מוכנס לו מראש הסיסמא כדי לקבל הרשאות sudo בלי שאני אצטרך להכניס שוב ושוב?
<kosherpup> כל פעם שאני מריץ אותו
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: משתמשים ב־sudo
<Ddorda> ‏אחרי הפעם הראשונה לא יהיה יותר צורך
<kosherpup> אהה וואלה
<kosherpup> אני אנסהה
<kosherpup> תודהה
<kosherpup> אפילו אחרי שאני מכבה ומדליק את המחשב?
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: לא
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: אתה רוצה סקריפט שירוץ תמיד בלי לבקש ססמה?
<kosherpup> כן
<Ddorda> ‎visudo
<Ddorda> !g visudo howto
<Hoborg> "Save Visudo and exit" - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/save-visudo-and-exit-214219/ | "Quick HOWTO : Ch09 : Linux Users and Sudo - Linux Home Networking" - http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch09_:_Linux_Users_and_Sudo
<kosherpup> אה מגניב
<New1> היי
<kosherpup> אהלן
<New1> kisherupu בכל מקרה תודה לך זה היה/ועדיין אחלה כיוון בשבילי
<kosherpup> וואלה מקווה שיסתדר לך
<New1> אוקי
<New1> גם אני :
<kosherpup> כפי הנראה באמת היה שם איזה באג
<New1> :)*
<kosherpup> חחח
<New1> יש שם באג רציני זה בטוח
<kosherpup> כן
<New1> אם זה הייתה ההתקנה הראשונה שלי. יכול להיות שלא הייתי רוצה בכלל אובנוטו יותר
<kosherpup> וואלה
<New1> אם הייתי משתמש אחר אז הייתי עוזב אובונטוו
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: אל תלך עדיין, אני עוד שנייה מטפל בוויקי
<New1> כי אני לא מבין במחשבים
<kosherpup> כן
<sultan2> :)
<New1> בכלל הבנת?
<kosherpup> נקווה שיטפלו בזה באובונטו הבא
<kosherpup> בסך הכל רק אובונטו 9.04 קיבל הכרה עולמית
<New1> חחחמממ נכון אבל האמת היא שזה כולא בעיה קטנה הכוונה דורש טיפול קטן לי שיש נייד כמו שלי
<kosherpup> לפניכן זה היה רק ללוחמי הלינוקס
<New1> חח
<New1> *חחממ נחמד
<kosherpup> אז ככה שדברים לוקחים זמן להתפתח
<kosherpup> ולא תמיד מושלמים
<New1> נכון
<kosherpup> אבל בניגוד למערכות הפעלה אחרים יש להם פונטציאל להיות מושלמים:P
<New1> מסתבר שהבעיה היתה ב 10.04 גם! אז למה לא תיקנו את זה ב 10.10 ?
<New1> זה אמת
<sultan2> kosherpup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167154
<sultan2> באשר ל sudo gksu ואחרים
<kosherpup> תודה סולטן
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: אוקיי. אני מחובר
<Ddorda> ‏תזכיר לי בדיוק מה רצית?
<New1> אובונטו זה באמת יותר מושלם ממיקרוסופט בהרבה מובנים, לא כולם אבל בהרבה
<sultan2> http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=FluxStyle
<Hoborg> Title: FluxStyle - Fluxbox-wiki
<kosherpup> ניו כנראה שהכרטיס שלך לא מאד מוכר עדין
<kosherpup> למרות שהוא מאד משוכלל
<New1> לא מוכר??? אני בספק מאוד
<kosherpup> לפי מה שראיתי
<Ddorda> ‏New1: בכל המובנים שהוא לא, זה בעיות חיצוניות
<New1> Ddorda מה הכוונה בעיות  חיצוניות?
<sultan2> Ddorda: תרשום איזו הערה תחת הכותרת
<sultan2> Side issue בעיה צדדית
<sultan2> או כל כותרת אגב אחרת שתבחר
<Ddorda> ‏New1: משחקים: זה בגלל שהיצרנים הגדולים לא מפתחים גם ללינוקס, בעיות מסך: זה דרייברים לא חופשיים
<Ddorda> ‏וכו'
<New1> Ddorda הבנתי אותך :D
<sultan2> ותוסיף הערה על פיתוח פרוייקט שיוסיף תמיכה לפלאקסבוקס אל LXAppearance
<sultan2> http://blog.lxde.org/?p=788 http://blog.lxde.org/?p=779
<New1> Ddorda אז אני אולי ייחפש דרייבר חופשי
<Hoborg> Title: LXDE - LXAppearance  OpenBox Integration is Finished!
<New1> kosherpup ?
<kosherpup> כן
<Ddorda> ‏New1: לכרטיס של נוידיה?
<New1> כושר אני יודע שביקשתי יותר מידיי אבל אני אשמח אם הייתי יכול
<New1> כן דור
<New1> כושר מה שדור אמר: אבל דרייבר פתוח
<kosherpup> מה ביקשת יותר מידי?
<kosherpup> אמרתי לך מי מכיר את הדרייברים הפתוחים הכי
<kosherpup> טוב
<New1> כושר לא יודע, פשוט אני בן אדם שלא נח לו לפעמים לבקש ממשהו שאני לא מכיר
<New1> כושר מי מכיר?
<Ddorda> ‎New1: use @g oogle
<New1> אוקי דור
<kosherpup> ניו יש חברה שכותבים בעצמם קרנלים החברה של puppylinux
<kosherpup> שם כל אחד מכיר את כל הדרייברים
<New1> כושר אה אוקי
<kosherpup> אומנם לפי מה שראיתי אתה יודע לכתוב אנגלית אני צודק?
<sultan2> Ddorda: discussion בעמוד השיחה
<New1> כושר אני יודע לכתוב אבל לא מעולה i konw but not so great
<kosherpup> טוב אני אכנס לצאט שלהם נראה מה יש להם לומר לי
<New1> כושר אבל אני ינסה להסתדר
<kosherpup> תזכיר לי את השם של כרטיס שלך
<New1> איזה חדר הצ'ט שלהם ?
<kosherpup> #puppylinux
<kosherpup> תסביר להם שאתה באובונטו ושאני שלחתי אותך לברר
<New1> sony vpcf12kfx/b Nvidia GT 330M
<New1> תודה אחי
<kosherpup> אני גם אנסה לתקשר איתם
<kosherpup> Nvidia GT 330M
<kosherpup> זה הכרטיס
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: אין לזה עמוד שיחה
<sultan2> אז תיצור אותו :)
<New1> כושר יסטלן חחחחחחחחח
<New1> הרגת אותי בצ'ט שם
<kosherpup> חחחחחח
<New1> למה הוצאת את הלשון?
<New1> היי בויס אנג :P
<New1> חחח
<New1> כושר אגב אני יכול להעיר לך משהו?
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> כן
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: נראה לך שמישהו יקרא אותו בכלל?
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, לבקשתך. אני אעשה איך שאתה רוצה
<sultan2> Ddorda: זה נספח, זו פיסת מידה שאולי עתידה לשנות בעתיד
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: למה אתה לא רוצה להירשם?
<sultan2> המטרה היא שיהיה פתק בצד כדי שמאן דהוא יקרא זאת ואולי זה יפתח תמיכה נוחה ומתאימה לפלאקסבוקס
<New1> כושר האגלית שלך מדהימה
<New1> kosherpup
<sultan2> משום שיש לי יותר מידי דברים לעשות בתקופה הנוכחית
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: כן כן
<Ddorda> ‏זה מה שכולם אומרים
<sultan2> :)
<kosherpup> fi bhu tbh jumbhe
<kosherpup> כן ניו אני חוצניק
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: מהיכן?
<kosherpup> sruo tprhev
<kosherpup> דרום אפריקה
<sultan2> Ddorda: תמחק את השם שלי
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: מדליקולי
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: אוקיי, סליחה
<sultan2> אין צורך שהוא יופיע שם :)
<kosherpup> חחחחחח ddorda
<sultan2> תודה בכל אופן ;)
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: חשבתי שיהיה נכון שהקרדיט יהיה לאדם הנכון
<nady> kh
<Ddorda> ‏אם מישהו בא ואומר לי עכשיו "דור, איזה לינק אגדירבורגר הבאת, זה מדהים" אני מפנה אותם אליך, טוב?
<nady> לילה טוב
<sultan2> ‏‫לילה טוב
<sultan2> ;)
<Ddorda> ‏לילה פגז
<nady> מינת שייך לאובנטו?
<kosherpup> ניו
<Ddorda> ‏nady: מינט זו הפצה נגזרת מאובונטו, אבל היא לא של קנוניקל
<Ddorda> ‏מבוססת על אובונטו
<kosherpup> new1
<New1> f?
<New1> כן?
<kosherpup> איזה דריבר לא עבד לך אתה זוכר?
<New1> nouvea משהו כזה
<kosherpup> שניה נראה לי שעלינו על משהו
<New1> על מה כושר?
<New1> kosherpup על מה עלינו?
<kosherpup> 195.36.24 נשמע מוכר?
<New1> כן
<New1> לא טוב
<New1> יש גם 195.36
<New1> *256+.53
<New1> רק שניה אני הולך עכשיו למחשב אחר
<New1> שניה
<kosherpup> אוקי
<NewOne> ין
<NewOne> היי
<NewOne> וואוו המקלדת פה יותר נחוה
<NewOne> *נוחה
<NewOne> ואפשר לכלתוב יותר מהיר
<NewOne> *לכתוב עם טעויות יותר מהיר
<NewOne> חח
<kosherpup> תשמע אני לא מתמצא אבל נראה שהרבה מהדריברים תומכים מכרטיס שלך
<NewOne> נכון אבל צריך לעדן להם משהו
<NewOne> *לעדכן
<kosherpup> מה צריך לעדכן להם?
<kosherpup> nouveau
<kosherpup> 260.19.21 בnvidia יוצא שזה הדריבר שלך
<kosherpup> טוב אני זזתי
<kosherpup> ביייייייייייי
<sultan2> ‏‫לילה טוב
<kosherpup>  לילה טוב סולטן
<sultan2> ;)
<kosherpup> חחח
<NewOne> היי חברה
<NewOne> איך דרך שורת הפקודה אני מתחבר לרשת האלחוטית שלי?
<Ddorda> ‎NewOne: @g oogle
<Ddorda>  !g oogle
<Ddorda> !g how to connect to wifi network with command line linux
<Hoborg> "How do i connect to a hidden wireless network from command prompt?" - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/how-do-i-connect-to-a-hidden-wireless-network-from-command-prompt-783752/ | "Connect to a wireless network via command line" - http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne: ענה לך על השאלה?
<asw3> Ddorda, יש לך אז רעיון איך לסדר את נענע
<asw3> ?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: אולי אפשר לפנות אל יהודה שיסדר את זה?
<Ddorda> ‏או לשלוח להם מייל רועש
<Ddorda> + מייל לרשימת התפוצה של עמותת המקור שיספימו קצת את נענע ;)
<asw3> אממ זה יהיה יותר טוב מלכתוב סקריפט שיתקן
<NewOne> Ddorda אני מניח :D
<NewOne> בקיצור אני מהיום ישתדל לשאול יותר את גוגל חחחחחח :D
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne: אם יש שאלה פה ושם אין לי בעיה לעזור, העניין הוא שיש לך המון המון שאלות שענו עליהם אלפי פעמים
<Ddorda> ‏וגוגל עוזר לך למצוא את אלפי הפעמים האלו
<H3r0> Ddorda - לא ראית את המשחק בסוף.
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: נה...
<H3r0> תאמין לי שלא הפסדת הרבה
<H3r0> תאלכס כגודל הצפיה כך גודל האכזבה
<H3r0> צפיתי לראות את המשחק אחרת
<H3r0> יותר ספורטיבי
<NewOne> Ddorda אתה צודק בגדול
<NewOne> אני הלכתי שניה
<NewOne> Ddorda אגב המפקד הישיר שלי אמר לי פעם על זה: שזה אומר שיש לי פונטנציאל גדול מאוד. יכול להיות בגלל שיש לי כמה סוגי חשיבה מזוויות שונות?
<Ddorda> ‏על זה = ?
<NewOne> דור, לא על השאלה הספציפית הזאת -- איך לרשום פקודה מסויימת
<NewOne> אלא שאני מנסה למצוא כמה דרכים אפילו דרכים מסובכים יותר על איך לעשות משהו אחד
<NewOne> דור, ואגב עכשיו במקרה הפקודה הייתה הכרחית לי אבל בכללי אני יכול דרך הממשק לעשות את זה
<NewOne> Ddorda אני מתכוון בכללי מה שהמפקד שלי אמר
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏יכול להיות
<NewOne> Ddorda הוא גם אמר שאני מאוד מטומטם מאוד מאוד מטומטם על זה שאני  אפילו לא יודע איזה פונטנציאל גדול יש לי שאני אפילו לא משתמש בו חלקית
<NewOne> אני הגעתי לאיפה שהגעתי במחשבים, אנגלית וכו' על ידי כוחות עצמי
<NewOne>  Ddorda ה"פ
<NewOne> BRB
<NewOne> חזרתי
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-30
<NewOne> ייייייייייייייייייייייאאאה יש לי מחשב עובד מעולה
<NewOne> סוף סוף
<NewOne> "יגעת ומצאת תאמין" :) :D
<sultan2> ‏‫יגעת ומצאת תאמין
<sultan2> מה אומר המשפט הזה?
<NewOne> יגעת = עבדת קשה ב- למצוא/להשיג/לקבל/להצליח וכו' על משהו
<NewOne> ומצאת = בסופו של דבר הגעת למה שרצית -- קיבלת תוצאות חיוביות
<sultan2> למה בכלל בחרת לרשום את האמירה הזו?
<NewOne> תאמין = סימן שזה קיים (או משהו כזה) את זה לא ממש אני יודע איך להסביר
<NewOne> אה
<sultan2> PM
<NewOne> אתה זוכר שהיתה לי בעיה עם הדרייבר של המסך?
<NewOne> מה זה PM ?
<NewOne> מה הכוונה?
<sultan2> Private Message ;)
<sultan2> כן, אני זובר זאת
<sultan2> זוכר*
<NewOne> אז אני סוף סוף הצלחתי לתת למסך לעבוד עם הדרייבר של NVIDIA
<asw3> New0, ?
<asw3> פה?
<New0> fi
<New0> כן
<New0> asw3 צריך משהו?
<asw3> אתה מבין בפלאפונים?
<New0> asw3 תסלח לי פשוט הייתי עסוק במשהו אחר סוף סוף הצלחתי להתקין את הדרייבר ועכשיו אני עובד מאובונטו
<New0> מה אתה צריך לדעות?
<New0> מה השאלה הספציפית?
<asw3> מעניין אותי איך אפשר להתקשר לשיחות חירום בלי סים
<asw3> כאילו איך זה עובד?
<New0> אגב אתה מבין ב GPS אני צריך איזה מפה מעודכנת
<New0> פשוט מתקשרים
<New0> למה.
<New0> ?
<asw3> אממ תלוי של איזה חבר
<asw3> סתם מעניין אותי הקטע הטכני שבדבר
<New0> אה אוקי אני לא ממש יודע
<New0> אתה תופס ממני אחד שמבין טכנית בדברים ? בכללי.?
<New0> ממה הכוונה של איזה חבר?
<asw3> חברה*
<New0> אה
<New0> של סוני
<New0> מיו אני חושב
<asw3> המכשיר שלך פתוח בעיקרון?
<New0> יש איזה תוכנת מסויימת שאני התקנתי
<New0> של הפלאפון?
<New0> לא נראה לי
<asw3> של ה- GPS
<asw3> זה לא מכשיר בפני עצמו
<asw3> ?
<New0> לא בטוח אני לא יודע
<asw3> אני רוצה להבין
<New0> לא יידעתי שיש סגור גם ב GPS
<asw3> זה מכשיר GPS
<asw3> שהוא רק GPS
<New0> כן GPS
<asw3> או שזה טלפון
<New0> של סוני
<New0> GSP
<New0> *GPS זה בטלפון
<asw3> קנית אותו עם התוכנה?
<New0> ממש מכשיר
<New0> קנוי לבד בלי התוכנה
<New0> לפי מה שהבנתי צריך לקנות תוכנה לחוד
<asw3> כלומר זה מחשב כף יד?
<New0> אבל איך מעדכנים את התוכנה את המפות שלה
<New0> כן
<New0> כף יד
<asw3> אוקי
<asw3> והתוכנה זה תוכנה קנויה?
<asw3> או שהורדת עותק מהאינטרנט
<asw3> ?
<New0> נו אתה יודע למה?
<asw3> אה?
<New0> Miomap Hebrew 3.2 (19.01.2007)
<New0> זה התוכנה
<asw3> זה תוכנה שהורדת מהאינטרנט בלי לשלם?
<asw3> או שקנית אותה?
<New0> ה"פ
<asw3> תצטרך למצוא כזאתי  תוכנה
<asw3> יותר מעודכנת
<New0> יש לי כבר את התוכנה
<asw3> אז תחפש עידכון
<New0> אבל זה של Miomap Hebrew 3.2 (19.01.2007)
<asw3> תוריד גירסה יותר חדשה
<asw3> מה הבעיה
<New0> יש לי גם את התוכנה של העידכון אבל אני לא יודע איך להשתמש איתה
<New0> לא יודע מאיפה להשיג
<asw3> תרשום בגוגל
<asw3> download miomap hebrew
<New0> אוקי
<New0> Download Miomap Hebrew 3.2 (19.01.2007).rar from AccurateFiles.com
<asw3> זה אותו דבר
<New0> !g download miomap hebrew
<Hoborg> "MioMap 3.3 DATA.ZIP Tweaks | kombitz.com" - http://www.kombitz.com/2008/01/09/miomap-33-datazip-tweaks/ | "iGO-MioMap - POIplaza - Free Points of Interests (POI) for iGO ..." - http://www.poiplaza.com/index.php%3Fp%3Dcm_ig
<asw3> תחפש משהו עדכני
<New0> אין לי ממש את התוכנה המעודכנת
<asw3> פשוט תחפש משהו יותר עדכני
<asw3> זה לא אמור להיות כל כך מסובך
<New0> ניסיתי לחפש על זה הרבה אבל לא ממש מצאתי משהו טוב למרות שניסיתי המון
<asw3> ברעפיד שר ניסית?
<New0> כן
<asw3> ולא היה שם?
<New0> אגב זה היה לפני כמה חודשים או איזה שנה
<New0> לא ממש
<asw3> וב- p2p?
<New0> אלא אם כן יש לך ידיים טובות עם גוגל אז אני לא יודע איך
<New0> ניסיתי מלא דברים אבל לא הצלחתי
<New0> וזה מאוד נחוץ
<New0> זה ללקוח ולי זה כסף
<asw3> אממ תחפש בגוגל איך לעדכן את זה
<asw3> יש מלא פורומים שזה יהיה רשום
<asw3> ובטח גם לינקים בתוכם
<New0> אוקי תודה אחי :)
<nady> בוקר טוב
<kosherpup> בוקר טוב
<nady> צהרים
<moshe742> טובים
<nady> מה נישמע
<moshe742> אחלה, מה איתך?
<nady> טוב
<Arn> hi how can i open obuntu in safe mode
<nady> אתה גולש או מהפרויקט
<Arn> גולש שהתקין אובונטו
<nady> כמה זמן יש לך
<Arn> זמן למה?
<nady> מיסתדר עם זה
<Arn> אני צריך להפעיל אובונטו במצב בטוח כדי לסדר רזולוצייה ולא מצליח להגיע למצב בטוח
<nady> אני גם גולש מישתמש חדש
<Arn> אז איך מפעילים אובונטו במצב בטוח אתה יודע?
<nady> לא שמעתי על המוסג תזביר לי חחחחחח
<nady> מה כוונה זה דבר שחייבים
<nady> דור אתה פה
<Ddorda> ‏nady: כן
<Ddorda> ‏הוא הלך =\
<nady> במיקרה ועוד שבוע לא יגיע מאיפה אפשר לאסוף
<moshe742> דור, תזכיר לי איך עושים את המצב בטוח, ככה אם אחד מאיתנו יהיה פה נוכל לעזור לו:)
<Ddorda> ‏nady: אני אוכל לשלוח לך עוד דיסק או לחלופין אפשר להפגש איפהשהו
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: זה לא בדיוק מצב בטוח
<nady> אה תודה
<Ddorda> ‏זה מצב "גרפיקה נמוכה"
<moshe742> אני יודע, זה רק לענין הגרפי, אבל איך עושים את זה, אני חושב שהוא מבין את זה
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כשעולה הגראב לבחור ב־Recovery Mode
<Ddorda> ‏ואז יש בתפריט Low Graphics או משהו כזה
<moshe742> אוקי, סבבה
<nady> איך אני יודע מי גולש ומי תמיכה
<nady> ביי להיתראות
<moshe742> Ddorda, אני אדע היום אני מקווה לגבי יום ה' אם אני יכול, אתה יכול מבחינתך להיפגש? (אני כנראה אוכל מוקדם יותר, נניח מ-14.30-15.00)
<Ddorda> ‏3 זה מוקדם לי מדי...
<moshe742> אני יכול אחרי, אתה לומד בחמישי?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<moshe742> עד מתי?
<Ddorda> ‏זהו, שאני לא בטוח ממש...
<moshe742> ואתה לא יכול בשבוע הבא, נכון?
<Ddorda> ‏לא ממש, זה חופש חנוכה.. אני אפילו לא יודע אם יש אוטובוסים ובטח יהיו לי מחוייבויות אחרות
<Ddorda> ‏בקשר לשעה אני אברר.. הבנתי שזה אחר הצהריים מתישהו
<moshe742> אין לך מערכת שעות או משהו?
<Ddorda> ‏כן, אבל יש לנו מסיבה...
<moshe742> אוקי, אז מסכמים ליום חמישי אבל בשעה לא ידועה עדיין?
<Ddorda> ‏נראה לי שכן. אני אברר מתי זה
<moshe742> אוקי, אני אהיה פה גם בערב כנראה אחרי 23.00 אז אם תוכל ליידע אותי שעה עוד היום זה עדיף שאוכל לתכנן את חמישי
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: 5 וחצי
<Ddorda> ‏חמש וחצי
<moshe742> אתה מסיים ב-17.30 או שאתה רוצה להיפגש בשעה זו?
<moshe742> אני יכול בכל מקרה במצב כזה, אבל צריך למצוא דרך נוחה להיות במפגש צ'אט באוטובוס למשך רוב הזמן לפחות
<Ddorda> ‏אני מסיים ב־5 וחצי וזו בערך השעה שאני יכול להפגש
<moshe742> אתה לומד צמוד לצומת מסמייה?
<Ddorda> ‏באיזור...
<moshe742> אוקי, אז נקבע ל-17.30 או שאתה מעדיף אחרי?
<sultan2> ‏‫חולי נפש: (אובמה הוא סתם עוד מאפיונר)
<sultan2> http://torrentfreak.com/us-government-responds-to-domain-seizures-ignores-the-big-question-101129/
<Hoborg> Title:    US Government Responds To Domain Seizures, Ignores The Big Question | TorrentFreak
<guysoft22> ‎hey is anyone here on NGN?
<avi1333> me
<avi1333> BRB
<New0> היי חברה
<Ddorda> ‏היי
<guysoft22> ‎avi1333, is it good?
<guysoft22> ‎avi1333, bezeq are begging me to move.. and i am conidering
<guysoft22> ‎at the moment i have 5mbps
<guysoft22> ‎avi1333, did you have any problems?
<avi1333> guysoft22 no
<avi1333> guysoft22 the ngn work stable
<avi1333> New0 מה קורה?
<New0> סבבה סבבה אחי מה נשמע?
<avi1333> סבבה:)
<avi1333> הנו הצלחת לפתור את הבעיות?
<New0> אין לך מושג עד כמה אני מפסוט עכשיו
<avi1333> :)
<New0> אני מחוייך מאוזן לאוזן
<New0> אני מאושר חבל על הזמן
<avi1333> New0 אם אתה צריך עדיין עזרה עם ה'יפי אס בו לפרטי
<sultan2> http://www.infowars.com/the-day-the-dollar-died-2/
<avi1333> :)
<Hoborg> Title: The Day The Dollar Died
<avi1333> אז אני מבין שפתרת את כל הבעיות שהיו לך?
<New0> לא ממש
<New0> אבל פתרתי את הבעיה של הה....
<New0> אתה יודע איך עכשיו אני מתכתב איך
<avi1333> איך?:D
<New0> עם המחשב הנייד שלי
<avi1333> :) באובנטו?:O
<New0> אבל אתה יודע באיזה מערכת הפעלה?
<New0> כן כן כן
<avi1333> :):):)
<avi1333> איך ?????
<New0> הללל יייאאאהה ביייבייייייי
<avi1333> איך הצלחת לסדר את הכרטיס מסך?
<avi1333> בואנה אתה תותח אחי
<New0> גם אני עד עכשיו קשה לי לעכל את זה אבל מצאתי פיתרון
<New0> זה לא אני זה כושר
<New0> בא נגיד ככה:
<New0> אני חיפשתי את הפיתרון ולא מצאתי
<avi1333> וואלה אחי מצויין:)עכשיו תוכל לנצל את המחשב הזה עד הסוף:)
<New0> אני פניתי פה וגם ב #ubuntu ולא הצלחתי
<New0> ככן ולא
<Interruptus> בוקרבוקר חברעלך
<Interruptus> על מה מדברים
<avi1333> בוקר מצוייו גם לך:D
<New0> כן יוכל לנצל אבל לא עד הסוף
<avi1333> New0 אז הפתרון של כושר עזר?
<New0> בוקר טוב מה שלומך?
<New0> אבי, אני מגיע לנקודה כבר
<avi1333> New0 המחשב הזה חזק יותר מידיי חחח אין איך לנצל אותו עד הסוף חחחחח
<Interruptus> לא רע בכלל, הרכבתי את הספק כח החדש על הדביאן המסכן
<Interruptus> 750 וואט
<New0> בקיצור אחרי הצ'ט פה ובאובונטו בערוץ שלהם
<Interruptus> הוא מחזיק 4 דיסקים
<New0> 750 וואט ווואוו מזה מחשב של גימריים?
<avi1333> האמת שאני גם צריך להחליף פה ספק כוח
<avi1333> אבל זה מחשב לא שלי....:S
<Interruptus> זה מחשב שמחזיק 4 דיסקים פנימיים ועוד מאונט-ראק חיצוני
<avi1333> הוא מחזיק 2 דיסקים חיצוניים+2 פנימיים
<New0> בקיצור אחרי הצ'ט פה ובאובונטו בערוץ שלהם, אני פניתי לגוגל אבל ללא הצלחה
<guysoft22> ‎avi1333, ok, we still one move, they want 1 year hithaivut on bezeq, and 2 in bezeq int
<New0> ואז איכשהו כושר הציע את העזרה שלו ושמחתי
<avi1333> 2 year in bezeq int?
<avi1333> :O
<New0> ואז כושר הביא לי קישור ואמר לי שלפי הבנתו אחד שם הביא פיתרון
<New0> אז הלחתי לשם אבל לא ממש קיבלתי פיתרון
<avi1333> אה זה שהייה שם בהודעה 7?
<New0> אבל קיבלתי קצת הבנה ונסיון
<avi1333> guysoft22  זה טחינה 2 שנות התחייבות תנסה לקבל אולי שנה אחת התחייבות
<avi1333> למרות שבזק בין לאומי סך הכול חברה טובה אבל עדיין....
<guysoft22> ‏avi1333, אני יודע.. אני לא רוצה להתסק בזה עכשיו
<avi1333> New0 בכלל נראה לי מכל הניסויונות שעשית קיבלת כבר המון ניסיון:D
<avi1333> guysoft22 בכל אופן לאחרונה יש בעיות ניתוב בבזק בין לאומי אך מצד שני אין חברה טובה יותר כרגע אז לי מה להמליץ לך:S
<New0> בהודעה 7 נכון אתה צודק, וכן זה הביא לי קצת ניסיון
<guysoft22> ‏avi1333, אני יודע. לפני פחות משנה עברתי מנטוויז'ן, אחרי 10 שנים
<New0> אבל לא ממש הגעתי לנסיון
<guysoft22> ‏הם עושים סינון!
<New0> אבל לא ממש הגעתי *לפיתרון
<avi1333> guysoft22 גם בזק בין לאומי התחילו לחסום פורטים ולהגביל משתמשים...
<avi1333> New0 אז איך הגעת לפתרון?
<guysoft22> ‏avi1333, איזה פורטים?
<avi1333> בעיקר של תוכנות שיטוף קבים
<avi1333> *קבצים
<guysoft22> ‏avi1333, אנחנו צריכים להקים תנועה של בקרה על ספקים..
<avi1333> למשל פורטים בין 5000ל 6000
<guysoft22> ‏avi1333, מוזר.. כמו ביטורנט? זה עובד כאן
<avi1333> כן הם חוסמים את הפורטים של ביטורנט
<New0> אבל היה שם לינק לבעיה הזאת שדנים בה מלא אנשים אצל הודעה 7 שיש להם פחות או יותר אותו מחשב
<avi1333> או לפחות מגבילים אותם לתעבורה נמוכה:S
<New0> ואז שם בלינק של קוד-גוגל אחד שם אמר שעבד לו איזה גירסה מסויימת וספציפית לכ.מסך שלו
<Interruptus> לכן אנקפסולציה אמורה לעזור
<avi1333> אה כאילו דריבר אחר?
<New0> אבל ניכנסתי לאתר המקורי של NVIDIA ולא ראיתי שם שרשום את הדגם של הכ.מסך שלי
<avi1333> אנקספולציה ?מה זה?
<New0> משהו כזה דרייבר אבל גירסה יותר ישנה
<avi1333> ודווקא הגרסא הישנה יותר עבדה?
<New0> בקיצור זה לא היה רשום באתר שלהם שזה תומך בכ.מסך שלי אבל הוא אמר שזה בדוק ועובד אצלו
<New0> אז ניסיתי ו...וווואאאלה עבד אחי משהו משהו
<avi1333> וואי מצויין:)
<New0> פיתאום אני רואה את כל המסך שלי מעולה אבל הכל לא חלק -- לפני זה לא ראיתי את החלק העליון הימיני של הפנאל העליון, ולא ראיתי בכלל את הפנאל התחתון
<avi1333> תכתוב אולי הודעה בפורום של הקהילה הישראלית שיעזור למי שייש לו את הבעיה הזאות גם
<New0> אבל בצילום מסך זה היה מראה כאילו יש לי הכל
<avi1333> אה מצויין:)
<avi1333> בואנה אחי אתה גאון:)
<New0> אבי, הייתי עושה את זה אבל קשה לי להאמין שיש למישהו בארץ את המחשב שלי. ו.../או.... שיש לו לינוקס ועוד על מחשב כמו שלי
<New0> אני גאון למה זה?
<avi1333> כי מצאת פתרון שהרבה אנשים חיפשו ולא מצאו
<avi1333> אתה גאון בלמצוא דברים:)
<New0> בא נגיד ככה שדור נתן לי קצת מוטיבציה
<New0> שוב אני לא מצאתי. זה כושר מצא
<avi1333> כושר מצא את הפורום עם הודעה 7 אבל אתה מצאת את הקישור לפתרון
<New0> זה כושר זה שמגיע לו את הקרדיט
<avi1333> ניתן לו אותו גם:D
<New0> נוווו זה היה בתוך ההודעה של 7
<Interruptus> מה הסיפור עם הדרייבר 195.36?
<New0> מה שכושר הביא לי
<Interruptus> גם על הדביאן שלי היה אותו דבר
<avi1333> אה יפה:)
<New0> לא יודע אבל משום מה זה לא עבד
<Interruptus> הדרייבר החדש לא עבד
<Interruptus> רק היששן
<Interruptus> ן
<New0> מה שכן עבד זה NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-256.53.run
<New0> ובאתר של NVIDIA זה לא מראה את הדגם שלי בכלל ברשימה של הנתמכים
<avi1333> New0 זה דריבר קנייני?
<New0> אבל מישהו בקישור שהודעה 7 הביא אמר שזה כן עבד לו.. והפלא ופלא עבד כמו מותק חחחמממ
<New0> מה זה קנייני?
<avi1333> דריבר שהוא לא קוד פתוח
<New0> נכון
<avi1333> אה סבבה
<New0> דרייבר סגור שאין עליו ממש תמיכה בקהילה
<avi1333> ואין דריבר פתוח לכרטיס מסך הזה?
<New0> אגב שאלתי ואנשים אמרו לי שאין לו דרייבר בקוד הפתוח
<avi1333> אה:S
<New0> חמממ בדיוק כתבתי לך את התשובה ואז ראיתי ששאלת על זה :D
<avi1333> חחחחח
<New0> בקיצור עכשיו יש לי מסך מעולה עם הרזולוציה המקסימלית שהמסך שלי תומך
<avi1333> מצויין:)
<New0> ועובד טוב
<New0> אבל אני מרגיש טיפה איטיות בתצוגה מידיי פעם
<avi1333> זה הייתה הבעיה העיקרית שהייתה לך לא?
<New0> נכון
<avi1333> איטיות?
<avi1333> אולי תנסה לעלות את הקצב רענון...
<New0> העיקרית זה היה שלא היה מסך משהו טוב
<New0> אחי זה LCD איזה קצב ריענון אתה מדבר ?
<avi1333> תשנה בhz...
<avi1333> ב lcd גם אמור להיות קצב רענון...
<New0> כן אני יודע אבל אני אומר שזה לא קשור אליי
<New0> זה LCD 60 זה מה שהוא צריך
<avi1333> אה...
<avi1333> אז מה גורם לאיטיות...?
<avi1333> אולי ביגלל שהדרייבר ישן?
<New0> יכול להיות אבל לא בטוח 100 %
<avi1333> אה...:Sטוב זה הדבר הבא שאתה צריך לפתוןר:D
<New0> אבל אני מתכונן לשבת על זה פעם אחת כמה שעות ואז לנסות דרייבר דרייבר עד שזה ייעבוד
<New0> נכון משהו כזה
<avi1333> אה סבבה:D
<New0> כרגע המח שלי עדיין מנסה לעכל את התדהמה שלי שברגע שהבנתי ווווואאאלהה עובד איזה כיף
<avi1333> חחח כן זה קטלני אחי:)
<avi1333> תנסה לבדוק גם איך קומפיז עובד
<New0> אבל בא נגיד ככה שאחרי כמעט שבוע ( זה שכתב את התגובה בהודעה 7 אמר שהוא יישב על זה שבוע וחצי) אז אני עוד מנסה להבין איך בדיוק הצלחתי לסדר משהו במערכת הפעלה שכרגע ניזרקתי אליה לים
<New0> ברור אחי זה אחד מהשלבים הבאים :D
<New0> טוב תשמע לפני שאני אשכח
<New0> יש משהו שעוד רציתי לומר לך בהתחלת השיחה
<avi1333> ...?
<New0> אני למדתי עכשיו כמה דברים (עם הלהיזרק לים הזה)
<New0> איזה דרייבר אתה מקבל בסטנדרט של אובונטו
<New0> וכמובן שהוא לא תומך טוב במסך שלי
<New0> ואיך לבטל אותו -- שכמובן אחרי שביטלתי הוא קיבל רזולוציה של 600 X 800
<New0> ואז למדתי איך להריץ קובץ של .run
<Amoreley>  
<Amoreley> ? ###    : " "    ### ?
<Amoreley> http://torrentz.com/2bfc2d3c5e6d71ec3477e90fcada14cb2a062bc9
<Hoborg> Title: שיטת השקשוקה.[wnet.co.il].avi Torrent Download
<New0> *.run
<Amoreley> shit
<avi1333> פשש למדת הרבה אחי:)
<New0> אבי, כן מאוד בשביל אחד כמוני
<Amoreley> a link to the Movie Shitat Hashaksuka of Micky Rosental
<New0> אבל סוף סוף אני מפסוט מזה
<avi1333> :)
<avi1333> טוב אחי אני חייב לזוז ,אני בסביבות 4 יחזור....
<New0> סבבה אחי
<New0> יאאלה נדבר :D
<avi1333> סבבה אחי ביי בינתיים:D
<sultan2> Amoreley: ? or jabber
<Amoreley> yes
<sultan2> have you solved your problem?
<Amoreley> no :P
<sultan2> I told you not to pass on that link, yet
<sultan2> do you remember that?
<Amoreley> yes
<sultan2> more than 16 hours ago
<Amoreley> ok
<sultan2> PM
<Amoreley> ??
<sultan2> private
<sultan2> למישהו יש איכות גבוהה יותר לסרט הזה? http://torrentz.com/2bfc2d3c5e6d71ec3477e90fcada14cb2a062bc9
<sultan2> צריך לשנות עם הרזולוציה ל 16:10 או 16:9
<sultan2> Amoreley: now everyone left because of you going oof topic
<sultan2> off*
<sultan2> did you made it: installing GSlapt with Slackware 13.1? Amoreley
<Amoreley> yes, thanks
<Amoreley> works good, and very simple :)
<Amoreley> synaptic of debian and ubuntu is better much
<sultan2> you can use the Salix OS repository too
<sultan2> but there's a conflict with "glibc" between salix and slacky.eu
<sultan2> yesh lecha et slacky.eu, nachon?
<Amoreley> where to get the salix?
<Amoreley> yes yes slacky here
<sultan2> list of packages http://salix.enialis.net/x86_64/13.1/PACKAGES.TXT
<sultan2> for 64 bit
<sultan2> I have 32 so I'm using i486
<sultan2> you need to add this http://salix.enialis.net/x86_64/13.1/
<Amoreley> I know
<Amoreley> toda raba
<sultan2> ;)
<liel> שלום לכולם
<serfus> אהלן ליאל
<sultan2> מרחבא
<liel> sultan2: מרח'בת'ין
<sultan2> :D
<Amoreley> sultan2: bye :)
<Amoreley> good bye everyone :)
<sultan2> bye :)
<Hoborg> Rebooting because of request from the online control panel
<liel> !help
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> איך אני יכול לשמור קבצים שאני מוריד מהאינטרנט ישירות לכונן אחר במקום הכונן של האובונטו?
<New0> או ישירות לכונן רשת?
<New0> liel פה?
<nicoco> אתה פשוט מגדיר את ההורדה לכונן האחר
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> או את ההורדות באופן כללי
<New0> זה לא מצליח
<nicoco> הכונן על mount?
<New0> אני לא יכול לכוון את ההורדת לשם
<New0> כן אני חושב
<nicoco> אז תוודא
<New0> אה אה נכון מאוד טעות שלי
<New0> אז למה אין לי אפשרות לשמור את זה על כונן רשת? בגלל שלא טענתי אותו?
<nicoco> אם אתה לא מחובר למשהו
<nicoco> איך תוכל לשמור עליו?
<New0> חחממ צודק
<New0> אז איך באמת אני טוען כונן רשת?
<nicoco> תלוי איזה כונן
<nicoco> כומר
<nicoco> טוב נו
<nicoco> טייפוס
<New0> בעיקרון עכשיו אני מחובר לכונן רשת משותף של ווינדוס
<nicoco> תחיל מהתחלה
<nicoco> נתחיל*
<nicoco> אעעעע
 * nicoco מחליף בטריות למקלדת
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<New0> אעעעעע
<New0> חח
<New0> יפה מקלדת אלחוטית אחלה סטייל
<New0> ניקיתי עכשיו את העכבר שלי :P
<New0> אוקי אז איך אני בדיוק עושה מאונט לכונן רשת?
<nicoco> אתה יכול להכנס אליו?
<nicoco> דרך המנהל תיקיות או אנערף?
<nicoco> טוב נו
<nicoco> נוותר
<nicoco> אין לי כונן רשת לנסות עליו
<nicoco> שאל מישהו אחר
<avi1333> New0 אתה פשוט נכנס לרשת ואז בוחר שם את הכונן רשת שלך
<avi1333> ואם אתה רוצה אתה יכול להוסיף אותו לבוקמארק
<avi1333> ז"א אתה עושה את שאתה נכנס לקיצור דרך "מחשב"
<New0> מממ לא ממש עוזר כשאתה מוריד קובץ מהאינטרנט ורוצה לשמור את זה שם
<avi1333> אבל האמת שלא ניסתי להוריד ישירות לכונן רשת כך שאני לא בטוח שזה אפשרי בכלל
<New0> הכל אפשרי השאלה מה הדרך
<avi1333> האמת אני תמיד הורדתי למחשב ומשם לרשת
<New0> אתה שוכח לפעמים שאתה על לינוקס
<avi1333> אני עוד מעט יעבור למחשב עם האובנטו ויבדוק את זה
<avi1333> חחחחח נכון
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333> הבעיה שאני חצי יום על ווינדוס חצי על לינוקס חחחח
<avi1333> חצי יום על המחשב נייח ואז חצי יום על הנייד
<New0> לא משנה גם ככה חיפשתי לתשובה מהירה פה אבל אני גם ינסה לחפש על זה באינטרנט
<New0> למה?
<avi1333> כי המחשב הנייח משמש אותי להורדות וקידודים כך שעליו אני עושה את הדברים האלה ואז אני עובר לנייד
<avi1333> אני מקווה בקרוב להתקין פה על הכונן החיצוני לינוקס אבל לבנתיים אין לי זמן להתעסק עם זה:S
<New0> איך לך זמן?
<New0> וואט דה פאק זה יותר מהיר מלהתקין תוכנה בווינדוס
<avi1333> חחח כן אבל אני מפחדש אני יעתכב על לסדר את הגראב והכול
<avi1333> הרי אני צריך שבעיקרון הווינדוס יעלה להם פה כברירת מחדל ורק שאניצריך אז יעלה לי הלינוקס
<New0> אז תקציב לעצמך יעד
<avi1333> וביגלל שזה כונן חיצוני אז אני צריך שמתי שהוא מנותק המחשב יעלה ישר לווינדוס
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<avi1333> יש מצב לקראת הערב אני יישב על זה
<New0> אז אתה עושה ברירת מחדל לווינדוס בגראב
<avi1333> חשבתי אולי לפתוח את הגיבוי שעשיתי לנייד לתוך הכונן החיצוני פה
<New0> אוקי זה המחשב שלך :P
<New0> האמת היא שזה באמת מעניין אותי
<avi1333> כן ואם הכונן החיצוני מנותק אז הוא לא ייכנס בכלל לגראב ויעלה ווינדוס כרגיל?
<New0> אני יודע שעם ווינדוס 98 אפשר היה להעביר את המערכת הפעלה ממחשב למחשב כמו פורטבול אבל ב XP לא ממש
<avi1333> גם אותי מעניין לראות איך זה יילך אבל אני מפחד מתקלות למה זה מחשב שאבא שלי צריך אותו זמין לעבודה
<New0> השאלה אם גם בלינוקס/אובונטו זה גם אפשרי
<avi1333> כן שאלה טובה אבל נראה לי שזה אפשרי אבל יהיה בעיות
<New0> אה אה אוקי אז אל תשכח להשתמש לפני זה עם גוסט
<New0> שלא תשכח אפילו לרגע
<avi1333> למשל הדריברים שיש שם מתאמים למחשב ההוא ולא למחשב הזה
<avi1333> כן יש לי פה גוסט כבר מוכן:)
<New0> האמת היא שאני גם חושב שזה אפשרי אבל אולי צריך לעדכן את הרשימה של הדרייברים
<New0> מעולה אתה כבר חצי דרך
<avi1333> כן ,כי למשל פה יש לי כרטיס של nvida...
<New0> אולי גם תנסה לתת למשפחה לעבוד עם אובונטו, אלא אם כן הם צריכים את זה למשחקים
<New0> ויש לך דרייבר עובד?
<avi1333> יש לי דריבר של ווינדוס אני צריך לבדוק אם יש לאובנטו
<New0> אבל גם במחשב של הניסיונות שלי יש נודיה/NVIDIA
<avi1333> המשפחה שלי לא תסתדר אם אובנטו והם צריכים גם משחקים:S
<avi1333> *עם
<New0> אבל הוא קצת מפשל עם הדרייבר אבל עדיין נותן לי לעבוד עם המחשב
<New0> אה אה אז באמת תשאיר להם משחקים עם ווינדוס
<avi1333> אה סבבה אבל אני מניח שלא תהיהיה לי בעיה למצוא דריבר זה כרטיס כבר יחסית ישן
<New0> יכול להיות, העניין הוא שאצלי עבד דווקא דרייבר יישן
<New0> החדשים אני צריך לבדוק מתישהו
<avi1333> אה סבבה
<New0> אני חושב לתת עוד מחיצה בשביל הניסיון הזה או שאני הפעם יתקין את זה עם הדוק שלי
<avi1333> הכרטיס של זה geforce 9400gt נקווה שייש לו דריבר עובד
<avi1333> נראה לי הכי טוב עם הדוק
<New0> לא ממש, זה איטי
<New0> הכי מהיר כמובן זה ...... אתה יודע ?
<avi1333> אה...כן גם אצלי עם דוק זה עובד לאט אבל שמעתי שייש דרך לעשותאת זה מהר יותר
<avi1333> נראה לי פה מישהו אמר...
<avi1333> הכי מהר זה להתקין מהדיסק קשיח:D
<New0> לי יש 6600 במחשב השני
<avi1333> אם זה אפשרי...
<avi1333> וואי באמת ישן:S
<New0> מהדיסק קשיח? איזה סוג?
<New0> כן אה
<avi1333> לא יודע צריך לנסות לראות איך עובד
<New0> SSD כמובן
<avi1333> מן הסתם הכי וטב שיהיה מפורמט לext4
<avi1333> אה SSD
<avi1333> קצת יקר כרגע חחחחח
<New0> ברור אבל סוג מחיצה לא נראה לי משנה משהו
<New0> Ddorda מה נשמע?
<New0> דור, חדשות טובות
<avi1333> טוב אני עוד מעט יתחבר מהנייד BRB
<Ddorda> ‏New0: סידרת?
<New0> ווואלה יפה
<Ddorda> ‏אדיר
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<New0> כן עובד כמו שאבא שלו אמר לו :D
<New0> :P
<Ddorda> ‏פיקס? הכל?
<Ddorda> ‏גם הכרטיס מסך וגם כל השאר?
<New0> אבל לא תאמין דווקא דרייבר יותר יישן עבד
<New0> אני עכשיו על רזולוציה הכי גבוהה של הכ.מסך שלי
<New0> 1920X1080
<New0> אם אני לא טועה
<New0> גם ??? רק הכ.מסך היה הבעיה הכי גדולה שלי
<New0> אבל עכשיו יש לי עוד בעיות, אבל מאוד קטנות שאני יכול כרגע לחיות איתם
<New0> אגב יש לי קצת תגובה איטית עם המסך מידיי פעם
<New0> Ddorda
<sultan2> חבר'ה: ה-DHS של ארה"ב מצנזרים אתרים בלי בימ"ש או תחקור כלשהו: http://jersey-china.com/ http://torrentfreak.com/us-government-responds-to-domain-seizures-ignores-the-big-question-101129/ השתגענו
<Ddorda> ‏New0: זה גם משהו שבטח אפשר לטפל. מה זה אומר תגובות איטיוות של המסך?
<New0> sultan2 היי מה נשמע?
<sultan2> טוב, תודה רבה, New0
<New0> דור, מידיי פעם אני שם לב שלוקח למסך כמה מילישניות להגיב, אפשר להרגיש בזה
<New0> sultan2 נחמד לשמוע :D
<New0> Ddorda תגיד איך אני יכול להוריד קובץ מהאינטרנט ישירות לכונן רשת?
<New0> Ddorda אגב למחשב מקומית אני יכול, אבל לא לכונן ברשת אפילו שהוא על מאונט
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אני מניח שכן, עם wget
<Ddorda> ‎cd /mount/....
<avi1333_> תגידו יש איזה מפגש חברים מתוכנן בקרוב?
<Ddorda> ‎wget http://.......
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: יש לנו דוכן כנראה באיחזה ארוע בירושלים
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה לא בדיוק מפגש חברים
<avi1333_> ד"א סתם מעניין לדעת אובנטו יודע לעבוד עם תכני hd?
<Ddorda> ‏מעבר לזה, יש לנו מפגש חברים ב־אפריל הקרוב
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: כן
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אבל
<avi1333_> כן באפריל ידוע:)
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אתה תמיד יכול לעשות Ubuntu Houre
<Ddorda> ‏ׁםור*
<Ddorda> ‎ׁHour*
<Ddorda> ‎:X
<avi1333_> מה זה אובנטו הואר?
<Ddorda> ‎או יותר טוב, Linux Hour
<avi1333_> אה זה מפגש קצר בפאב או מסעדה?
<Ddorda> ‏תפרסם הודעה שאתה נמצא באיזור .... בתאריך ... משעה .... ואם מישהו רוצה לבוא להיפגש זה יהיה נחמד לשבת על קפה ומאפה ולהשוות לפטופים
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: בדיוק
<avi1333_> אה חחח סבבה אולי נעשה כזה דבר בקרוב:D
<avi1333_> יש גם מסיבות התקנה כאלה לא?
<New0> Ddorda אף-אחד לא יכול להשוות לפטופים (בלי להשוויץ) חח
<avi1333_> חחחח
<New0> Ddorda איך בדיוק עם מאונט אני יכול להיכנס לכונן רשת בלי smbclient ?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אגב, תצטרף לקבוצה של Fluxbox  users!
<Ddorda> ‏:ג
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏New0: עם נאוטילוס אתה יכול לגשת לכונן?
<avi1333_> אה סבבה:D
<Ddorda> !g fluxbox-users launchpad
<Hoborg> "Member photos : “Fluxbox User Community of KualaLumpur” team" - https://launchpad.net/~f.u.c.k/%2Bmugshots | "לינוקס ושאר ירקות » Fluxbox users team in Launchpad" - http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/1590
<Ddorda> ‏לא הראשון, השני
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New0> דור, את זה אני יודע וככה אני שומע גם את המוסיקה שלי עכשיו אבל אני לא יכול להוריד קובץ מהאינטרנט ולשמור אותו ישירות על כונן רשת
<avi1333_> האמת שאני לא מצליח להרשם ללאנצ'פאד מסיבה לא מובנת:S
<New0> אני גם לא רואה את הכונן רשת שלי ב /media איפה שהכוננים של הווינדוס שלי על מאונט
<liel> Ddorda: ברגע שנשלים את תכונת הקריאה מ־RSS של הובורג 3 תרצה שנשים עדכונים מהפלאנט גם כאן?
<New0> lin@lin-VPCF12KFX:~$ ls  /media/     system Reserved  Ubuntu 10.10 i386  Windows
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אז אני לא בטוח, אפעם לא עבדתי עם כונן רשת
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ניסית את גוגל?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מה קורה?
<Rodensky> הכל טוב :)
<New0> Ddorda אני כבר יינסה
<New0> Rodensky מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מה זה, כל אתמול נעלמת לנו
<Rodensky> הלכתי לישון מוקדם וקמתי לפנות בוקר כדי ללמוד לבוחן שהיה אמור להיות היום
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. מישהו כאן היה בטוח שנפגעת ממנו והלכת =\
<Ddorda> ‏לא זוכר כבר מי זה היה
<Rodensky> דור, עברתי על הצ'ט, ואני חייבת לומר שהרגת אותי מצחוק עם מנטליות בית ספר שלך
<Rodensky> שכתבת שאתה לא בטוח שבחנוכה יהיו אוטובוסים
<Ddorda> ‏מנטליות בית ספר שלי?
<Rodensky> חופש חנוכה זה רק לתלמידים
<Rodensky> כל השאר עובדים :)
<Ddorda> ‏נו מאיפה אני יודע
<Ddorda> ‏חג כן חג לא
<Rodensky> בערבי חג לא עובדים
<New0> Rodensky יש לי בעיה עם הווינדוס את מבינה בזה קצת ?
<Rodensky> בגלל זה הצחקת אותי דור :)
<Ddorda> ‎New0: !g oogle it
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: נו טוב :)
<Ddorda> ‏יו, למישהו יש מושג איפה אפשר להשיג דיו לעט נובע ודיו לעט ציפורן?
<Rodensky> חחחחח אתה לא מבין איך צחקתי מזה
<New0> Redensky סתם בצחוק חחחחחח אני עכשיו עובד סוף סוף עם אובונטו אחרי כמה ימים כמעט שבוע שאני מנסה לפתור את הבעיה של המסך
<New0> רודןסקי אבל סוף סוף הצלחתי
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: :)
<New0> Ddorda אני יודע שיש גוגל אבל סתם אני התבדתי עכשיו
<New0> *התבדחתי
<Ddorda> ‏בסדר בסדר
<New0> :P אוקי
<New0> Redensky מתי המיבחן שלך?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: תגידו, ראיתם את המוקאפ ללינוקס מדיה פלייר?
<Ddorda> ‏(אופס, התפלק לי ה־ Rodensky)
<Rodensky> לא ראיתי דבר כזה
<Rodensky> מז"א מוקאפ? זה חיקוי חופשי או שזה של מיקרוסופט?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מוקאפ זה אומר "סקיצה"
<Ddorda> ‎http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Media+Player+Mockup?content=74718
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, לא בדיוק סקיצה
<Rodensky> אוקיי אבל של מי זה?
<Ddorda> ‏זה הצעת עיצוב כזאת
<Ddorda> ‏איזה מישהו, אני יודע?
<New0> Redensky ?? ה"פ
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה עשה די הרבה הד תקשורתי אז כנראה שמישהו ייקח את זה על עצמו
<avi1333_> טוב הצטרפתי ללאנצ'פאד של פלקסבוקס:)
<Rodensky> New0, עייפתי ממך, אז בחייאת דינאק, עזוב אותי
<avi1333_> וואי דור זה נראה ממש טוב:O
<New0> Rodensky אני ממש לא התכוונתי אז אני באמת מבקש סליחה מכל הלב
<avi1333_> מקווה באמת מישהו ייקח את זה על עצמו
<Rodensky> New0, סלחתי, עכשיו בבקשה עזוב אותי.
<New0> Rodensky אין בעיה מצטער
<nicoco> New0 - טיפ לחיים: כשמישהו מבקש ממך לעזוב אותו, תעזוב אותו
<nicoco> אל תבקש סליחה
<nicoco> פשוט תרפה
<nicoco> בעיקר אם מדובר בבנות מעוצבנות
<New0> nicoco תודה רבה על הטיפ :)
<Rodensky> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> חברה אני שם לב שיש מילון באובונטו
<Ddorda> ‎Only show Addresses for members of the site
<Ddorda> ‏הכוונה של for כאן
<Ddorda> ‏הוא "של" או "ל"?
<New0> Rodensky אני שמח שאת שמחה :D
<Rodensky> Ddorda, "של"
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: תודה
<New0> אבל אני גם שם לב שהוא לא מתרגם בעברית
<New0> אלא רק באנגלית
<Ddorda> ‏New0: נכון
<Ddorda> ‏הוא לא מותאם לעברית
<Rodensky> Ddorda, בשביל שזה יהיה "ל", היה צריך לכתוב to members
<New0> מה זה בעצם המילון הזה ?
<avi1333_> בעדכונים של האובנטו יש עדכון לקרנל:)
<avi1333_> אני יעשה את העדכון
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: תודה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מילון שבקרוב יעלם
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: הו, תודה שהזכרת לי
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, הקטע עם הפקודה עבד לך?
<Rodensky> התקנתי את עדכון הליבה של היום, עכשיו יעברו איזה מאה שנה עד האתחול חחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏כי נראה לי שלי זה לא  עובד למרות שפעם זה כן עבד לי
<nicoco> אני בדיוק חוזר מאתחול :)
<avi1333_> איזה פקודה?
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: עכשיו אנ ייודע שאנשים גם חוזרים משם בחיים
<avi1333_> Rodensky למה כל כך הרבה זמן:D
<Rodensky> כי אני לא אאתחל רק בשביל עדכון ליבה
<avi1333_> אה חחחחח
<New0> כי אני באמת חיפשתי מילון אחד טוב, בלי להגזים אבל משהו בסגנון של בבילון של ווינדוס, ואם לא אז משהו כמו morfix.mako.co.il
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא מאתחל גם בשביל ליבה, אני מאתחל כשיוצא לי
<nicoco> הפסקתי את המוזיקה במחשבה שהגיע הזמן לנגן קצת בעצמי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: יש כלים כאלה
<nicoco> ואז שום דבר לא עצר בעדי
<Ddorda> ‏תחפש במרכז התכנות
<avi1333_> נגן לנו משהו ניקוקו
<nicoco> מתי שתרצה :)
<avi1333_> :D
<nicoco> רק קנה לי מיקרופון
<Rodensky> סקייפ באנדרואיד זה אחד הדברים הכי גאוניים שראיתי בחיים שלי
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: אין לך מיקרופון?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: במיגו זה יותר גאוני
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New0> דור איזה ?? כי אני באמת מחפש כזה בנרות עם עברית ואנגלית לפחות ואם יש גם תוספות אז אני מאוד אשמח
<nicoco> Ddorda - לצערי לא
<avi1333_> רודנסקי אני לצערי תקוע עדיין עם סימביאו:(
<avi1333_> *סימביאן
<nicoco> בפעם שהיה לי כוח לנסות לקנות אחד
<nicoco> לא היה בשום מקום
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אני לא זוכר בדיוק, אבל הוא עובד על google translate
<Rodensky> דור אני אנסח את זה מחדש - סקייפ בסלולר! :)
<Ddorda> ‎New0: !g oogle it
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<avi1333_> חחח או ככה טוב יותר:D
<New0> אה אוקי, תודה :D
<nicoco> אפרופו מילונים, יש משהו דמוי בבילון?
<nicoco> מצדי שיעבוד על גוגל טרנסלייט
<Rodensky> avi1333, יש לי שני סלולרים, אחד סימביאן והחדש אנדרואיד שמחליף את המוטורולה שלי
<Rodensky> קשה לי לוותר על הסימביאן
<nicoco> אבל כשהיה לי בבילון בעבר זה היה נוח ברבים
<New0> Ddorda אני רואה שגם לך נמאס ממני אתה רוצה שבחיאת דינאאק אני יעזוב אותך חחחחח ??????? :?
<avi1333_> איזה סימביאן יש לך אם מותר לשאול?
<Rodensky> נוקיה 5800
<Rodensky> דגם מוצלח מאוד
<avi1333_> אה גם לי:)
<Ddorda> !addtc !jfgi !g oogle it...
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ממש לא
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא העניין
<avi1333_> תתקיני עליו spb mobile shell
<Ddorda> ‏פשוט גוגל יודע יותר טוב
<avi1333_> וגרסא פרוצה xtension 10
<New0> דור אוקי :D
<Rodensky> avi1333, יש מצב ללינקים?
<avi1333_> כן שניה...
<Ddorda> !jfgi Rodensky
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Rodensky> מה זה?
<New0> !g google | Ddorda
<Hoborg> "Google" - http://www.google.com/ | "Google Maps" - http://maps.google.com/
<nicoco> !help jfpi
<New0> זה היה בדיקה עבד לך ?
<Ddorda> !removetc !jfgi
<Ddorda> !addtc jfgi !g oogle it...
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי, עכשיו זה יעבוד
 * nicoco slaps Hoborg around
<Ddorda> !jfgi Rodensky
<Ddorda> ‏אוף
<Ddorda> ‏די, לא רוצה
<Rodensky> מה זו הפקודה הזו?
<avi1333_> Rodensky לגבי גרסא מבושלת:
<New0> אני ראיתי את זה בצ'ט של אובונטו שמישהו שלח למישהו פקודה וזה הופיע לו
<Ddorda>  !g oogle it...
<avi1333_> http://www.pocket.co.il/community/forumdisplay.php?f=14&order=desc&page=2
<Hoborg> Title: קהילת סימביאן מגע Symbian^1 - נוקיה N97/5800 - Page 2 - Pocket פוקט קהילות
<avi1333_> לינק ל spb אני עוד מעט יביא
<New0> !g jfgi | Rodensky
<Hoborg> "Just Fucking Google It" - http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/ | "Urban Dictionary: jfgi" - http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php%3Fterm%3Djfgi
<Hero> לא נעים
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Rodensky> New0, ביקשתי ממך שתפסיק להציק לי, נכון?
<New0> טעות לא ידעתי שזה לא הקישור הזה לא התכוונתי
<New0> נכון אבל לא ידעתי שזה הקישור הזה ולא מה שדור הציע
<Rodensky> מה אכפת לי מה ידעת ומה לא? מבקשים ממך משהו יפה
<Rodensky> מה אתה רוצה ממני?
<Rodensky> למה אתה מנדנד לי כל הזמן?
<avi1333_> Ddorda כדאי לעשות את האק שהם אומרים בלינוקס אי אל?
<nicoco> הכוונה היא שפשוט תפסיק לעשות לה היילייטס
<avi1333_> של הפלאש...
<nicoco> בין היתר
<New0> Redensky שקל/בלון סתם בצחוק קחי הכל בטוב אני לא מנסה לעצבן אותך או משהו כזה פשוט לי היו את הימים שלי ולכל אחד יש זהו עבר
<nicoco> New0 :|
<Rodensky> אתה קרציה.
<nicoco> New0 הכוונה היא שפשוט תפסיק לעשות לה היילייטס
<nicoco> בין היתר
<nicoco> ...
<avi1333_> רודסקי בפורום הזה תוכלי למצוא הורדה לspb:www.ipmart-forum.com
<Rodensky> New0, בבקשה אל תפנה אלי יותר. לא בערוץ הכללי ולא בהודעות פרטיות
<New0> אוקי אוקי רק ניסיתי פאקין לעזור
<Rodensky> עשה טובה לשנינו - אל, פשוט אל
<nicoco> איסטרא בלאגינה קיש קיש קריאה
<nicoco> או איך שלא כותבים את זה
<nicoco> ארמית ארורה
<nicoco> יש עוד כמה
<nicoco> סייג לחוכמה - שתיקה
<avi1333_> מילות פסיכומטרי וגמרא:S
<nicoco> etc. etc.
<Rodensky> אל תזכירו לי פסיכומטרי :)))
<Rodensky> וטיפ קטן - אל תגשו מסטולים :P
<nicoco> זה היה חיוך או טייפוס של חיוך עצוב?
<Rodensky> חיוך
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> לול
<avi1333_> הטיפ הזה בא מאוחר מידיי...:S
<nicoco> על מה ניגשת?
<Ddorda> ‏מה גורם לאנשים להיות מספיק חכמים כדי לגשת מסטולים לפסיכומטרי?
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו מה? גם בתיכון לפני בגרות הלכתם להשתכר? מה הקטע?
<Rodensky> מי שותה בכלל?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: :O רודנסקי זה לא יפה
<Ddorda> ‏איך את מדברת
<Ddorda> ‎:ַ
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Rodensky> גם לבגרויות הגעתי ככה, פשוט לא תיארתי לעצמי שאני אשכרה אצליח חחחחחח
<Rodensky> תחי מדינת ישראל
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> סתם, אפשר להירגע, הגעתי רק עייפה מאוד, כרגיל אחרי כמה ימים ללא שינה וגם בלי ללמוד כל-כך. קלינית אין הבדל בין חוסר שינה לשכרות :)
<Rodensky> אני לא שותה ולא מעשנת, אני דוגמה טובה לילדים
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: :O
<Ddorda> ‏רונסקי!
<Ddorda> ‏מה אמרנו? איך את מדברת?
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Rodensky> באמצעות המקלדת :)
<Rodensky> מחר יום חופש
<Ddorda> ‏יש גם כאלה, אני מדבר עם הפה
<Rodensky> לא ממש הבנתי למה יש לנו מחר יום חופש. משהו עם יום לאומי של רומניה או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> ‏נשמע כמו איטליה
<Rodensky> אבל מה זה חשוב, העיקר לישון עוד שעתיים
<nicoco> מה את מתלוננת?
<nicoco> יום חופש זה יום חופש
<nicoco> לא משנה מה הסיבה :O
<Rodensky> אני לא מתלוננת בכלל, בדיוק ההפך
<nicoco> אלא אם היא עצובה במיוחד
<nicoco> ואז היא משנה
<Rodensky> סתם מעניין אותי למה יש מחר חופש
<Ddorda> ‏מה התאריך מחר? ה־1?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> ברומנית זה "היום הלאומי של רומניה"
<Rodensky> חשבתי שהכוונה ליום עצמאות או משהו כזה, אבל זה לא
<nicoco> מחר זה היום הלאומי של רומניה?
<nicoco> קוול
<nicoco> -ו
<Rodensky> ziua nationala a romanieiג
<Rodensky> בלי ג, זה טייפו
<Rodensky> :))
<Ddorda> ‎http://www.roconsulboston.com/Pages/InfoPages/History/December1.html
<liel> Rodensky: נראה שכיף לך ברומניה
<nicoco> ;p
<Rodensky> בטח כיף
<Rodensky> רומניה אחד המקומות השווים עבור סטודנטים
<liel> לי מחר יש את היום הכי עמוס שהיה לי השנה
<liel> :(
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה שאני נהנית מהלימודים
<nicoco> liel - יש כאן בלאגן בזמנים
<Rodensky> אם הייתי מוצאת מעסיק שיעסיק אותי בללמוד, הייתי עוברת בין פקולטות כל החיים שלי. מזל שהלימודים האלה ארוכים :)
<nicoco> או שמא נפלה לך י'
<Ddorda> ‏מהפכת רומניה ב־1989?
<Rodensky> דור תודה על הלינק
<Ddorda> ‏מה..? ממתי הרומנים עושים מהפכות? הם לא סלבים או משהו?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> רומנים ממש לא סלבים :)
<Ddorda> ‏הם בכל זאת עבדים פחותי קומה
<nicoco> הם אולי סלוואים ;)
<Rodensky> הם צאצאים של הרומים
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: זה ממש מעליב אותי אישית
<Rodensky> השפה שלהם לטינית וגם כך מוצאם
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Rodensky> *וכך גם
<nicoco> וגם כך.
<Ddorda> ‏האמת שהאיטלקים הצאצאים הרומים די מפגרים, הם ערסים לאללה
<Ddorda> ‏אז... אין לי ממש קשר אליהם. אני מכחיש את קיומם כאיטלקים
<Rodensky> חחחחחח
<Rodensky> אתה יכול להכחיש כמה שאתה רוצה
<Rodensky> לא יעזור לך :)
<Ddorda> ‏אני אוהב את הצפונים, אבל לא את הצפונים מדי, הפרנקים המלוכלכים שמשראלים את השפה
<Hero> אני אוהב דרומיות
<Hero> יש משפט שאומר
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: סיציליניות?
<Hero> אה?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אתה לא יכול לא לעקוב ואז לדפוק משפט על ישראל
<Hero> אל תדבר איתי במילים גבוהות בעיקר אחרי 3 שעות שינה
<Ddorda> ‏אנחנו מדברים עכשיו על ארץ הקודש
<Rodensky> דור, הם עברו כיבוש טורקי (עותמאני) ובמשך זמן רב הייתה עליהם השפעה סלאבית, גם בגלל המיקום הגאוגרפי שלהם אבל בעיקר בגלל השתייכותם לגוש הקומוניסטי
<Hero> :P
<Hero> ברור
<Hero> אני אומר שאני אוהב אנשים מדרום (יותר נכון נשים)
<Rodensky> גם לשפה נכנסו המון אלמנטים סלאביים
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: רואה? אמרתי לך שהם עבדים מטונפים
<Ddorda> !
<Rodensky> תקופה ארוכה רומנית נכתבה באותיות קיריליות
<Rodensky> לא באותיות לטיניות
<Hero> Ddorda - יש משפט שאומר
<Rodensky> השבח לבורא עולם - הם עברו לאותיות לטיניות... אחרת הייתי מתאבדת :)
<Hero> "הרוצה להחכים ילך דרומה הרוצה להתעשר יצפין"
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: הכתב הקירילי הרבה יותר יפה
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: זה לא נכון
<Rodensky> דור, הוא יותר יפה באותיות דפוס
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: הרוצה להתערס
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Hero> זה נכון וחצי
<Rodensky> אבל הוא יותר מורכב לכתיבה בדפוס ועוד יותר מורכב בכתב
<Hero> מורכב?
<Hero> a+bi?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: ברור, הוא יותר ציור מכתב
<Hero> :P
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הוא יפהפה
<Rodensky> זה בטוח :)
<Ddorda> ‏את רואה
<Ddorda> ‏זאת עוד הוכחה שהם סלבים
<Ddorda> ‏ככה הם מוותרים על הסממנים האחרונים היפים שנשארו להם
<nicoco> מזלך שהם לא כותבים בקאנג'י
<Ddorda> ‏(והרגע טענתי שרומנים מכוערים טילים)
<Rodensky> חחח הם לא כאלה מכוערים
<nicoco> אחרת היו לך עוד 2000 אותיות ללמוד
<Hero> Ddorda - תזהר עם המילים שלך
<Rodensky> nicoco, למזלי הרב הם משתמשים בפחות אותיות מאשר באנגלית
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: על מה את מדברת? הם מכוערים אש
<Ddorda> ‏כבר שמעתי על אנשים שהגיעו לרומניה והתעוורו במקום
<Ddorda> ‏בחיי
<Ddorda> ‏(איזה שקר גס)
<Rodensky> חחחחח איזה הגזמות
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏נו, אבל הם די מכוערים
<nicoco> ;O
<Rodensky> הם לא הטעם שלי, אבל הם גם לא כאלה מכוערים
<Rodensky> בריטים הרבה יותר מכוערים
<Ddorda> ‏תלוי איזה
<Rodensky> אוי תעשה לי טובה
<Ddorda> ‏יש לבריטים כמה זנים
<Rodensky> חוץ מאיזה כמה דוגמנית, רוב הבריטים נראים כאילו שאם משאית תדרוס אותם אז זה ישפר להם את המראה
<Rodensky> *דוגמנים
<Ddorda> ‏הבריטיות את מתכוונת
<Ddorda> ‏על זה אין ויכוח, הצדק אתך
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אצל הבריטים יש כמה זנים, יש את אלו שבאו מהמושבות הויקינגיות (ככה שבמקור הם בכלל אוסטרים) והם שווים לאללה ;)
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אם תרצי יש לי יופי של שידך ויקינגי בשבילך
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<nicoco> There's too much butter on those trays
<Rodensky> זה בסדר, לפני 4 שנים מצאתי לעצמי שידך בלרוסי משובח
<nicoco> nononono
<Ddorda> ‏בלרוסי?
<Hero> !g Ddorda
<Hoborg> "לינוקס ושאר ירקות" - http://ddorda.useopensource.net/ | "לינוקס ושאר ירקות » RTL in Xchat" - http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/1582
<Rodensky> ג'ינג'י מנומס, לבן צחור
<nicoco> uno dos trais
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כמו שאנחנו אוהבים
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<nicoco> There's too much butter on those trays!
<nicoco> :
<Ddorda> ‏אני אוהב את שלי לבן קיר
<nicoco> :P
<Ddorda> ‏לכל היותר
<nicoco> מי זיהה?
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: אממ.. צר לי?
<Rodensky> יש לו נמשים
<Rodensky> הוא ג'ינג'י עם נמשים
<Rodensky> כפרה עליו :)
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: נשמע כמו אח שלי
<Ddorda> ‏למעשה כמו רוב האחים שלי
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Rodensky> למה כמה יש לך? :O
<nicoco> Ddorda - המלון של פולטי
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מספיק אחים
<Rodensky> זה נשמע כאילו שאתם שבט שלם, לפחות 18
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אנחנו שבט שלם
<Ddorda> ‏בעיתון של הקיבוץת כתבו שאנחנו דורשים אוטונומיה
<Ddorda> ‎XD
<Rodensky> אתה בא מבית דתי או סתם יש לך הורים חרמנים?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: נראה לך? למה את מקללת ברבים?
<Rodensky> שיהיה בכיף עם כל האחים :)
<Rodensky> אגב, בהקשר של היום הלאומי של רומניה, אם יצא לכם לקרוא את הלינק שקודם רץ פה
<Ddorda> ‏כבר כיף, אני לא צריך להרביץ לכריות
<Rodensky> היום שמעתי בדיחה טובה
<Rodensky> הונגרי טראנסילבני מצא לעצמו כלה רומנית
<Rodensky> אבא שלו מנסה לשכנע אותו שייקח לעצמו אישה הונגריה טובה
<Rodensky> הבן מתעקש על כלה רומנית
<Rodensky> אבא שלו מוותר לו ואומר לו שיש שלושה כללים חשובים עם הכלה החדשה
<Rodensky> "בתום החתונה, בליל הכלולות, אתה לוקח אותה למיטה בידיים כדי שתראה כמה שהונגרים חזקים"
<Rodensky> "אחרי שאתה שם אותה במיטה, אתה הולך להתקלח ולהתארגן, שתראה שהונגרים הם יפים ומטופחים"
<Rodensky> "אחרי כן אתה עושה איתה אהבה, שתראה שהונגרים הם מלאי תשוקה"
<Rodensky> טוב
<Rodensky> מגיע יום החתונה
<Rodensky> ליל הכלולות
<Rodensky> ביום למחרת יושב הבן עם אבא שלו
<Rodensky> ואבא שלו שואל איך היה
<Rodensky> הבן אומר לו
<Rodensky> "לקחתי אותה על הידיים כדי להראות לה שהונגרים חזקים"
<Rodensky> "אח"כ התקלחתי והתארגנתי, שתראה שהונגרים הם יפים ומטופחים"
<Rodensky> "אח"כ הלכתי לעשות ביד"
<Rodensky> האבא מתעצבן ושואל אותו למה
<Rodensky> הבן שלו אומר לו "שתראה שהונגרים גם עצמאיים"
<Ddorda> ‎XD
<Rodensky> :)
<nicoco> XD
<avi1333> חחחחחח חזק:D
<Ddorda> ‏אם הייתי הרומניה הייתי מה זה נעלב
<Rodensky> רומניה מהקבוצה שלי סיפרה את זה
<avi1333> BRB
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, מכוערת והכל, אבל זה באמת מוגזם
<Rodensky> רומנים הם כמו ישראלים בקטעים האלה, יש להם הומור עצמי בכיף
<Ddorda> ‏כן, יש לנו בהחלט הרבה הומור עצמי
<Rodensky> אתמול או שלשום, לא זוכרת מתי זה היה, השתמשתי פעם ראשונה בaudacity
<Rodensky> אחלה תוכנה !
<Ddorda> ‏אמת
<avi1333_> רודנסקי יש גרסא לינוקסאית שלה?
<Rodensky> אני לא מכירה גרסה שהיא לא לינוקסאית. התקנתי את זה מהמאגר של אובונטו
<liel> avi1333_: כן
<liel> Rodensky: יש גם גרסה לחלונות ו(אם אני לא טועה) למאק
<avi1333_> אה מצויין אני יוריד גם
<Rodensky> liel, נחמד לדעת
<avi1333_> כן ברגסאת החלונות יצא לי להשתמש בעבר
<Ddorda> ‏בטח, זה קוד פתוח
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBlYfTbA44
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Epic Cat Fight (cat's horror)
<nicoco> lol
<Ddorda> ‏איזה עורבים רעים!
<Ddorda> ‏באמת רוע לב טהור
<Ddorda> ‏מה שכן - אפשר לראות כאן בבירור שהחתוך השחור הוא סופר סאיה האגדי 3
<Ddorda> ‏החתול*
<Rodensky> אני מתלבטת אם ללכת לישון
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: לישון זה לחלשים
<Rodensky> זה גם מה שאני אמרתי לבוחנת בבגרות באנגלית
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: חחח
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: וכמה קיבלת?
<Rodensky> 100 באותו חלק :)
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת איך זה עכשיו, אבל כשאני עשיתי בגרויות אז אחת היחידות הייתה מותנית בכתיבת עבודה
<Rodensky> כתבתי עבודה קצרה על מסחר בסמי הזיה משלב ההפקה ועד שזה מגיע לקונה :)
<Rodensky> מקבלים ציון על העבודה הכתובה ועל הצגה שלה בע"פ
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: זה הנושא פחות או יותר שאני רציתי לכתוב את הפרוז'קט שלי ולא הסכימו לי
<Ddorda> ‎:(
<Rodensky> מז"א לא הסכימו לך?
<Rodensky> מי שואל אותם?
<Ddorda> ‏משרד החינוך אשם
<Ddorda> ‏רואים שמשרד החינוך לא יודע לחנך
<Rodensky> מה הקשר משרד החינוך?
<Rodensky> תכתוב על מה שאתה רוצה
<Ddorda> ‏הוא לא רוצה שניקח סמים אז הוא לא נותן לנו להכיר את הנושא מקרוב כדי שזה לא יסקרן אותנו
<Ddorda> ‏קשור
<Rodensky> חחח ממתי זה ככה?
<Ddorda> ‏כמה שנים כבר
<Rodensky> מאיפה משרד החינוך יודע על מה אתה כותב את העבודה?
<Ddorda> ‏כשעליתי לתיכון זה עוד לא היה ככה
<Ddorda> ‏כי יש מורים שהם בולי עץ
<Rodensky> אני פשוט כתבתי אותה והגשתי, לא שאלתי אף אחד אם מותר או אסור
<Ddorda> ‏ולא מבינים שאני לא ייקח סמים גם הם יבקשו יפה
<Rodensky> בכלל, כל השנים בבית הספר כשהיה צריך לכתוב עבודות על נושאים חופשיים, אף אחד לא שאלתי את המורים ולא התייעצתי איתם. תמיד הגעתי אליהם כשיש לי כבר עבודה מוכנה ביד
<Rodensky> ככה אני גם עושה באוניברסיטה, ויוצא לי מצוין
<Rodensky> בקטעים האלה אין מה להקשיב למורים
<Ddorda> ‏לנו אמרו מראש שאסור על סמים, אלכוהול ומוות
<Ddorda> ‏מעניין שהפרידו בין סמים ואלכוהול
<Rodensky> רציני?!
<Ddorda> ‏וגם סיגריות
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Rodensky> בהזדמנות אחרת אני כתבתי עבודה על המתות חסד
<Ddorda> ‏וזו החלטה של משרד החינוך
<Ddorda> ‏ולא רק באנגלית אלא לכל העבודות, אבל כל פעם דואגים להזכיר לנו את זה
<Rodensky> זה נשמע לי מזה חרטא
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מה דעתך על המתות חסד?
<Rodensky> אני אישית בעד, אבל העבודה הייתה על בעד ונגד, בלי דעה אישית
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. בפרוז'קט צריך לתת דעה אישית
<Ddorda> ‎=\
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: איזה סוג... של המתות חסד?
<Rodensky> בפרוג'קט שלנו אמרו לנו שאסור להציג דעה אישית
<Ddorda> ‏האלה עם המזרק או האלה עם הקרס?
<Rodensky> קרס?
<Rodensky> WTF?
<Ddorda> ‏צלב :P
<Rodensky> איזה צלב?
<Ddorda> ‏קרס
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Rodensky> אהה
<Rodensky> קרס לבדו זה משהו אחר
<Ddorda> ‏כן, אני יודע
<Rodensky> אני בעד המתות חסד אמיתיות :)
<Ddorda> ‏בקיצור, המתות חסד בבתי חולים או המתות חסד בתקופת WW ll?
<Rodensky> לא זה ולא זה
<Ddorda> ‏אלא?
<Rodensky> המתת חסד צריכה להיעשות בפרטיות, בצניעות, בנוחות של בית
<Rodensky> אדם לא צריך לבלות את רגעיו האחרונים בבית חולים
<Ddorda> ‏בקיצור, את דיברת על המתות מזרק ולא קרס
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Rodensky> המתות חסד לא מבוצעות רק עם הזרקת חומרים
<nicoco> אפשר גם לאכול אותם
<Rodensky> לעיתים הן מבוצעות באמצעות ניתוק ממכשירים תומכי חיים
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אני די בטוח שאף אחד לא דופק לסבא שלו סכין בבטן
<nicoco> תכלס
<nicoco> זה קצת יבאס
<Rodensky> Ddorda, ברור שלא לזה הכוונה
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אולי חוץ מהערסים, אני כבר הפסקתי להיות מופתע מהבורים האלה
<nicoco> אני בעד גלולות מוות שקטות כאלה
<Rodensky> אבל המתת חסד לא נעשית רק באמצעות מתן חומר
<Rodensky> לא בהזרקה ולא בכדורים
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: כמו אקסטה זי?
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<nicoco> :O
<Rodensky> לעיתים היא נעשית באמצעות ניתוק ממכשירים תומכי חיים, כגון מכשירי הנשמה
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אבל בטח לא בבית אלא בבית החולים
<Rodensky> גם בבית
<Rodensky> יש אנשים שנמצאים בבית עם מיכשור
<Ddorda> ‏יש אנשים עם מכונת הנשמה בבית?
<Rodensky> כן
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא קצת מעצבן?
<Rodensky> זה לא מאוד נפוץ אבל זה קיים
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. בעצם אני חושב שראיתי דבר כזה פעם
<Ddorda> ‏נראה כמו שואה אבק עם צינור ארוך כדי שיהיה אפשר להסתובב בחופשיות בבית
<Ddorda> ‏משהו כזה
<Ddorda> ‏נכון?
<Rodensky> אם כי גם במקרים כאלה הרבה פעמים לפני הניתוק מזריקים משכך כאבים ו/או מטשטש, כדי למנוע כאבים שנוצרים כתוצאה מהמצוקה, כתוצאה מהניתוק
<kosherpup> אהלן
<Rodensky> Ddorda, אני לא יודעת על איזה מכשיר אתה מדבר
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: היי
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אז זה כנראה לא זה
<kosherpup> שלטם דדורא
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: מה קורה כושר קרבי?
<Rodensky> מכשיר הנשמה מנשים את מי שמרכז הנשימה העצמוני שלו במוח כבר לא מתפקד
<kosherpup> חח סבבה מה בענינים
<Rodensky> בנאדם כזה כבר לא נמצא בהכרה, הוא לא מסוגל להתהלך בבית
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כן, אז זה משהו אחר
<Ddorda> ‏אני בעד מוות שיטתי לאנשים שאיבדו את ההכרה
<Rodensky> האנשים האלה מחוברים לא רק למכונת הנשמה אלא גם למכונת הזנה
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו
<Ddorda> ‏לא סתם איבדו את ההכרה
<Ddorda> ‏אלא קומה
<Rodensky> חס וחלילה
<Ddorda> ‏למה?
<nicoco> אני אומר שצריכים לשאול את הבנאדם
<Rodensky> דור, אנשים בקומה, "צמחים", הם אנשים שאיבדו את הכרתם ולא מסוגלים לנוע ולהביע את עצמם, אבל רבים מהם נמצאים בהכרה
<nicoco> אם הוא אומר לא
<nicoco> אז לא
<Rodensky> טוב רגע, המשפט לא יצא נכון
<nicoco> :)
<Rodensky> הכוונה
<Rodensky> הם נראים חסרי הכרה כי הם לא מגיבים לגירוי חיצוני
<Rodensky> אבל בפועל הם שומעים הכל
<kosherpup> כבולים בתוך עצמם המח מתפקד מערכת העצבים לא
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: בסדר, ומה החיים שלהם נותנים עכשיו? בשנים שנותרו?
<nicoco> מה אתם אומרים על השיטה שלי?
<nicoco> צריך לשאול כל אדם
<Rodensky> kosherpup, מערכת העצבית מתפקדת, חלקית
<nicoco> אם הוא אומר לא, אז לא
<Rodensky> Ddorda, לעיתים הם מתעוררים
<Ddorda> ‏שנים שכל המשפחה סובלת, המון כסף מתבזבז על זה, ההורים יוצאים הרבה מהעבודה
<Rodensky> אתה צודק
<Rodensky> אבל זה אדם חי
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אז בשביל הכלום אחוזים האלה
<Rodensky> אלה אנשים שנושמים בכוחות עצמם
<Rodensky> ומתקיימים במוחם
<Ddorda> ‏חבל על הסבל והבזבוז שנגרם
<Rodensky> הם לא נמצאים במוות מוחי
<Rodensky> ועשו מחקרים וגילו שניתוקם ממכונות ההזנה גורם להם למצוקה אדירה
<Rodensky> כי הם בעצם בסוג של הכרה
<Rodensky> אתה רוצח בנאדם
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: נראה לי שהם במצוקה אדירה גם בלי זה
<Rodensky> Ddorda, הם נכנסים לסטרס גופני ונפשי גדול מאוד בעקבות הניתוק
<Rodensky> והם מתים ככה
<Rodensky> הם מתים כשהם במצוקה גופנית ונפשית אדירה
<Ddorda> ‏אנשים שבין החיים למוות במשך חודשים, הם מסכנים ברמות מטורפות גם בלי הניתוק מהמכונות
<nicoco> :(
<Rodensky> הבנאדם כלוא בתוך גופו ולא מסוגל לצעוק לך שלא תנתק אותו
<nicoco> איזה נושא מצאתם
<Ddorda> ‏אז צריך להמית אותם בצורה יותר אלגנטית
<kosherpup> יש סרט (אומנם זה לא מציאותי) על בן אדם שהרדימו אותו אבל בפועל מערכת העצבים עדין פעלה אך הוא לא היה מסוגל לנוע וכל זה היה תוך כדי ניתוח
<Ddorda> ‏כמו שכלב סובל לאורך זמן וגורם לכל המשפחה לסבול סביבו ואז מרדימים אותו, ככה צריך לעשות גם עם בני אדם (לדעתי)
<Rodensky> kosherpup, זה לא דמיון, זה מציאות
<Rodensky> זה מה שקורה כשעושים טעות בהרדמה
<Rodensky> ולא מזריקים את כל החומרים כנדרש
<Rodensky> הרדמה לא מורכבת רק מחומר הרדמה אחד
<nicoco> אולי כדאי שפשוט נמציא מכשיר שמתחבר למוח ומתרגם ממנו נתונים לתוך מחשב וככה נוכל לדעת מה האנשים האלה חושבים?
<Rodensky> היא מורכבת מחומר היפנוטי, ממשכך כאבים, ממרגיע שרירים
<nicoco> זה יהיה יותר נוח
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: זה כבר קיים
<Ddorda> ‏בערך :P
<nicoco> אז למה לא מתשמשים בזה?
<Rodensky> דור זה לא קיים, אי אפשר עדין לדעת מה אדם חושב
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: לא בדיוק אבל בערך.. יש את מה שמו...
<nicoco> Rodensky - אם את רוצה אין זו אגדה
<Rodensky> יש EEG
<Rodensky> אבל עדין
<Ddorda> ‏ברח לי השם שלו פשוט -.-
<Rodensky> זה לא קרוב לקריאות מחשבות
<Rodensky> זה נותן לנו המון מידע על הפעילות החשמלית שבמוח
<Rodensky> אבל לא מחשבות :)
<nicoco> המורה שלי לביולוגיה עשה ספר שלם על חלומות ועל יכולות פסי
<nicoco> ספר מרתק
<Ddorda> ‏נו.. האיש על הכיסא גלגלים הזה
<kosherpup> ניקוקו הופקינס בקושי מתפקד אבל לא כבול בתוך עצמו תודות ליכולת מזערית להניע את אצבעותיו + מכשיר שמוקלטים בו כל שפת אנגלית
<nicoco> יכולות פסי - קריאת מחשבות, ידוענים, וכו'
<nicoco> והופקינס הוא גאון רציני
<serfus> ראיתי סרטון טד של איזה מכשיר כזה, משהו מדהים
<nicoco> אבל מה אתה רוצה
<serfus> TED
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, ידוענים זה סלבריטיז. אני מניחה שאתה מתכוון לידעונים
<nicoco> כן, זה
<nicoco> מדיומים בלעז
<kosherpup> ידעונים זה אנשים שיכולים לקרוא מחשבות?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> זה "מדיומים"
<kosherpup> אה המדע לא מאמין בזה
<nicoco> יודעי-כל
<Rodensky> זה חרטא בקיצור
<nicoco> מסתבר שזה לא באמת חרטא
<Rodensky> בטח שזה חרטא
<nicoco> לפי המורה לביולוגיה שלי
<Rodensky> כל ה"מחקרים" האלה שהראו שלכאורה יש אנשים עם היכולות האלה
<Rodensky> כל אחד ואחד מה"מחקרים" האלה
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא שהמדע לא מאמין בזה
<Rodensky> וה"ניסויים" האלה
<nicoco> שאגב עשה דוקטורט על המוח
<Ddorda> ‏זה שעוד לא קם המדיום שהעיז לנסות להוכיח את זה מדעית
<nicoco> הממ
<Ddorda> ‏כי הם יודעים בעצמם שזה הכל חרטבונה
<kosherpup> נכון
<Rodensky> כל ה"ניסויים" וה"מחקרים" שמאששים את עניין קריאת המחשבות והמדיומים וכל זה, נתגלו כזיופים חסרי ערך
<Ddorda> ‏תראה את סדרת היוטוב "למה אנשים צוחקים על היהודים", למרות השם המתנשא זו סדרה מאוד עניינית
<Rodensky> הם נתגלו כעבודות כתובות מומצאות מהאצבע שנועדו בסך הכל לקדם מכירות של בעלי אינטרס בעניין
<kosherpup> יש אנשים עם כוחות כמעט על טבעיים שהוכיחו את עצמם מול מדענים המדע מחשיב אותם לאוטיסטים מסוג סוואנט
<nicoco> Ddorda - זה לא "מדוע אנשים צוחקים על הדתיים"?
<Rodensky> נכון להיום א-ף אדם בעל יכולות כאלה לא העמיד את יכולותיו למבחן מדעי אמיתי ע"פ הכללים המקובלים
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: מה...? איפה ומתי? לא נראה לי
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: אני רוצה לראות כתבה בוויקיפדיה על זה
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Rodensky> אני יודעת על מה kosherpup מדבר
<kosherpup> כן יש קודם כל את המפורסם שגילמו אותו בסרט שקוראים לזה איש הגשם
<Rodensky> זה קיים
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> כן
<Rodensky> אנשים עם יכולות שכליות יוצאות דופן
<kosherpup> ויש עוד אחד דניאל טמאט
<nicoco> להרבה אוטיסטים יש כשרונות יוצאי דופן
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא שהם על טבעיים
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> זה ממש לא כשרונות לא טבעיים
<Rodensky> יש לנו אותן יכולות כמו שלהם, רק שאצלם האיזורים האלה במוח עובדים "שעות נוספות"
<kosherpup> דניאל טאמט יכול לחשב 20,000 ספרות של חישוב חשבוני בלי להפסיק
<Rodensky> החלקים האלה שלהם במוח מפותחים יותר
<nicoco> זה שהם מסוגלים לחשב בהעפת מבט כמה קיסמים יש בקופסא לא אומר שהם על טבעיים
<serfus> זה לא נורמאלי, כן טבעי
<kosherpup> זה טבעי
<Rodensky> הרבה מהחישובים האלה נעשים גם אצלנו במוח, רק שהם מסוגלים להביא אותם להכרה, לתודעה שלהם
<kosherpup> כן
<Rodensky> וכמובן, יש להם איזורים מסויימים מפותחים יותר
<Rodensky> בכל אופן - לא מדובר ביכולות על טבעיות, אין בזה שום דבר מיסטי
<Rodensky> ואת היכולות שלהם, בניגוד לאלה של מדיומים, ניתן להוכיח מדעית ע"פ כללים מקובלים
<kosherpup> מאמינים שהרבה מהסוואנטים נעשו ככה בגלל התקפות אפילפסיה + מצב רקע של אוטיזם כל שהו במרה כל שהיא
<kosherpup> ברמה*
<Rodensky> לא ידוע אם זה בגלל אפילפסיה
<kosherpup> כן זה הערכה
<Rodensky> ידוע שיש קשר כלשהו לאפילפסיה
<Rodensky> יש קורלציה של מקרים מסויימים עם אפילפסיה, לא של כל מקרים, ובכל מקרה עדין לא יודעים אם יש קשר סיבתי או לא
<Ddorda> ‏אפילפסיה? איך זה קשור לאפילפסיה?
<kosherpup> יש הרבה סירטונים ביוטוב בענין
<Rodensky> Ddorda, תקרא באינטרנט חומר רקע על אפילפסיה
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<Rodensky> אפילפסיה זו הפרעה חשמלית
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כמו שאומרים: ‎!g oogle it
<Rodensky> תקרא עליה קצת, תבין איך יכול להיות קשר
<kosherpup> דדורא מאמינים שהאפילפסיה מחבל להם בחיבורים במוח ומחבר שני איזורים שאצל אדם רגיל לא היו מחוברים וזה יוצר מוטציה בעל יכולת קיצוניות
<Rodensky> לא בדיוק ככה
<nicoco> לא מוטציה
<nicoco> ההגדרה של מוטציה קצת שונה
<kosherpup> אוקי
<Rodensky> זה גם לא בדיוק שזה מחבל בחיבורים ומחבר אחרים
<Rodensky> זה שינויים בהולכה החשמלית
<kosherpup> כן היינו הך
<Rodensky> נכון להיום לא יודעים למה זה קורה ואם אפילפסיה זה משהו שקורה במקביל לאותה גאונות ספציפית בגלל סיבה כלשהי, או שיש קשר ישיר של סיבה ותוצאה בין אפילפסיה לבין זה
<nicoco> ממש לא היינו הך
<Rodensky> ואגב, זה ממש לא היינו הך
<Ddorda> ‎http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_X
<Ddorda> ‏זה מוטציות אמיתיות
<kosherpup> המדענים היום מאמינים שהם לא מבינים מה זה אוטיזם
<Ddorda> ‎או המקור: http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%90%D7%A7%D7%A1-%D7%9E%D7%9F
<nicoco> XDD
<nicoco> לול דור
<kosherpup> חחחח
<nicoco> זה רק מראה איך כותבי קומיקסים לוקחים שביבי מידע שגויים ומעוותים אותם עד לקצה
<Ddorda> ‏רגע, מה?!
<Ddorda> ‏מגנטו היה יהודי?!
<kosherpup> fi
<kosherpup> כן
<Ddorda> ‎wtf?!
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הוא הרשע!
<Ddorda> ‏רגע, איך יודעים את זה? מישהו בדק?
<kosherpup> חחח מה חשבתי שהיודי בסרט יהיה הטוב?
<kosherpup> תחילת הסרט הראשון אני חושב
<Ddorda> ‏נו, אבל זה רק בגלל השואה, זאת לא אשמתו
<kosherpup> כן
<nicoco> Ddorda - גם גרגרמל יהודי
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> באמת?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏זה ידוע
<nicoco> לא ידעת?
<kosherpup> וואלה אוהבים אותנו
<kosherpup> לא
<Ddorda> ‏וגם המומינים ד"א
<nicoco> Ddorda - המומינים זה שטויות
<nicoco> בדקתי את זה כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> ‏לא נכון, המומינים אלה דמויות שהושפעו מהעבר של כותבת הספר שהיא ניצולת שואה
<Ddorda> ‏ואני מגה בדקתי את זה כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> ‏וגם קראתי את הספר
<nicoco> סתם הלעיזו את ה"פרק האחרון"
<Ddorda> ‏מה הקשר לפרק האחרון?
<Ddorda> ‏מי מדבר על הפרק האחרון?
<nicoco> הפרק האחרון באמת הוא שהם הולכים להשיג תרופה בשביל דודה שלהם או משהו
<nicoco> אה
<Ddorda> ‏ולגבי הפרק האחרון, בדקתי גם את זה
<Ddorda> ‏וזה סתם פרק רגיל
<nicoco> חשבתי שאתה מדבר על הפרק האחרון
<Ddorda> ‏לא, לא ממש
<nicoco> וכן, זה סתם פרק רגיל
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: אני קראתי כ"כ הרבה שטויות על זה שהייתי חייב לברר
<nicoco> תכלס
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, שאלתיאל קוואק זו גם סדרה שקשורה בשואה
<nicoco> הייתה את השמועה שבפרק האחרון סנופקין מתעורר במחנה ריכוז
<Ddorda> ‏אבל לעומת מה שחושבים היא פרו ישראלית
<kosherpup> הליצן בסימסנס קראסטי יהודי
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: או בבית יתומים, או בבית משוגעים
<nicoco> כן, שאלתיאל קוואק גם קשורה ליהודים
<nicoco> Ddorda - נכון, או באחד מאלה
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: לא סתם קשור ליהודים, זה סרט שיצא בשנות השמונים בשיתוף פעולה בין יזמות גרמנית לישראלית
<nicoco> וואלה
<Ddorda> ‏ויש בו המון טזות לתקופת השואה והמון מוסר השכל
<nicoco> שאלתיאל קוואק?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<nicoco> זה סרט?
<Ddorda> ‏לא סרט, סליחה
<Ddorda> ‏סדרה
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> יותר הגיוני
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏טעות פטאלית :x
<kosherpup> חח
<nicoco> ונילס הולגרסון לא קשור לכלום תודה לאל
<nicoco> או שהוא קשור ופספסתי את ז
<nicoco> ה
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: למה לא?
<Ddorda> ‏זה סיפור עם הולנדי (אם אני זוכר נכון?)
<Ddorda> ‏שבדי, לא הולנדי
<Rodensky> נו בטח, הרי רק שבדים יכתבו סיפור כל-כך גיי על פאקינג אווז
<Rodensky> זכויות בעלי חיים וכאלה
<Ddorda> ‎holly..
<Ddorda> ‏"כיום השבדים כל כך גאים בספר זה, עד שדמותו של נילס הקטן והאווזים מתנוססת על שטר הכסף השבדי בערך 20 קרונות."
<Ddorda> ‎sick people
<kosherpup> בייי
<Rodensky> אמרתי לך
<Rodensky> גיי.
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: http://sheilta.tumblr.com/post/925862820/nils-holgerssons
<Rodensky> גיי גיי גיי!!
<Rodensky> אבל מה, שטרות יפים! :)
<Rodensky> אנשים, היה נחמד, זזתי
<Rodensky> המשך ערב נפלא :)
<nicoco> ביי
<avi1333> מישהו מבין למה יש לי בעיה בזריעה ביוטונט?
<avi1333> אני כן מצליח להעלות אבל שאניצריך לזרוע מחדש המצב על הפנים:S
<nicoco> ניסית לשחק עם ההגדרות \ קליינט אחר?
<nicoco> http://sheilta.tumblr.com/post/874077508/can-opener
<Hoborg> Title: מועדון העובדה הלא-חשובה
<nicoco> לול
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: ניסית עם azurus או איך שלא קוראים לזה?
<nicoco> אני משתמש ב
<nicoco> deluge
<nicoco> ומאוד נהנה ממנה
<New0> דור?
<New0> יש לי איזה רעיון מסויים
<Ddorda> ‎New0: scr
<Ddorda> ‏דבר
<nicoco> http://sheilta.tumblr.com/post/835246331/sharks-eating
<Hoborg> Title: מועדון העובדה הלא-חשובה
<nicoco> לול
<New0> היום שמשתמשים חדשים נכנסים ושואלים שאלות, כמובן לא כולם יודעים מחשבים. אני "שמבין" במרכאות כפולות לקח לי כמה ימים טובים עד שהצלחתי משהו עם אובונטו
<New0> אז לדעתי אולי חוץ ממדריכים נבנה גם סקריפטים שהם בעצם אחראים להתקנת/שידרוג המערכת בשיטה הפשוטה! מה דעתך?
<New0> sudo apt-get install php לדוגמא:
<New0> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‏בשיטה הפוכה?
<New0> Ddorda כמובן עוד דבר. גם לבנות כמין בסיס נתונים כזה על מה יותר אנשים צריכים יותר לפי סטטיסטיקה ואז לתת לאותו מדריך הסבר ואפילו סקריפט התקנה
<New0> מה הכוונה בשיטה הפוכה Ddorda ?
<New0> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא מבין מה אתה אומר
<New0> נכון משתמש מסויים צריך להתקין תוכנות?
<New0> קודקים נגנים ואם זה מפתח אז גם כלים מסויימים?
<New0> Ddorda אז אפשר חוץ ממדריך, גם להכין סקריפט התקנה לא?
<Ddorda> ‏מישהו כבר עשה את זה
<Ddorda> ‎זה נקרא easinstall
<Ddorda> ‏ישראלי
<Ddorda> ‏לא אהבתי את זה אפעם
<New0> אה אוקי לא ידעתי
<Ddorda> ‏כי משתמש מתחיל לא אוהב סקריפטים
<New0> למה לא אהבת?
<Ddorda> ‎^
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> והיא אפשר להכין משהו עם ממשק יפה יותר?
<New0> *ואי-אפשר?
<Ddorda> ‏אפשר, אבל חבל על הזמן, מרכז התכנות עושה את זה מעולה
<Ddorda> ‎ויש גם את ubuntu tweak
<Ddorda> ‏אם אתה רוצה אתה יכול לקחת על עצמך את זה כמיזם ראשון
<Ddorda> ‏בטח אנשים יאהבו את זה
<Ddorda> ‏במיוחד אם תעשה את זה לא רק תואם אובונטו
<kosherpup> אהלן
<Ddorda> ‏זזתי לאכול
<kosherpup> בתאבון
<kosherpup> וואו לא יודע איך אני אגיע לרמת גן מחר
<kosherpup> אני כל כך עייף
<kosherpup> מה<שינויי מזג אויר
<New0> כושר?
<New0> kosherpup ?
<New0> kosherpup שתראה את ההודעה הזאת תגיד לי
<New0> אבל תרשום את הניק שלי לפני ככה שאני יראה את ההודעה שלך בבלון שלי באובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏חזרתי
<avi1333> Ddorda ניסתי אזורוס לא  ממש אהבתי
<nicoco> avi1333 - יש המון קליינטים
<nicoco> אתה יכול לנסות :)
<nicoco> אישית אני ממליץ על
<avi1333> אני צריך קליינט טוב לזריעה זאות אומרת שיודע לתפקד טוב ביצירת טורנטים חדשים
<nicoco> deluge
<avi1333> אבל אני צריך משהו לסביבת ווינדוס כי המחשב הנייח שלי שמשתף הוא מחשב ווינדוס:S
<nicoco> לא ניסיתי ליצור איתו טורנטים, אבל הוא זורע מעולה
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> אז יוטורנט
<nicoco> uTorrent
<nicoco> לווינדוס זה הכי נוח
<avi1333> כן אני משתמש איתו כבר המון זמן אבל הואעושה לי בעיות בזריעה
<avi1333> ז"א אנשים לא מצליחם לתהחבר אליי
<avi1333> אבל יכול להיות שזה בעיות שקשורות לניתוב...
<nicoco> אז בדוק את ההגדרות
<nicoco> יכול להיות שסגרת בטעות פורטים
<avi1333> כן אני מנסה כל מיני דברים אבל לבנתיים לא הצלחתי לפתור את זה
<avi1333> הפורטים הרלוונטים ליוטורנט פתוחים...
<avi1333> Deluge גם לווינדוס:)
<avi1333> אני ינסה אותה
<avi1333> BRB
<New0> אבי?
<New0> avi1333 ?
<avi1333__> ?
<avi1333_> NickServ identify 000qx44b
<New0> אתה עכשיו עם יוטורנט?
<avi1333_> בנייח כן
<avi1333_> אבל עכשיו אבא שלי על הנייח אז אני שוב על הנייד
<New0>   /msg nickserv identify <password>
<avi1333_> כן עשיתי:)
<avi1333_> בטעות שחכתי את הלוכסן אז זה שלח לערוץ:S
<New0> אבי, אתה יודע שאפשר להיכנס 2 משתמשים על אותו מחשב עם שולחן עבודה מרוחק
<New0> אז הייתי ממליץ לך להחליף סיסמא
<New0> :P
<avi1333_> חחחח
<avi1333_> ד"א אני היום ב"ה יישב על הלינוקס בכונן החיצוני אבל רק לקראות 10 ככה שהמחשב יהיה פנוי
<New0> Ddorda אובונטו טוויק זה תחליף מסויים למרכז ההורדות?
<New0> אבי, שיהיה לך בהצלחה
<avi1333_> תודה רבה:)
<avi1333_> ד"א יש מצב יושבים היום גם על הBT?
<New0> אגב אני כבר אחרי כמה התקנות נראה לי שהבנתי כבר את הפוטייינטה שלו
<New0> היום לא ממש לא
<avi1333_> אה סבבה...טוב לא נורא לא דחוף
<New0> אני לא ישנתי כל הלילה ומחר אני הולך ללקוחת לסדר לה את הרשת במשרד שלה
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<New0> בשעה 8 בבוקר היא רוצה כבר שאני יהיה על הרגליים
<avi1333_> :S
<New0> פאק כבר 8 עכשיו
<New0> טוב אני מקווה שיספיק לי איזה 11 שעות שינה
<avi1333_> שן מוקדם היום אחי....
<New0> כן ברור
<New0> אני כבר מדבר פה באיטיות ושומע רוק
<New0> אני עושה דברים לאט יותר
<avi1333_> חחח עכשיו ראיתי ששלחת לי הודעה במסן אתמול בסביבות 2
<New0> אני זוכר שבהתחלה שהתקנה את אובונטו הייתי מה זה ערני אבל עכשיו וווואוו  אני איבדתי את תחושת הזמן
<New0> כן מה?
<avi1333_> חחחח האמת גם אני כבר אבדתי לגמרי את תחושת הזמן
<avi1333_> ד"א גם אני שומע רוק וגם מטאל:D
<New0> ווואאווו אפילו שכחתי עכשיו להפעיל את המסנ שלי
<New0> מטאל זה ממש צרחות נכון?
<avi1333_> אני לא שומע את האלה שממש צרחות
<New0> אגב נראה לי לינקין פארק יבואו להופיע בארץ
<avi1333_> אני שומע להקה בשם אורפנלנד אחלה להקה
<New0> אני שומע עכשיו KORN
<avi1333_> להקת מטאל ישראלית...
<avi1333_> גם אחלה להקה:)
<New0> יאק ישראלי
<New0> אני לא סובל ישראלי למרות שיש להם גם זמרים טובים כמו שלמה ארצי אני חושב
<avi1333_> חחח זה להקה ישראלית שמצליחה בעולם הרבה יותר מאשר בארץ
<avi1333_> זה לא בעברית אלתדאג:D
<New0> וואאלה
<avi1333_> טוב אני זז לאכול עוד מעט בא
<avi1333_> brb
<New0> מה השם? באנגלית? או שזה בעברית?
<New0> אוקי בתיאבון אחי
<avi1333_> ORPHENLAND
<avi1333_> משהו כזה
<avi1333_> http://www.google.co.il/search?q=ORPHANED+LAND&hl=iw&sa=X&source=univ&tbs=vid:1&tbo=u&ei=1zz1TKfNMcvEswax2sS4BA&oi=video_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CC4QqwQwAw
<avi1333_> brb
<New0> תודה
<New0> ווואואו זה מוזר. הרגע שמרתי לינק מהאינטרנט אבל זה מאוד שונה מווינדוס
<New0> גם מה שכתוב בתוך הקובץ של הלינק מאוד שונה מעניין
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אפשר לומר שבין היתר
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא תחליף ישיר
<New0> אה אוקי, אבל לא הבנתי מה אמרת בקשר לזה שאולי אני גם יכול להוסיף לזה?
<nicoco> השם המלא של פיקאסו היה:
<nicoco> פבלו דייגו חוסה פרנסיסקו דה פאולה חואן נפומוסנו מריה דה לוס רמדיוס סיפריאנו דה לה סנטיסימה טרינידאד מרטיר פטריסיו רואיס אי פיקאסו
<nicoco> העובדות הלא חשובות האלה זה אתר אליפות
<nicoco> XD
<New0> נחמד
<New0> ניקוקו אני רואה שאתה חולה על גרפיקה
<New0> יפה לך :D
<Ddorda> ‏זה נקרא ubuntu tweak תחפש בגוגל
<nicoco> New0 מה זה קשור?
<New0> אני גם מצאתי את האתר שלהם
<nicoco> הא?
<nicoco> מה זה קשור לגרפיקה?
<New0> אני רואה שיש לך הבנה בגרפיקה ווידאו וגם מתעניין באנשים כאלו
<New0> פשוט זרקתי מחמאה :D
<nicoco> הממ
<New0> אתה יודע גרפיקה נכון?
<nicoco> בדרך כלל מחמאות יותר חביבות כשהן באות בהקשר נכון
<nicoco> ולא סתם בלי קשר לעולם
<nicoco> אבל סבבה
<New0> Ddorda אני כבר הייתי באתר שלהם אבל אני לא מבין בדיוק למה התכוונת בזה שאולי גם אני יכול להוסיף לזה?
<New0> ניקוקו אני פשוט יצאתי מנקודת הנחה שאתה מקושר לעולם הזה
<New0> אבל אם לא אז לא משנה
<New0> :P אני יודע ?
<New0> זה מוזר אני מנסה להתקין את גוגל כרוס דרך הטרמינל אבל זה לא מוצא לי אותו
<nicoco> הוא לא אמור
<nicoco> תתקין גוגל כרום דרך האתר של גוגל
<New0> אה אה אוקי עכשיו גם אני שם לב שצריך להתקין כרומיום
<New0> זה כרום?
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> זה כרומיום
<nicoco> דברים שונים
<nicoco> די דומים למעשה
<New0> רגע מה ההבדל בכלל? בקצרה ?
<nicoco> אני לא רואה הרבה הבדל
<New0> אוקי
<nicoco> כרום זה של גוגל
<nicoco> וכרומיום זה קוד פתוח
<nicoco> אני לא בטוח אם גם של גוגל
<nicoco> היפופוטומונסטרוססקוויפדליופוביה הוא הפחד ממלים ארוכות
<nicoco> לול
<New0> חח אוקי
<New0> תגיד שאני עושה WGET לאן זה נשר לי?
<New0> *נשמר לי
<New0> וואוו אני חושב אני עף למיטה !!
<nicoco> דונו
<New0> אוקי תודה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: למקום שבו עשית אותו
<Ddorda> ‏אם אתה בתיקייהת הבית wget ישמור לך לתיקיית הבית
<New0> אה אוקי הבנתי תודה
<Ddorda> ‏וכרומיום זה גם של גוגל
<New0> ווואלה איזה מגניג, איך גוגל כבר יודעים איזה מערכת הפעלה יש לי וגם שיש לי 64 ביט
<New0> אני פשוט הייתי צריך לעשות הבא הבא באתר שלהם
<Ddorda> ‏New0: גוגל יודעים הכל
<Ddorda> ‏חטוב ולרע
<Ddorda> ‏לטוב*
<New0> כן אה חח
<New0> האמת שהשבח להם על המהירות שלהם
<New0> פשוט טייסנים
<New0> ניסיתי פעם לברר עם איזה שפת תיכנות הם משתמשים
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כרומיום אותו הדבר בדיוק
<Ddorda> ‏רק חופשי
<Ddorda> ‏ונמצא במאגרים
<Ddorda> ‏למה לא להשתץמש בו?
<Ddorda> ‏(לא בדיוק זהה, אבל שינויים מזעריים מאוד)
<New0> מצאתי שכמה שפות תיכנות אבל אפילו לא PHP
<New0> או שאני יכול להתקין את שניהים
<avi1333_> אתה יוכל את שתיהם זה מה שאני עשיתי:)
<New0> יאפ
<avi1333_> ד"א אצלי לפחות הכרום הרגיל לוקח פחות כוח עיבוד
<avi1333_> New0 יש לך להקות רוק טובות להמליץ עליהם?
<avi1333_> כל מה שייש לי כבר חרשתי חייב חידוש:S
<nicoco> avi1333_ - מה אתה אוהב?
<avi1333_> להקות כמו אורפנלנד או eluvutite
<avi1333_> או הארד רוק למיניהים
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> אוהב פסיכו ופרוג?
<avi1333_> כמו starbreaker למשל
<avi1333_> יש פסיכו רוק?חשבתי פסיכו זה בטראנס
<nicoco> מצאתי כמה מציאות לא רעות לאחרונה
<nicoco> ובטח שיש רוק פסיכודלי
<avi1333_> אני ישמח אחי כבר יבש אצלי....
<nicoco> Gong אהבתי מאוד
<avi1333_> הרוק שלי חרוש,מבחינת דאנסים וטראנס אני מחדש כל הזמן אבל הרוק שלי כבר אין מה לשמוע
<avi1333_> שניה נחפש:D
<nicoco> זה הסולן של סופט משין אם אני לא טועה
<nicoco> Soft Machine
<New0> טוב חברה אני חייב לישון לילה טוב
<nicoco> יש את ג'נסיס, שהם די מפורסמים
<nicoco> ופיטר גבריאל אחר כך עשה כמה דברים מעולים בעצמו
<nicoco> אני מציע לך לחפש
<avi1333_> יש שיר מסויים שאתה ממליץ עליו...
<nicoco> אני שומע בעיקר אלבומים
<nicoco> שירים...
<avi1333_> אני גם.אני פשוט רוצה שיר שדרכו אני יוכל להבין את הסנגון של הלהקה
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> לג'נסיס הייתי הולך על Selling England
<avi1333_> סבבה אני יאזין :)
<nicoco> Selling England by the pound
<nicoco> אחד האלבומים האהובים עלי
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> פיטר גבריאל יצא מג'נסיס, אז אפשר להבין פחות או יותר את הסגנון שלו
<avi1333_> נשמע נחמד לבנתיים:)
<nicoco> יש את גונג
<nicoco> GONG
<nicoco> שזה הסולן של סופט משין אם אני זוכר נכון
<nicoco> אתה מזהה קצת דברים ממה שאני זורק כאן?
<avi1333_> לבנתיים לא אני לא מכיר את הלהקות האלה
<nicoco> וואלה
<avi1333_> אבל סלינג אנלנד לבנתיים שיר נחמד:)
<nicoco> :)
<avi1333_> טוב אני יוריד את האלבום:D
<avi1333_> תודה רבה אחי עכשיו יהיה ליע וד מה לשמוע:)
<nicoco> אוריד*
<nicoco> וסבבה
<nicoco> מתי שתרצה
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> שים לב שג'נסיס מחליפה סולן בשלב מסויים, ומאז היא איבדה את הכבוד שלה מבחינתי
<avi1333_> אתה מכיר איזה להקה בסנגון הזה:
<avi1333_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb8WGig0MLU
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - ELUVEITIE - Thousandfold
<avi1333_> ז"א פולק מטאל
<nicoco> מטאל אני לא כל כך שומע
<nicoco> בעיקר רוק
<nicoco> לכל סוגיו וענפיו
<avi1333_> אה סבבה אחי:D
<avi1333_> תודה:)
<Ddorda> ‏liel: כאן?
<Ddorda> ‎Metal > Rock
<nicoco> nicoco > Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‎Metal = Rock+1
<nicoco> nicoco = Ddorda^2
<Ddorda> ‎nicoco > will get banned of here and Ddorda will pwn
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<nicoco> ;_;
<Ddorda> ‎nicoco > joke
<Ddorda> ‎i don't need to ban you to pwn
<liel> Ddorda: אני כאן
<Ddorda> ‏liel: שמע איזה אדיר
<Ddorda> ‏היה לי סטרינג ממש קשה
<nicoco> Ddorda - http://www.geardiary.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/owl-orly.jpg
<Ddorda> ‎"What time zone do you live in?"
<Ddorda> ‏איך היית מתרגם את זה?
<nicoco> איזור זמן
<liel> באיזה אזור זמן אתם חיים?
<nicoco> זה כבר תורגם בעבר
<nicoco> לממשקים שונים
<nicoco> בתור איזור זמן
<Ddorda> ‏liel: אבל זה בפרופיל האישי אז שימוש ברבים לא מתאים
<nicoco> מילולי מדי לטעמי, אבל זה מה יש
<Ddorda> ‏ישבתי ושברתי את הראש אי לתרגם את זה כמו שצריך
<nicoco> איזורי זמן?
<Ddorda> ‏בסוף חשבתי על "מהו אזור הזמן שלך?"
<Ddorda> ‏אני מה זה מרוצה מזה
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> אז לזה התכוונת
<Ddorda> ‎fi
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<nicoco> כן, נשמע כמו אופציה מנצחת
<Ddorda> ‏אני ממש מרוצה ממנה
<Ddorda> ‏אני מרגיש כמו אחרי תרגיל מתמטיקה קשה במיוחד
<liel> Ddorda: אפשר לא לעשות לי היילייט בבקשה? אני כרגע עסוק בסיום העבודה על מערכת ה־factoids של הובורג
<avi1333_> לדעתי גם תרגום מצויין
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה ליאל
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: תודה
<avi1333_> :)
<Ddorda> ‎אגב, יש לכם מושג מה זה "Daylight Savings Time"?
<Ddorda> ‏זה שעון קיץ?
<avi1333_> שאלה טובה...
<nicoco> !g Daylight Savings Time
<Hoborg> "Daylight saving time - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daylight_saving_time | "Daylight Saving Time - Why, When, Where? - Cloud view" - http://www.webexhibits.org/daylightsaving/nodes.html
<nicoco> שעון קיץ indeed
<Ddorda> ‏כן, מסתבר :)
<avi1333_> תגיד יש אפשרות שמתי שעושים לי highlight אז זה יופיע לי באובנטו למעלה בצד איפה שלמשל מופיע לי השם של מתי שעובר שיר?
<avi1333_> ז"א זה יראה לי מה כתבו לי...
<avi1333_> ליתר דיוק בגנום בצד....
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: כן
<avi1333_> וואלה?!איך אני עושה את זה?:O
<avi1333_> יש לי xchat
<Ddorda> ‎אתה מדבר על ה־Notification balloons?
<avi1333_> כן
<Ddorda> ‏זה אפילו פשוט ממה שחשבת
<Ddorda> ‏זה נמצא בהגדרות של Xchat
<Ddorda> ‎Settings > Preferences
<avi1333_> וואלה?חשבתי זה כבר משהו מסובך,תודה רבה אחי:)שניה נחפש את זה בהגדרות
<avi1333_> מצאתי)
<Ddorda> ‏תהנה
<avi1333_> :)
<avi1333_> תעשה לי רגע highlight
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: hey
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: hey
<avi1333_> לא עבד:S
<avi1333_> זה הציג רק את הזה של הcario dock
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר, לי בזמנו זה עבד
<Ddorda> ‏רגע, מה עשית בדיוק? מה סימנת?
<avi1333_> show try baloon on
<avi1333_> סימנתי את זה בהיטליט ובהודעות פרטיות
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה, אם אני זוכר נכון צריך גם להתקין איזו חבילה.. שנייה אני אחפש
<Ddorda> ‏או שצריך להפעיל מחדש את Xchat
<Ddorda> ‏תנסה רגע
<avi1333_> אה כן יש איזה חבילה לגנום אני חושב
<avi1333_> שניה נבדוק
<avi1333_> סבבה
<avi1333_> brb
<avi1333_> עשיתי הפעלה מחדש
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אגב, כדי שזה יציג אתה חייב שהצ'אט לא יהיה בפוקוס
<Ddorda> ‏תגיד לי מתי לשלוח לך הארות
<avi1333_> שהוא יהיה ממוזער?כן הוא הייה ממוזער זה לא עבד
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: לא חייב להיות ממוזער, מספיק שתהיה בחלון אחר
<avi1333_> יש כאן במרכז התוכנות xchat לגנום...
<Ddorda> ‏זה משהו אחר
<Ddorda> ‏אני אישית לא אוהב, אתה מוזמן לנסות
<avi1333_> אה סבבה,נסה רגע לשלוח לי שוב...
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: הארה!
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: תתאורר!
<avi1333_> טוב לא משנה הוא מצג לי את זה בקריו גם טובD:
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר..
<Ddorda> ‏נו טוב
<avi1333_> חחח כן זה לא עד כדי כך חשוב אבל אולי בהזדמנות אני ינסה לסדר את זה בשביל הכיף
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: מקסימום תמיד אפשר לכתוב לזה איזה סקריפט
<avi1333_> כן לא נשמע משהו מסובך יותר מידיי
<avi1333_> ד"א הסרקיפט של העברית עבדת עליו מוכן?
<avi1333_> ז"א זה עובד טוב עברית עם אנגלית?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אתה לא שם לב...?
<avi1333_> אה צודק זה באמת טוב:)
<Ddorda> ‏חחח
<Ddorda> ‏יש לי באג קטנטן אבל אני אסדר אותו מתישהו כשיהיה לי כוח
<Ddorda> ‏באמת פיצי
<avi1333_> אז מאיפה אני יכול להוריד אותו?
<avi1333_> איזה באג?
<Ddorda> ‏מהבלוג שלי
<Ddorda> ‏כשאתה כותב רווח בהתחלה זה מעלה שגיאה
<avi1333_> אה סבבה מצויין:) אני יוריד
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה שולח את ההודעה
<Ddorda> ‏אז אין בעיה
<avi1333_> אה לא נורא
<Ddorda> !g ddorda
<Hoborg> "לינוקס ושאר ירקות" - http://ddorda.useopensource.net/ | "לינוקס ושאר ירקות » RTL in Xchat" - http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/1582
<avi1333_> כן אני מכיר את הבלוג יש לי אותו במועדפים:D
<Ddorda> ‏תסתכל מה הפוסט שיצא בתוצאה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: ^
<avi1333_> אה בדיוק יצא האחד הנכון חחחח
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: כן
<Ddorda> ‏מדליק לאללה
<avi1333_> חחחח באמת חזק:D
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: תנסה להאיר אותי רגע...
<avi1333_> Ddodrda הארה
<Ddorda> ‏לא כתבת את הכינוי שלי נכון
<avi1333_> Ddorda הארה
<avi1333_> Ddorda בקיה...
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<avi1333_> Ddorda *בדיקה
<avi1333_> עובד טוב?
<Ddorda> ‏לא בדיוק
<Ddorda> ‏אה..! כן
<Ddorda> ‏עובד ועוד מעולה
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Ddorda> ‏אולי אתה צריך את osd_cat מותקן?
<avi1333_> יש מצב מה זה התוסף הזה?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: תוכנה שדרכה אתה יכול ליצור בועות כאלה משלך
<Ddorda> ‏עם איזה תוכן שאתה רוצה
<avi1333_> בעיקרון שירים ונגיד הודעות באמפטי הוא מראה לי בבלון
<Ddorda> ‏תנסה להתקין אותה ואז להפעיל את xchat מחדש
<avi1333_> סבבה אני ינסה
<Ddorda> ‎sudo apt-get install osd_cat
<avi1333_> סבבה תודה:)
<avi1333_> E: לא מצליח לאתר את החבילה osd_cat
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר
<Ddorda> ‏תנסה להריץ osd_cat
<Ddorda> ‏במסוף
<Ddorda> ‏הוא ימליץ לך על החבילה
<avi1333_> אה סבבה כן הוא המליץ לי:)
<avi1333_> sudo apt-get install xosd-bin
<avi1333_> לא ידעתי שהדבר הזה אפשרי:)
<avi1333_> Ddorda עכשיו לצאת להכנס מהצ'אט?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: ping
<avi1333_> שלח שוב רגע
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: הארה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: הארה
<avi1333_> עדיין לא:S
<Ddorda> ‏הממ.. מעניין אז למה לי זה כן
<avi1333_> טוב לא נורא אחי...
<liel> Ddorda: יש כבר פקודה להוספת factoids
<Ddorda> ‏liel: יפה
<avi1333_> אולי ביגלל שייש לי את הקריו?
<Ddorda> ‏לא נראה לי
<avi1333_> מוזר...,אולי אניצריך להוסי, משהו בosd?
<Ddorda> ‎http://wan.pengganas.net/entry/xchat-tcl-plugin-nick-notification-system/
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא זה, אבל זה בטח יעבוד לך
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא לפי הארה אלא אם אומרים את הכינוי שלך
<Ddorda> ‏רק הכינוי
<avi1333_> אה גם טובD:
<avi1333_> אבל זה מראה לי גם מה כתבו יחד עם הכינוי שלי?
<avi1333_> Ddorda ?את הקוד הזה אני מוסיף לסקריפט בתוכנה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: כן
<avi1333_> אה סבבה,איפה זה פה?אני יודע איפה זה במירק אבל באסצ'אט אני לא מוצא...
<Ddorda> ‏אם אתה רוצה להשתמש בו באופן קבוע אתה שם אותו בתיקייה של xchat
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏ואם אתה רוצה רק לנסות: Window > plugins
<avi1333_> באיזה קובץ בתיקייה של xchat לשים?
<Ddorda> ‏בקובץ של הסקריפט שלך
<Ddorda> ‏אתה לא מעתיק לתוך קובץ
<Ddorda> ‏אלא שם קובץ שלם
<Ddorda> ‏זה שומר על סדר בין היתר
<avi1333_> ליצור קובץ חדש עם הסקריפט ולטעון אותו לתוכנה?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<avi1333_> סבבה
<avi1333_>  Unknown file type /home/avi1333/.xchat2/xchat s. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin?
<avi1333_> Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: איך קראת לקובץ?
<avi1333_> xchat_s
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: תקרא לו משהו שקשור
<Ddorda> ‎notify.py
<avi1333_> סבבה
<avi1333_> טוב הוא אומר שייש איזה שגיאה בקוד...:S
<Ddorda> ‏הסיומת זה בגלל שזה בפייתון
<avi1333_>    File "/home/avi1333/.xchat2/nofity.py", line 2
<avi1333_>      on PRIVMSG mynick {
<avi1333_>               ^
<avi1333_>  SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<avi1333_>  Error loading module /home/avi1333/.xchat2/nofity.py
<Ddorda> !pb avi1333_
<nicoco> אסור לדבר מהר מדי
<nicoco> ;p
<Ddorda> !pb
<Ddorda> !pastebin
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://bit.ly/duZEAg
<nicoco> Hoborg, are you broken?
<Ddorda> ‎למה broken?
<avi1333_> אה סבבה הבנתי צריך להשתמש בפאטסיבן...
<avi1333_> זהו אני לא מבין למה...:S
<avi1333_> האתר עובד בכל אופן :D
<nicoco> אהא
<nicoco> אז הוא כן עובד
<nicoco> חשבתי שזאת פקודה לשחרר את אבי
<Ddorda> ‏האתר?
<nicoco> לא, הובורג
<avi1333_> הפאסטבין עובד
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<nicoco> ואז בדקת אם הוא מגיב
<nicoco> בעזרת פאסטבין
<Ddorda> ‏זה משתיק לדקה, אני לא מתאמץ בשביל זה בדר"כ
<Ddorda> ‏לא נורא, שישתקו קצת :P
<nicoco> ולבסוף קלטתי שפיבי זה בעצם פאסטבין
<avi1333_> חחחחחח:D
<avi1333_> דור אז מה אניע ושה עם הקוד הזה?הוא אומר שהוג שגוי:S
<nicoco> מה אתם מנסים לעשות?
<avi1333_> איזה סקריפט בxchat שעושה בלון כזה מתי שעושים highlight
<nicoco> מה?
<nicoco> אבל למה צריך סקריפט?
<nicoco> אפשר להגדיר את זה בדיפולט
<nicoco> Settings > Preference > Alerts
<avi1333_> הגדרתי אבל זה לא עובד לי:S
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> חשוד
<nicoco> סקרינשוט של ההגדרות?
<nicoco> (שנראה איך הגדרת
<nicoco> )
<avi1333_> שניה אנייצלם:)
<avi1333_> http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/7117/50121285.png
<nicoco> נממ
<nicoco> נסה להכניס את הניקים שלך ל Extra words to highlight
<nicoco> למרות שזה אמור לעבוד גם בלי, זה שווה נסיון
<avi1333_> אה סבבה אני ינסה תודה:)
<avi1333_> hightlisht me
<nicoco> avi1333_
<avi1333_> לא עבד:(
<nicoco> רגע
<nicoco> אתה נמצא בתוך הערוץ כשעושים לך היילייטס או שאתה בחלון אחר?
<avi1333_> אני בחלון אחר...
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> משונה
<avi1333_> בעיקרון בקריו דוק זה כותב לי משהו וגם מסובב את האייקון של האקסצ'אט אבל הנופיטי בלון לא עובד
<avi1333_> אני רוצה שאני כאילו יראה מה כותבים לי בתוך הבלון כך שאני יידע אם עש צורך להתייחס לזה או לא
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> יש מצב שזה הקריו דוק
<avi1333_> יש מצב אני ינסה לבדוק את זה
<avi1333_> טוב אני זז לראות את הפרק של the event
<avi1333_> BRB
<sultan2> גבירותיי ורבותיי: אני זקוק למספר הטלפון או לאימייל או לכל אמצעי ליצירת קשר אחר של מר. ניצן סדן
<sultan2> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3908590,00.html
<kosherpup> אם חברות האינטרנט היו יודעים לנהל את המערכות שלהם לא היו נפילות והיה בפונטיצאל הרבה יותר קוו
<kosherpup> אין מחסור במערכות הם פשוט לא יודעים לתפעל את המערכות של עצמן
<sultan2> ‏‫מספר טלפון?
<kosherpup> ת'מדבר אלי?
<sultan2> אל כולם
<sultan2> ‏‫ניצן סדן
<kosherpup> אה
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: ניסית את 144?
<sultan2> אין סיכוי
<sultan2> לא תודה
<sultan2> :)
<sultan2> מקסימום אני אשאיר את הטלפון שלי במערכת שלהם או שאני אבקר במשרדו
<sultan2> או בביתו
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<Shualdon> אני חייב לקפוץ ולהגיד שאני ממש לא אוהב את ניצן סדן
<Shualdon> ועכשיו אני אחזור ללימבו
<sultan2> Alex Jones!
<sultan2> Rush Limbaugh = @$$ ;)
<sultan2> Alex Jones = RULZ :P
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-01
<Ddorda> ‏בוקר אור חבר'ה
<New0> בוקר טוב :)
<New0> Ddorda סוף סוף ישנתי כמו שצריך :)
<Ddorda> ‏New0: הגיע הזמן
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New0> :D
<New0> וואוו זה מוזר, אני לא יכול להתקין חבילה של 32 ביט על אובונטו 64 ביט. למה?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כי זה לא עובדככה
<Ddorda> ‏עובד ככה
<Ddorda> ‏אם התקנת אובונטו 64 ביט אתה יכול להתקין רק חבילות 32 ביט (אלא אם כן תעשה איזה האק קטן)
<New0> אתה מתכוון רק חבילות של 64 ביט
<New0> Ddorda נכון?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<New0> !g http://www.unixtutorial.org/2008/03/install-32-bit-deb-packages-on-64-bit/ | Ddorda יכול להיות שמצאתי פה משהו
<New0> BRB טוב אני הלכתי שניה ביי בנתיים :)
<New0> אבי איך ייצא לך בסוף עם התוכנה כלוןזילה לגיבוי אימג'?
<Rodensky> בוקר טוב. מה נסגר עם אובונטו? בשבוע האחרון אני מקבלת כל יום איזה עשרים עדכונים שונים, רובם המכריע לא רלוונטיים עבורי בכלל.
<avi1333> Rodensky כן גם אני מקבל לאחרונה מלא עדוכנים
<avi1333> באמת לא יודע מה נסגר איתם
<Ddorda> ‏לא רלוונטים אליי?
<avi1333> יש כאן לקוחות סלקום שבאמת נתקלים בבעיות שדובר עליהם?
<avi1333> אני לקוח אורנג' אבל סתם מעניין אותי לדעת עד כמה רחב הנזק בסלקום
<avi1333> יש לי איזה בעייה בליבת המערכת...
<avi1333> *להם
<Rodensky> דור, לא רלוונטי אלי חבילות שמיועדות למפתחים
<Rodensky> חבילות שקשורות להדפסה, כשאני בכלל לא משתמשת בשום מדפסת
<Rodensky> (להדפסת מסמכים דרך מדפסות HP למשל)
<avi1333> כן גם נתקלתי בעדוכנים דומים
<avi1333> אבל אני עדיין מעדכן כי זה עדכונים קטנים שלא לוקחים הרבה זמן
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: תמחקי את מה שקשור להדפסה אם ככה ואז לא תקבלי עדכונים כאלה
<Rodensky> דור, לפי העדכונים שאני מקבלת, אני צריכה למחוק את כל המערכת
<Rodensky> זה פשוט נורא
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: חחח
<Rodensky> עזוב אותך מהדפסה - חבילות על גבי חבילות של עדכונים לדברים שלא קשורים אלי
<Rodensky> כאילו כל עדכון אפשרי שקיים - מוצע לי
<Rodensky> אני מתקינה הכל רק בשביל שהמערכת תפסיק לנדנד לי
<Rodensky> הם צריכים לשים אפשרות לבטל הופעה חוזרת של עדכונים שהמשתמש לא מעוניין להתקין
<avi1333> למשל שמתי לב שייש עדוכנים לחבילות דריברים למשל של כרטיסי מסך שאין לי בכלל צורך בהם הרי אני לא ממש עומד להחליף כרטיס מסך בקרוב כך שהדייבר שייש לי כבר מותקן מספיק טוב
<Rodensky> נכון
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<avi1333> אותו דבר באמת לגבי מדפסות
<Rodensky> כל מיני עדכונים למדפסות של חברות שונות, אבל מי צריך את זה?
<avi1333> צריך להאיר את צומת לבם שבאמת יאפשרו ביטול עדכונים
<Rodensky> מי שאשכרה מותקנת לו מדפסת כזו...
<Rodensky> לא כולם!
<avi1333> נכון ז
<avi1333> *ז"א שהם צריכים לאפשר התקנה רק של הדריבר שצריכים
<Rodensky> הגדלתי את מחיצת הרוט בכמה ג'יגות בגלל זה
<Rodensky> פעם הייתי מקבלת עדכונים רק למה שמותקן אצלי, רק למה שרלוונטי
<avi1333> ז"א הם צריכים לראות איזה דריבר רלוונטי ואז שזה יעדכן רק אותו
<avi1333> אולי ש שאיזה משהו בהגדרות שאפשר לסדר?
<Rodensky> ביטלתי תזכורות של המערכת לגבי עדכונים שהורדתי מהם את הסימון של ההתקנה, אבל עדין כל פעם שיש חדשים, אני צריכה להתחיל לעבור עליהם אחד-אחד ולהוריד סימון מחדש
<Rodensky> כי הישנים מקבלים מחדש את הסימון :|
<avi1333> :S:S:S
<avi1333> אני פשוט נותן לו שיעדכן הכול ושיעזוב אותי במנוחה
<avi1333> ביגלל זה בסופו של דבר הפכתי את כל הכונן למחיצה אחת לאובנטו כדי שלא תיהיה לי הגבלה של מקום
<Rodensky> אני מפרידה למקרה שאני מחליטה לפרמט
<Rodensky> כך אני אוכל להתקין הפצה או גרסה אחרת ולא לאבד את המידע
<avi1333> אני התקנתי את כל הדברים החשובים ועשיתי גיבוי,שאר התוכן שייש לי על המערכת מגובה בכונני רשת כך שלא אכפת לי אם יאבד
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: את עדיין מקבלת עדכונים רק למה שמותקן אצלך
<Rodensky> דור - כרטיסי מסך מעבר לכרטיס שיש לי ומדפסות שאין לי - זה מותקן אצלי?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏אחרת לא היית מקבלת עדכונים
<Ddorda> ‏העדכונים זה *רק* למה שכבר מותקן
<Ddorda> ‏לעומת שדרוג חלקי או שדרוג
<avi1333> אוקיי אז איך מעיפים את מה שמותקן ולא צריך?
<Rodensky> בחיים שלי לא התקנתי מדפסות של חברות שונות ובטח שלא כרטיסי מסך מעבר ליחיד שיש לי
<Rodensky> איך אני מעיפה את כל הדברים האלה?
<Rodensky> וגם סביבות פיתוח שלכאורה מותקנות
<avi1333> רודנסקי כנראה שהדברים האלה הותקנו לנו עם התקנת המערכת...
<Rodensky> :|
<Rodensky> אז איך זה שעד לפני שבוע לא קיבלתי את כל העדכונים האלה?
<avi1333> האמת אני מאז התקנת המערכת קיבלתי את כל העדוכנים האלה
<Rodensky> בשבוע האחרון זה הפגזה של ממש
<Rodensky> אגב, אני משתמשת בגנום, וכל העדכונים שלי זה של KDE וQT4
<avi1333> כן בשבוע האחרון הייה גם דברים חשובים כמו למשל עדכון הליבה
<avi1333> אני לא יודע למה זה אבל יודע שבגנום אפשר להפעיל תוכנות שנועדו לkde
<avi1333> אולי זה ביגלל זה...
<Rodensky> סבבה, אבל כל העדכונים האפשריים לKDE ואף אחד לגנום?
<avi1333> כן זה מוזר...
<avi1333> גם ככה בקרוב הם יחליפו את גנום:(
<Rodensky> "בקרוב" = עוד שנתיים במקרה הטוב
<Rodensky> לא חשוב, עד אז אני צריכה עדכונים למה שמותקן אצלי ולא לכל שאר העולם
<avi1333> ב11.04 הם מחליפים ליונטי...
<Rodensky> אני לא בטוחה שזה ישפיע על מי שכבר מותקנת לו מערכת עם גנום
<avi1333> אני מקווה שלא לי כרגע אין כוונה לעזוב את גנום
<avi1333> כמובן חוץ מלאקסבוקס
<Interruptus> הממ מענין שזה גם אצלי שאני באופן סוזה
<Rodensky> לא נראה לי שזה יחליף את הממשק למי שיעשה שידרוג
<Interruptus> מלא עידכונים ל QT
<Interruptus> ול KDE
<Rodensky> זה בטח יתקין את הממשק החדש למי שיתקין את המערכת מחדש
<avi1333> כן כנראה...
<avi1333> אה גם באופן סוזה???!
<avi1333> מוזר....
<Rodensky> אז נשארה לנו תעלומת המדפסות וכרטיסי המסך
<avi1333> Ddorda יש לך קשר עם המפיצים של אובנטו?תוכל לבדוק לנו את הדברים?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: שלח לי מייל עם כל הפרטים, אני בשיעור
<avi1333> סבבה דור תודה רבה:) ובהצלחה בשיעור מצטער על ההפרעה
<Rodensky> זזתי שוב חבר'ה, שיהיה בכיף לכולם (:
<avi1333> גם לך שיהיה בכיף,יום טוב:D
<New0> היי חברה מה נשמע?
<avi1333> סבבה מה איתך?
<New0> בסדר
<New0> בדיוק לפני כמה זמן חזרתי מהלקוחה
<New0> אבל לצערי אני ייצטרך לחזור שוב מחר
<avi1333> סידרת לה את הרשת?
<avi1333> למה?
<New0> יש לה בעיה רצינית עם המחשבים שלה במשוד
<New0> הצלחתי לחבר לה 2 מחשבים ברשת, אבל לא את השרת הכללי
<avi1333> אה...:S
<avi1333> יש בעיה עם השרת?
<New0> *המחשב הכללי שממנו בא הנתונים של אקסס
<avi1333> כן הבנתי...
<New0> 1 מחשב עם XP תקול. 2 מחשב עם כ.רשת בעייתי כנראה מקולקל, ויש לה עוד כ.רשת אבל לא היה שם דרייבר
<avi1333> אה...:Sהמצב שלה קשה...
<New0> בקיצור חרא של סיפור, אה וגם היא צריכה עוד לקנות ציוד הקפי
<New0> קשה מאוד
<avi1333> ד"א את האקסס היא מרצה על xp ווינדוס סרבר?
<New0> גם כספית, (לפי מה שהיא מוכרת לי)
<New0> לא, ואין כזה דבר XP סרבר
<avi1333> תרוויח ממנה כמו שצריך:D
<New0> אני עדיין לא יודע כמה לקחת ממנה
<avi1333> התכוונתי אם על xp או ווינדוס סרבר...
<New0> 4 מחשבים לחבר לרשת, להפעיל את התוכנה. זה מה שהיה אמור להיות בכל מקרה
<New0> על XP
<avi1333> אה...
<New0> התכוונתי שרת על המקום של הנתונים
<New0> יש שם תיקיה משותפת במחשב שלה, ויש שם את הנתונים שלכל המחשבים ברשת ניגשים לשם
<avi1333> שכנע אותה שתעבור לmysql במקום sql:D
<avi1333> אה יפה:D
<New0> זה לא SQL זה ACCESS אקסס
<avi1333> אה סבבה
<avi1333> אני זוכר שאם התוכנה הזאות פתחתי קבצי db...
<New0> אבל חוץ מלסדר לה את הרשת, הייתי גם צריך עוד לעזור לה לסדר את המשרד. רהיטים וכו'
<New0> עם איזו תוכנה?
<avi1333> עם אקסס...
<New0> אגב קבצי אקסס אפשר לפתוח עם OO ?
<avi1333> אמממ אם יש שם תוכנה לבסיס נתוןנים אני מניח שכן
<avi1333> למרות שלינוקס עובד בכלל עם mysql
<New0> DataBase = db
<avi1333> ידוע:D
<New0> אה אוקי חחח
<avi1333> אקסס היא תוכנה לבנייץ בסיס נתונים
<avi1333> הייתי בטוחי עד עכשיו שהיא עובדת עם בסיס נתונים של מיקרוספט שנקרא sql
<New0> נכון אז למה זה שונה מ SQL ?
<New0> ואגב אפשר לפתוח את אקסס עם אופן אופיס?
<New0> אגב עוד משהו. מגיע לי נשיקה :D :P
<New0> שיכנעתי אותה לנסות אובונטו
<New0> היא אמרה לי שזה באמת מעניין אותה. אז אני עכשיו יעשה עליה מחקר עצמי שלי
<avi1333> :D
<New0> איך זה באמת לתמוך בלקוחות של לינוקס/אובונטו
<avi1333> נראה לי קצת יותר קשה לתמוך בלקוחות כאלה...
<New0> היא אמרה לי שעכשיו אני לא יתקין כלום במשרד שלה, אבל היא רוצה באמת להתקין את זה על המחשב הנייד שלה הפרטי
<avi1333> האמת שאני עדיין לא חושב שאובנטו יכולה להחליף את ווינדוס מחבינת עבודות משרדיות
<New0> מבחינת עבודות משרדיות?
<New0> למצה?
<New0> *למה?
<avi1333> ביגלל OO
<avi1333> הוא עדיין לא ממשב נוח וחסר בו לא מעט דברים
<New0> אגב הראיתי לה את אובונטו עם הדוק של הלייב סידי
<avi1333> נו והיא התרשמה לטובה?
<New0> היא לא אמרה נחמד או משהו כזה אבל היא אמרה לי שהיא באמת רוצה לנסות את זה על הנייד
<New0> מה חסר בו?
<avi1333> סבבה מצויין:)
<avi1333> הגיליון האלקטרוני שלו לא משוכלל כמו אקסל...
<New0> היא גם שאלה אותי אז למה באמת זה לא מוכר כמו ווינדוס ? מה אני יגיד לה?
<New0> אה וואלה
<Ddorda> ‏בכללי אופן אופיס לא ברמה של מיקרוסופט אופיס
<avi1333> אני לא יכול לפרט כי אני לא יודע בדיוק אבל אני יודע שאבא שלי משתמש בכל מיני דברים באקסל שלא קיימים באופן אופיס
<New0> אגב שמעתי שאומרים על אקסל שאפילו זה שבנה אותה לא מאמין למה שהיא מסוגלת
<avi1333> New0 גם אותי שואלים את השאלות האלה למה זה לא מוכר כמו ווינדוס ואין לי מה להגיד להם:S
<Ddorda> ‏New0: שיקרו לך
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<avi1333> New0 כן אקסל תוכנה אדירה:D
<Ddorda> ‏א' - בנו אותה כ"כ הרבה סינים שאין "המפתח שלה"
<Ddorda> ‏ב',
<Ddorda> ‏היא לא עד כדי כך מסוגלת הרבה
<Ddorda> ‏היא יכולה המון בזכות המקרו
<New0> אני אמרתי לה שזה בגלל שעד לפני 2-3 שנים היא באמת לא הייתה משהו אבל לאחרונה באמת יש לה מלא שיפורים
<avi1333> אבל אין מה לעשות למיקרוספט יש תקציבי עתק מה של OO אין
<Ddorda> ‏New0: זה לא נכון, זה פשוט בכלל שאף אחד לא הכיר אותה
<Ddorda> ‏היא הייתה טובה גם לפני כמה שנים ופשוטה ברמה דומה
<New0> Ddorda אני לא יודע אבל זה מה ששמעתי, שיש לה אפשרויות מטורפות עם אקסל
<New0> Ddorda אה דור מה נשמע? :D
<New0> דור, מגיע לי נשיקה. שיכנעתי את הלקוחה שלי להתקין אובונטו על המחשב הנייד שלה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: עייף
<Ddorda> ‏New0: חח
<Ddorda> ‏מזל טוב
<New0> היא אמרה שבאמת היא רוצה
<New0> תודה תודה מותק
<New0> בכיף מחמאות מתקבלות בכיף :P
<New0> אגב היא עכשיו רוצה לבנות אתר (האמת שלא ממש עכשיו, אלא בעתיד) וגם תוכנה מקומית בשביל העסק שלה
<New0> אז הצעתי לה שתשתמש עם אובונטו וכל הקוד הפתוח, וככה היא יכולה לחסוך מלא כסף
<New0> אז אני חושב שאולי לבנות לה את התוכנה עם שרת מקומי ב mysql + php
<avi1333> רעיון יפה:(
<avi1333> :)
<New0> אה אה
<New0> :)
<avi1333> שניה אני בטלפון....
<New0> אוקי אל תשכח לומר לי על מה דיברתה חחחח :P
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אם גם תבנה את האתר שלה עם מערכת קיימת תחסוך לה אפילו עוד כסף
<Ddorda> ‏וגם איזה תוכנה היא צריכה בדיוק בשביל העסק? אולי יש משהו דומה?
<Ddorda> ‏אולי תצטרך לפתח רק תוסף או משהו
<New0> כן הבעיה היא שאין לה אחד כזה עכשיו, וגם אני חושב שבנו לה את זה עם הזבל של MS
<New0> תוכנת שידוכים
<Ddorda> ‏שידוכים?
<Ddorda> ‎Matches?
<New0> אני גם דיברתי עם אח שלי והוא אומר שלא כדאי לבנות גם אתר וגם תוכנה מקומית שיודעת לתקשר ביניהם כי חבל על הכסף
<New0> כן שידוכים
<New0> Ddorda כן
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אח שלך צודק. יש לה אינטרנט? שתעשה את זה דרך האתר
<New0> איזה אתר?
<New0> אני מתכוון שהוא המליץ לבנות אתר אינטרנט master ומקומי slave וככה לעבוד עם זה
<New0> אבל היא כרגע לא יכולה לבנות אתר מסיבות שלה
<New0> אז אמרתי לה שעדיין היא יכולה לבנות אתר ולהשתמש עם זה מקומי, ואז שהיא כן תוכל לעשות אתר אינטרנט אז היא פשוט צריכה לעלות את ההאתר המקומי שלה לשרת והיא כבר עשתה חצי עבודה
<New0> ומה שנשאר זה לשנות כמה דברים עם ההרשאות וזהו
<New0> איזה דבר מצחיק היום קרה לי :X היה מחשב שהייתי צריך לדעת איזה כ.רשת יש לו בשביל לדעת איזה דרייבר הוא צריך. ובדרך כלל הייתי עושה את זה בווינדוס עם תוכנת SIW
<New0> אבל במקרה היה עליי את הדוק של הלייב סידי. אז העלתי איתו את המחשב ובטרמינל רשמתי lspci | grep Eth   והפלא ופלא לא הייתי צריך שום תוכנה אחרת הכל בפנים חחממ
<nady> gr
<nady> ערב טוב
<New0> תודה, וערב טוב גם לך
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן, זה אחד הדברים שאני אוהב בלינוקס
<Ddorda> ‏nady: היי נדי, מה קורה?
<nady> טוב
<nady> אפשר פרטי רגע
<New0> Ddorda מה לעשות הזהירו אותי פה הרבה
<New0> חחחח
<nady> אתה פה
<New0> מי? אני?
<nady> לא דור
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> nady אגב אתה יכול לעשות Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‎?
<New0> ככה הוא יידע שאתה מתכוון אליו :)
<nady> איך עושים
<New0> Ddorda ?
<New0> ככה
<nady> אה
<New0> והוא ענה לך אגב
<New0> הוא עשה לך סימן שאלה! כאילו כן אני פה מה אתה צריך ? :)
<nady> תילחצ עלי פרטי בבקשה
<New0> nady אם אתה מתכוון לדור את אתה יכול להשתמש עם הניק שלו, על ידי פתיחה שיחה איתו בפרטי
<New0> עם איזו תוכנה אתה עכשיו על הצ'ט? נדי?
<nady> בעבודה ווינדוס
<New0> מה?
<New0> אני מתכוון עם איזו תוכנה
<New0> אתה בדפדפן עכשיו?
<nady> אתר
<New0> איך נכנסת לצי'ט?
<nady> כן
<nady> אובנטו
<New0> אוקי אז אתה יכול ללחוץ על הניק של דור? מצד ימין ?
<New0> נדי?
<New0> Ddorda נדי רוצה שתדבר איתו בפרטי, אבל כנראה שהוא לא יודע איך לעשות את זה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן, עכשיו הבנתי את זה
<New0> אה אוקי :D
<New0> nady אם אתה רוצה קצת טיפים איך להשתמש עם הצ'ט יותר טוב אז אתה מוזמן לשאול כל הזמן :)
<avi1333_> למי אמרתם שאני צריך לפנות כדי לקבל איפי מוסתר?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: #help
<Ddorda> ‎ask for "clock"
<Ddorda> ‎cloak*
<avi1333_> סבבה ד"א הבלון עובד לי:)
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אדיר
<avi1333_> כנראה אחרי הפעלה מחדש של המערכת:)
<New0> אבי איזה בעיה היתה לך עם הבלון ? ואיזה בלון?
<avi1333_> ballon nifiction
<New0> אגב מישהו יודע איך להוסיף לתפריט של איכס צ'ט עוד משהו?
<avi1333_> רציתי שמתי שעושים לי היטליט זה יראה לי את זה בבלון
<avi1333_> איכס צ'אט?
<avi1333_> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> אה אוקי
<avi1333_> Ddorda לבקש שאני רוצה קלוק?
<New0> כן אני משתמש עם זה עכשיו
<avi1333_> xchat?
<New0> מישהו בשם cloak אני חושב שהוא אמר
<New0> אבי, כן
<avi1333_> אה חחח אני לא רואה שם אחד כזה:S
<New0> ואגב מתי שפונים אליי אחרי זמן שאני לא כותב או מחזיר תשובה, אני אשמח אם ירשמו את הניק שלי לפני ככה שאני יראה את זה בבלון
<avi1333_> כנ"ל
<avi1333_> אני רואה את זה גם בבלון וגם בקריו דוק
<New0> אבי, בכיף avi1333_
<New0> avi1333_ בכיף
<avi1333_> :D
<New0> avi1333_ מה זה קריו דוק?
<avi1333_> קיצר לא הבנתי איך אני מקבל את ה ip המוסתר...
<avi1333_> זה כמו סרגל כזה
<avi1333_> יש כל מיני סקינים למשל יש כמו במק
<New0> אוקי לא כל פעם שאני כותב אני יכתוב את הניק אלא אפשר גם אחרי כמה שורות או אחרי משפט :D
<Rodensky> קאירו-דוק ולא קריו-דוק
<avi1333_> אבל אני משתמש באחד אחר שיותר אהבתי
<Rodensky> cairo-dock
<avi1333_> כן:D
<Rodensky> זה דוק דומה למה שיש במק
<Rodensky> אבל יותר גמיש
<avi1333_> אם אתה רוצה אני יעלה תמונת מסך...
<avi1333_> יש כל מיני סקינים...
<Rodensky> אפשר להוריד ערכות נושא ואפשר לערוך ולעצב לבד
<New0> מה זה שומר מסך?
<Rodensky> לא, אין קשר לשומר מסך
<Ddorda> ‏הלך
<avi1333_> אני מעלה תצלום מסך שניה...
<Rodensky> יש לו פה עוד ניק מחובר
<avi1333_> איזה ניק?
<Rodensky> NewOne
<Rodensky> זה הניק שלו
<avi1333_> אה התכוונת ל newone חשבתי התכוונת לcloack חחח
<Rodensky> מה הקשר cloack?
<Rodensky> *cloak?
<avi1333_> סתכלי כמה הודעות אחורה...
<Rodensky> הסתכלתי
<Rodensky> ועדין לא הבנתי
<Ddorda> ‏כבר חוזר
<avi1333_> דור אמר לי לפנות לקלוק ואני לא מצאתי אותו אז חשבתי הוא אמר עכשיו שהוא הלך...
<Rodensky> הוא לא אמר לך לפנות לקלוק
<Rodensky> קלוק זה ה"גלימה" שאתה מקבל כדי להסתיר את האייפי שלך
<avi1333_> אה חחחח
<avi1333_> אז ממי אני מבקש את זה?
<Rodensky> אתה צריך לבקש את זה בערוץ העזרה
<Rodensky> #help
<avi1333_> ביקשתי זה מה שאמרו לי:
<avi1333_> avi1333_, yep. CLOAK. ask-a-staff ;)
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת איך ביקשת את זה, אבל אם אומרים לך לשאול מישהו "מהצוות" אז תשאל את מי אתה אמור לשאול
<Rodensky> לא צריך ללעוס הכל
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<avi1333_> Ddorda אחרי שאני מבקש אני מקבל את זה כל פעם אוטומטית שאני נכנס?
<avi1333_> הניק שלי רשום...
<Rodensky> לא בדיוק
<Rodensky> אם אתה נכנס לצ'ט ורק אחרי כן מכניס סיסמה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אחרי שאתה מזדהה מול nickserv
<Rodensky> אז כשאתה נכנס רואים את הכתובת שלך
<Rodensky> ורק אחרי הזדהות, מופעלת ה"גלימה"
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: לא בהכרח
<Ddorda> ‏אם הוא מזדהה לפני שהוא נכנס לחדרים זה לא קורה
<Rodensky> נו זה מה שאני אומרת
<Rodensky> אם הוא מזדהה אחרי הכניסה, אז בכניסה רואים את האייפי
<Rodensky> צריך להזדהות לפני
<avi1333_> אה סבבה הבנתי:)
<avi1333_> טוב אני ימבקש מהוויסים
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: ואם תהיה קצת פעיל יותר באובונטו תוכל לבקש קלוקשל ubuntu
<Ddorda> ‏כמו שיש לי
<avi1333_> אה חזק:)
<Rodensky> אני רוצה קלוק של הארי פוטר
<Ddorda> ‎* [Ddorda] (~Ddorda@ubuntu/member/ddorda)
<avi1333_> אני מנסה להיות כמה שיותר פעיל ,אבל אין יל כזה הרבה זמן עוד כחודש וחצי אני חוזר לשירות  פעיל
<avi1333_> חחחח
<avi1333_> ראיתם כבר את ה7?
<Ddorda> ‏חודש וחצי זה מספיק זמן כדי לקבל קלוק
<Ddorda> ‏אתה פשוט צריך פעילות מואצת
<Ddorda> ‏וכמה חבר'ה שימליצו עליך
<avi1333_> אני לא רוצה לעשות את זה כדי לרבל קלוק:D אלא כדי לתרום להפצה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: ברור, חסר לך שזה רק בשביל הקלוק
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<avi1333_> :P
<avi1333_> ההפצה תורמת לכולנו אני חושב שייש להחזיר לה באותה מטבע
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אז יאללה
<Ddorda> ‏ףף
<Ddorda> ‏:ף
<avi1333_> :D השאלה מה אנייכול לעשות?
<Ddorda> ‏דיברנו על הטסטינג גרופה, לא?
<avi1333_> כן:D
<avi1333_> אבל אני לא מספיק טוב באנגלית כדי לתרגם את זה..
<Ddorda> ‏אתה לא צריך לתרגם את זה, אתה צריך לעשות את זה :P
<avi1333_> אוקיי אז בעצם להתחיל לבנות את הקבוצה?איך אני עושה את זה
<avi1333_> ?
<avi1333_> לבנתיים אף אחד מהוויסים לא עונה לי לבקשת הקלוק..:S
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אל תדאג
<Ddorda> ‏מה שמוזר הוא שכשאני ביקשתי קלוק זה לקח להם שנייה לסדר לי את זה, עכשיו לוקח יותר זמן
<avi1333_> אה...טוב נקווה שיסדרו את זה
<avi1333_> Ddorda אז איך אני מתחיל לבנות את הקבוצה של הטסטרים?
<avi1333_> צריך קודם דף בעברית שיסביר על זה לא?
<Ddorda> ‏אמ.. אתה צודק, כדאי מאוד
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: כאן?
<avi1333_> לגבי הקלוק הוויסים בכלל לא עונים לי ושאלתי כבר כמה...:S
<avi1333_> לגבי הפרוייקט מי יכול לתרגם את העמוד?ואת הבאגים ידווחו לנו ואנחנו נעביר הלאה או שידווחו ישירות לאובנטו?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: סבלנות ידידי, סבלנות
<Ddorda> ‏זו מילת המפתח
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<avi1333_> סבבה חחחח:D
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אתם תדווחו
<avi1333_> סבבה אני ישמח לנהל ולקדם את זה:D ונגיד להם שאת הבידקות יעשו על וירטואל בוקס
<avi1333_> או על vm שבא להםD:
<avi1333_> אפשר גם ככה לקדם בעיות שייש לישראלים עם האובנטו כמו בעית הקפסלוק למשל
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אני לא רואה את זה כבעייה
<Ddorda> ‏ההפך, אני רואה את זה כבעיה שזה קורה בווינדוז
<serfus> Ddorda, כן?
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: תגיד, יש סיכוי סביר שיש לך מספיק זמן כדי לתרגם כמה עמודי וויקי?
<serfus> לא היום
<Ddorda> ‏כדי להרים את המיזם של הטסטינג גרופ
<Ddorda> ‏ובאופן כללי?
<serfus> מחר אולי, חנוכה בטוח יהיה לי הרבה זמן חופשי
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה, תודה רבה
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: לשלוח לך למייל את רשימת הדברים?
<Rodensky> אבי, על איזו בעיית קאפס לוק אתה מדבר?
<serfus> Ddorda, סבבה
<serfus> מה זה בדיוק?
<Rodensky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxHgmx8thMI
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: קבוצת הבדיקה, דיברנו על זה פעם
<Ddorda> ‎https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/LoCoTeam
<Rodensky> קטע ממהדורת החדשות של קול ישראל מתאריך 28 לנובמבר
<Rodensky> נגנבתי לאללה
<avi1333_> חחח חזק!!
<avi1333_> מה הוא יעשה איתם באמת?!?!?!
<avi1333_> שוב מלא עדכונים של qt 4:S
<avi1333_> New0 http://img257.imageshack.us/i/68543690.png/
<avi1333_> זה הדוק...
<New0> tueh
<New0> אוקי
<New0> ווואאאוו יפה מאוד
<avi1333_> :D
<avi1333_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/adobe-flash-10-2-beta-released/
<avi1333_> נקווה שהם סידרו את רוב הבעיות
<avi1333_> שווה לבדוק את הבטא?
<Rodensky> אבי
<Rodensky> איך עשית את זה?
<Rodensky> אצלי הדוק תמיד ב"חתיכה אחת"
<avi1333_> יש בהגדרות...שניה איניגד לך איך קוראים לזה
<Rodensky> זה ממש יפה !
<avi1333_> בview שימי אותו על PANEL
<Rodensky> זה חדש :O
<avi1333_> אני  התחלתי להשתמש באובנטו מלפני חודשיים כמעט מאז הייה את זה
<avi1333_> לא יודע אם הייה את זה קודם
<Rodensky> אני משתמשת כבר שנתיים, אני כמעט מההתחלה עם הדוק
<Rodensky> יותר משנתיים אפילו
<Rodensky> זה גדול!
<avi1333_> כן זה מאוד נוח!
<avi1333_> את יכולה גם לשים עוד חלקים שלו במקומות אחרים במסך
<avi1333_> למשל למעלה לשים כיבוי ומצב המתנה וכו'
<sultan2> חג שמח יא פוסטמות! :P
<avi1333_> גם לך:)
<Oi3pRNnX> גם לך דמבו
<avi1333_> עוד מעט מדליקים נרות:D
<Rodensky> אבי מז"א לשים חלקים שלו במקומות אחרים במסך? איך?
<avi1333_> ב ADD יש לך שם אפשרות להוסיף עוד חלקים ואז את יכול לגרור אותו למקום אחר במסך
<sultan2> Ddorda: האם אתה מעוניין לכתוב סקירה קצרה בנוגע לתמיכה ב"בידי" בפלאקסבוקס
<sultan2> BiDi > RTL support
<Rodensky> אבי לי משהו כזה
<Rodensky> בתוך add
<sultan2> Ddorda: News: Fluxbox finally has Bidi support <http://www.salixos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1242>
<Rodensky> יש לי רק הוספת לנצ'רים וכאלה
<avi1333_> אולי עשיץ lock dock?
<avi1333_> תעשי unlick dock
<Rodensky> לא עשיתי לוק,
<Rodensky> בכל אופן גיליתי עכשיו עוד דברים חדשים שהם הוסיפו בעדכונים
<Rodensky> חזק ביותר :)
<avi1333_> כן אחלה דוק:)
<avi1333_> טוב הורדתי את הבטא של הפלאש החדש אבל איך אנימתקין את זה?
<avi1333_> זה קובץ so...
<avi1333_> BRB
<Rodensky> אני, אני רוצה נוטיפיקיישנס וסיסטם טריי
<Rodensky> סיסטריי מצאתי
<Rodensky> אני רוצה גם לראות חלונות פתוחים/ממוזערים או משהו כזה, כמו בפאנל של גנום
<Rodensky> איך אני עושה את זה?
<avi1333_> זה אני לא יודע איך עושים...
<avi1333_> אבל אם תמצאי איך אני ישמח לדעת...
<Rodensky> הוספתי דוק נוסף בטעות
<Rodensky> איך אני מוחקת אותו?
<Ddorda> ‎sultan2: Awesome!! how did you find that?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: באיזו סביבה גרפית?
<Rodensky> גנום, אבל לא משנה, הסתדרתי כבר :)
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏ומזל טוב
<Rodensky> מינוס 6 ובקושי יורד שלג... למה רק מערב אירופה זוכה לשלג? :|
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כי הם לבנים יותר
<Rodensky> איזה לבנים יותר... הכל שם ערבים!
<Rodensky> במזרח אירופה שומרים על טוהר הגזע
<Ddorda> ‏אז כדי לכפות על הערבים!
<Rodensky> כולם אנטישמים לבנים
<Rodensky> כולם מאמינים בכנסיה האורתודוקסית שהיא עוד יותר אנטישמית מהכנסייה הקתולית
<Rodensky> אצלנו צריך לרדת שלג!!!
<Rodensky> דור זה באשמתך
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: לעזאזל, עלית עליי
<Rodensky> אנחנו במאה ה20 או ה21?
<Ddorda> ‎brb
<Ddorda> ‎21
<Ddorda> ‏המאה ה־20 זה עד שנת 2000
<Ddorda> ‏זזתי
<New0> ואוו איזה מעצבן זה באובונטו שאני רוצה להרחיב/להאריך את החלו שלי זה לוקח מלא זמן
<New0> צריך לכוון את העכבר על מיקון מדוייק מאוד בפינה של אותו חלון בשביל לעשות את זה
<Rodensky> אתה משתמש בקומפיז?
<nicoco> Rodensky - אני משתמש בנקניק
<nicoco> משתמש כבד ;)
<Rodensky> אפשר לפרש את המשפט הזה בכל-כך הרבה דרכים שונות
<nicoco> תכלס
<nicoco> אפשר לייפות את זה למשתמש בפסטרמה
<Rodensky> פסטרמה זה לא נקניק
<Rodensky> בעצם תלוי איך מפרשים את הנקניק :X
<avi1333_> :S
<nicoco> בואו נגיד שהצלחתי להטריד יפה את הערוץ
<nicoco> מה קורה?
<avi1333_> ניקוקו בהחלט הצלחת...
<Ddorda> ‎nicoco: :O
<Ddorda> ‏מלוכלך
<Rodensky> דור לך בכלל אין זכות להעביר עליו ביקורת, אחרי שלקחת כמעט את כל השלג מרומניה
<Rodensky> יש לך מזל שאני לא מלשינה עליך לאיחוד
<nicoco> חשבתי שאירופה עכשיו מפוצצת שלג
<nicoco> :O
<Rodensky> מערב אירופה
<Rodensky> לא כל אירופ
<Rodensky> ה
<Rodensky> :(
<nicoco> אהא
<nicoco> זה אומר שאת נדפקת?
<Rodensky> מזרח אירופה מקופחת, כרגיל
<Rodensky> יאפ
<nicoco> :P
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מה את בוכה? לפחות יש לך מזג אוויר אחלה
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> את מקוררת כמו שצריך
<nicoco> לנו אפילו אין גשם
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: למה אתה זורה מלח על הפצעים?
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> כי זה כיף
<Rodensky> מינוס 6
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: נו?
<Rodensky> מידי פעם יורד שלג אבל לא ממש, אלא בקטנה כזה, כמו טפטופים של אמצע החורף בישראל
<Rodensky> שאתה מרגיש כאילו שאלוהים משפריץ ספריי
<Ddorda> ‏תראי, אני לא זוכר מתי הייתה הפעם האחרונה שרציתי להתקרבל במיטה מרוב קור, זה בטח היה כשירד ברד בגודל כדורי שלג
<Rodensky> אז יותר בקטנה מזה ירד שלג, הוא לא נמס כי מספיק קר, אבל זה מעצבן
<Rodensky> *להתכרבל
<Ddorda> ‏וזה היה לפני איזה עשור
<Ddorda> ‏להתכרבל*
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<Rodensky> הצטברה שכבה דקה של שלג
<Ddorda> ‏טעות פטאלית
<Rodensky> אחרי שכל היום ככה טפטף בקטנה
<Ddorda> ‏לא יודע מה קורה לי
<nicoco> Baby you can drive my car~
<Ddorda> ‏שכבה דקה של שלג זה לא קר
<nicoco> Yes I'm gonna be a star~
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: מה עובר עליך היום הא?
<Rodensky> זה כל-כך חלש שאתה לא מרגיש ולא רואה שלג, אתה רק שם לב אחרי כמה שעות שהצטברה שכבה דקיקה
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא כיף*
<nicoco> Ddorda - Beatles
<Rodensky> דור, מינוס 6 מעלות זה מספיק קר כדי להחזיק שלג
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא מחייב שיירד שלג
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: אנ יודע
<Ddorda> ‏אני רק אומר ששכבה דקה של שלג זה לא כיף
<Ddorda> ‏זה יותר מתסכל מכיף
<Rodensky> מאוד לא כיף
<Rodensky> זה סתם חלקלק ומסוכן
<Ddorda> ‏כי זה "כן!! שלג!!" מצד אחד ובתכל'ס זה סתם בוץ
<Rodensky> זה לא בוץ
<Rodensky> במינוס 6 זה ממש לא בוץ :)
<Ddorda> ‏כשזה קורה בירושלים זה סתם בוץ
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, זזתי
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר
<nicoco> cya
<Rodensky> ביי :)
<Ddorda> ‏להת' :)
<Ddorda> ‏אוהב אתכם
<nicoco> <3
<nicoco> Rodensky - אז מה קורה בלימודים?
<Rodensky> היום היה יום חופש, מחר שוב לימודים
<Rodensky> עוד שבוע אני נוחתת בארץ, סופסוף
<nicoco> נחמד
<Rodensky> "נחמד" לא מתחיל לתאר את מה שאני מרגישה
<nicoco> :D
<nicoco> סתם שתתכונני
<nicoco> כאן עדיין 24-6 מעלות ביום
<nicoco> לא קר בכלל
<Rodensky> אני יודעת, אני רואה את התחזיות
<nicoco> נדפקנו :\
<nicoco> רציתי קצת חורף חורף
<nicoco> שיהיה אפשר להתכרבל כמו שצריך...
<nicoco> זה הכי כיף :(
<Rodensky> יאללה מה יש לכם עם הכירבולים האלה
<nicoco> נו... אבל זה הכי כיף...
<Rodensky> אפשר לחשוב שאם עכשיו מתחיל לרדת שלג, אתה הולך להתחבא מתחת לשמיכה כדי לחגוג את השלג
<avi1333_> nicoco שבוע הבא צפוי גשום:)
<Rodensky> כל הרעיון במזג אוויר טוב זה שתוכל לטייל בחוץ, לא להיכנס מתחת לשמיכה
<nicoco> כשיורד גשם אני מתחבא מתחת לשמיחה
<nicoco> כשיש שלג אז אני הולך וזורק אותו על אנשים
<nicoco> רק תני לי שלג
<nicoco> כשאין בכלל גשם
<Rodensky> אני לא מבינה את הקטע הזה של להתחבא מתחת לשמיכה
<Rodensky> יש לך לימודים, עבודה, צבא, וואטאבר
<Rodensky> מה אתה לא תעשה כלום כל היום ובמקום זה תתחבא מתחת לשמיכה רק בגלל שבחוץ יש גשם?
<nicoco> אויש נו
<nicoco> את מעוותת את הכל
<nicoco> אוף
<nicoco> יותר מדי אותיות כפולות :\
<Rodensky> עה?
<nicoco> מעוותת
<nicoco> יותר מדי אותיות כפולות
<Rodensky> אה
<nicoco> עברית זאת שפה שאני לא אוהב בה אותיות כפולות
<nicoco> אם כבר שימציאו משהו כמו שדה של הערבים
<New0> תגידו אחרי שאני עושה קיצור מקשים למשהו אני צריך לעשות ריבוט?
<New0> כי זה לא עובד לי
<nicoco> למה שתצטרך ריבוט?
<New0> כי זה לא עובד לי
<nicoco> אתה לא צריך ריבוט
<New0> אוקי
<nicoco> כנראה שכחת משהו בדרך
<New0> זה פשוט לא עובד לי כמו שצריך
<nicoco> איזה קיצור הגדרת?
<New0> לעשות הורדה למוסיקה
<nicoco> איפה איך למה כמה?
<New0> *להנמיך את המוסיקה
<nicoco> http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/americapantsp1.gif
<nicoco> לול
<Rodensky> חחחחח איזה אינסטינקטים
<Rodensky> של נמר
<Rodensky> בא לי פרנץ' ונילה כמו בקריה
<nicoco> אהההה
<nicoco> אני רעב
 * nicoco הולך לאכול
<Rodensky> בתיאבון
<connex> מישהו פה מבין באלקטרוניקה
<New0> nicoco אני עשיתי לדוגמא: Ctrl + Alt + F למסך מלא. אבל זה לא מצליח
<trew1000> ראיתי היום משהו מעניין
<trew1000> http://it.themarker.com/tmit/article/13240
<trew1000> בכל אופן עשה לי את זה שיש יותר מ-13,468,253 שורות קוד בליבה של לינוקס
<trew1000> ושהתורמים הכי גדולים זה הקהילה ולא החברות
<New0> WTF מגניב
<trew1000> מה שבטוח ש-80% בערך מפותח על ידי חברות
<trew1000> ורק 20% על ידי הקהילה
<New0> אחי זה כפול מהאוכלוסיה של ישראל חח
<trew1000> חח
<New0> למה שאני מחובר עם ROOT לטרמינל אני לא יכול להשלים פקודות עם TAB ? איך אפשר לסדר את זה?
<Rodensky> התקנתי היום את העדכונים של הVLC ועכשיו קבצי avi נתקעים :|
<kosherpup> האובונטו הזה מתפקד כמו חיית טרף
<nicoco> האובונטו הזה טורף בלי מלח חיות טרף
<kosherpup> אני מקודד DVD ל AVI + הורדה בפיירפוקס + התקנה בממנהל החבילות
<kosherpup> ככה עושה הכל בלי בעיות
<nicoco> :)
<kosherpup> חחחח
<nicoco> איזה רזולוציה הDVD?
<nicoco> והאם הוספת לו פילטרים של ניקוי וחידוד ושיפור צבעים?:
<kosherpup> לא אני עושה אוטומתי
<kosherpup> זה בסך הכלל למסך 22 אינטש
<nicoco> ואיזה רזלולציה?
<nicoco> הDVD
<nicoco> לא המסך
<kosherpup> לא בדקתי
<nicoco> אז לא שווה
<nicoco> ;o
<kosherpup> חחח
<kosherpup> העיקר יראו את התמונה וישמעו את הקול
<nicoco> אם היית אומר פול HD זה כבר היה משהו אחר
<kosherpup> לעעעע
<kosherpup> לא מענין אותי בכלל
<kosherpup> אני אפילו מעדיף איכות לא הכי הכי בגללל איחסון
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> לאנשים חסרות עיניים עם הבחנה...
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<kosherpup> מה לעשות לא כזה חשוב לי
<nicoco> לי זה ממש מפריע כשיש לכלוכים בוידאו
<nicoco> זה מציק לעין
<nicoco> כל הפרעה
<kosherpup> לא יהיו ליכלוכים
<nicoco> יהיו גם יהיו
<nicoco> מריחות ופיקסולים
<kosherpup> אני אומר לך לא יהיו:)
<nicoco> כשאתה מוריד איכות בשביל לחסוך במשקל, תאמין לי שיהיו
<nicoco> אתה אולי לא תראה אותם
<kosherpup> אב יכול להיות
<nicoco> אבל הם עדיין יהיו
<kosherpup> שומע
<kosherpup> לא כזה מציק לי
<kosherpup> כל עוד אני לא רוא
<kosherpup> הה
<nicoco> לך לא
<nicoco> לי כן
<kosherpup> חחחח טוב אז אני לא אזמין אותך לבוא לראות
<kosherpup> גם הדיסק המקורי לא משהו זה DVD מזויף
<kosherpup> ירד 70 אחוז מהסרט:)
<kosherpup> 8 דקות נותרו
<New2>  היי לכל אוהדי לינוקס/אובונטו!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<New2> עכשיו הרשת שלי חדלה מלפעול
<New2> באובונטו עצמו
<New2> הפעולההאחרונה שעשיתי זה היה: להיכנס לנתב שלי דרך אובונטו ולשחק עם ההגדרות של DHCP שיחרור ואז לעשות ריבוט לנתב בעוד שאני שומע מוסיקה
<New2> ואז כמובן המוסיקה שלי נפסקה, אבל גם rhytmbox קפא וניהיה אפור
<New2> עשיתי ריבוט לאובונטו אבל עדיין אין לי רשת
<New2> מוזר נכון?
<kosherpup> רק באובונטו אין רשת או בנתב בכלל?
<New2> רק
<New2> באובנטו
<kosherpup> איך הקליטה רשת טובה?
<New2> גם זה מה שאני חשבתי אבל הלכתי לנתב והוא הראה לי אורות
<New2> הלכתי למחשב הזה, וכמובן אני רואה שאין לי גם כאן רשת כל הרשת שלי נפלה
<New2> חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> ניסת להתחבר שוב?
<New2> בקיצור אני עכשיו לא יכול להתחבר לאינטרנט או לרשת שלי בכלל
<New2> ברור
<New2> ניתקתי חיברתי לאלחוטי ואין
<kosherpup> מוזר
<New2> אני כנראה לא מקבל כתובת IP בכלל
<New2> ifconfig wlan0
<kosherpup> כן זה נשמע ככה
<New2> חחחח route מראה ניתוב לנתב
<kosherpup> האמת שאין לי ניסיון באובונטו בDHCP
<New2> מממממ  וואלה על זה לא חשבתי
<New2> אוקי אני מנתק עעכשיו את הרשת
<kosherpup> אוקי
<New2> מוזר עדיין אני רואה את הנתב אבל יש לי רק שורה אחת
<New2> לפני היה לי 3 שורות
<New2> עכשיו אני מתחבר שוב
<New2>  3 שורות
<New2> אולי הנתב לא נותן לי IP
<New2> הכנסתי IP ידנית
<New2> גם לא
<New0> אוקי עכשיו אני כיביתי את הנתב הוצאתי לו את התקע והחזרתי
<New0> kosherpup אתה מבין ברשתות?
<New0> kosherpup ?
<New0> טוב חברה הבעיה הסתדרה :D מסתבר שיש לי נתב דפוק ולא אובונטו דפוק חחחמממ :D :P
<New0> תשמעו חברה אני מנסה להפעיל את NumLock עם איתחול המחשב אבל זה לא הולך לי
<New0> כמובן sudo apt-get install numlockx עשיתי וגם באפשרויות במקלדת איפשרתי
<New0> תגידו מישהו יודע מה הסיבה ואיך אפשר לתקן? ביו טיוב אם אני מפעיל מסך גדול או מקטין אותו באמצע אז הוא מתחיל לטעון מההתחלה
<nicoco> New0 - זה ההגדרות של היוטיוב שלך, לא קשור למערכת
<New0> זה לא מה שהתכוונתי
<New0> למערכת, אלא שאלתי בכללי איך אפשר לסדר את זה?
<New0> אגב גם בווינדוס זה היה קורה לי
<nicoco> כשאתה מגדיל מסך זה מגדיל רזולוציה אוטומטית
<nicoco> כשאתה מקטין הוא לא אמור לטעון מחדש
<New0> אה אה אוקי תודה אני ינסה את זה להטעין על הרזולוציה הכי גבוהה כל הזמן
<New0> ואגב איך אפשר לעשות שהוא לא יפעיל את זה על הרזולוציה של המסך שלי, אלא על האפשרות שבחרתי לו?
<nicoco> !g configure youtube resolution option
<nicoco> :\
<New0> תודה
<asw3> Rodensky, po?
<trew_> אז מה
<trew_> להעלות?
<trew_> יש מי שיגיב?
<New0> גן
<New0> כן
<New0> הכל טוב :)
<New0> להעלות מה.?
<New0> trew_ ?
<trew_> שניה אני יעלה אני ידביק לינק
<New0> trew_ לינק ל..מה?
<trew_> עשיתי טעות
<trew_> יקח לי עוד כמה שניות
<New0> אוקי :)
<trew_> הנה יש לי
<trew_> http://picasaweb.google.com/100252948182499758458/Blender#5545856776548916114
<trew_> New0:  niko ^^
<New0> אוקי
<New0> מוזר אני מכוון את איכס צי'ט שיצפצף לי בשליחת הודעה אבל הוא לא עושה את זה
<New0> trew_ ? אתה אולי יודע מה הבעיה?
<trew_> אממ לא
<New0> אוקי
<trew_> אני לא השתמשתי בתוכנה הזאת מעולם
<New0> באמת? אז עם מה ?
<New0> וואוו משהו פה מוזר. לא יודע איך להסביר את זה אבל איקס צ'ט מוזר
<trew_> אני עם קופיט לכל הפרוטוקולים האחרים
<New0> באנגלית
<trew_> ול-IRC אני עם KONVERSATION
<trew_> KOPETE
<trew_> אבל שניהם של KDE כך שאני לא יודע אם תרצה להתקין אותם
<New0> איך זה.
<New0> ?
<New0> ווואו 80 מגה
<asw3> Failed to load screen
<asw3> איך פותרים את זה?
<asw3> כל פעם שאני מפעיל את המחשב מחדש
<asw3> יש לי בעיות
<asw3> ואני לא עושה את זה הרבה
<New0> מאיפה זה רשום לך?
<New0> איזה כ.מסך יש לך?
<asw3> מובנה
<New0> נייח?
<asw3> כן
<New0> מה הציפ סט שלו?
<asw3> [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<New0> trew_ ווואוו חנוכיה מדהימה
<trew_> תודה תודה
<trew_> נראית אמיתית?
<New0> !g ubuntu 761Gx pcie vga driver
<New0> מה????????
<New0> זה לא אמיתי.???????????????
<New0> זה נראה אמיתי לאאלה
<trew_> זה בלנדר
<trew_> אפילו בלי גימפ וקמפוזיטור
<trew_> ומנוע רינדור של בלנדר
<New0> אה אוקי :) קצת איבדתי אותך :)
<trew_> לא משנה בקטנה
<trew_> תגיד איזה מהם נראה הכי אמיתי?
<trew_> יש שם 3 חנוכיות
<New0> שניה
<New0> 12
<trew_> כן גם אני חושב ככה
<trew_> היה לי ויכוח עם מישהו
<trew_> הוא אמר ש-11
<trew_> טוב זהו אניסיימתי על הכיסא
<trew_> אני זז לישון שיהיה לכם לילה
<trew_> ליילי וטוב
<trew_> לא להרדם עם הראש על האנטר זה עושה בעיות...
<trew_> ;-)
<asw3> running in low graphics mode
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-02
<New0> 12?
<New0> asw3 ?
<asw3> ?
<New0> מה הדגם של הלוח אם שלך
<New0> ?
<New0> BRB 1
<asw3> רשמתי לך קודם
<New0> asw מה הדגם של הלוח אם שלך?
<New0> זה של הכ.מדך לא?
<New0> *מסך
<asw3> הכרטיס הוא על הלוח
<New0> אני יודע
<New0> אבל מה הדגם של הלוח עצמו
<New0> ?
<asw3> לא יודע
<asw3> אבל מה הקשר?
<asw3> 661/741/760
<New0> איזה חברה?
<asw3> נו תקרא את כל השורה
<New0> אינטל או סיליקון.
<New0> ?
<asw3> באמת שלא יודע מה אתה רוצה
<New0> אני פשוט רציתי לגשת לאתר של החברה עצמה בשביל לקרוא על קצת
<New0> http://hardware4linux.info/component/24750/ | asw3
<New0> asw3 תגיד אין לך כ.מסך אחר?
<asw3> היה בעבר
<New0> אה אוקי
<asw3> טוב נעשה כמה שינויים ב:
<asw3> gksu gedit /etc/modules
<New0> מצאתי פה כמה קישורים אבל אני לא בטוח שיש את התשובה צריך לקרוא הרבה
<asw3> ועד הפעם הבאה שחברת חשמל תחבל בחשמל
<asw3> אני אבדוק אם זה עובד
<New0> לכן אני לא בטוח אם אתה רוצה את הקישורים
<asw3> מה שקשור להגדרות אני אף פעם לא קורא הרבה
<New0> אוקי, אגב אתה ראית את הלינק ששלחתי לך?
<New0> asw3 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03) זה זה?
<New0> של סיליקון נכון? לא אינטל
<asw3> עזוב כבר מצאתי משהו
<asw3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/317658
<New0> מה לא הבנתי
<New0> חברת החשמל?
<New0> אוקי סבבה בהצלחה :)
<asw3> כן חברת החשמל
<asw3> ברגע שהיא יוצרת ירידת מתח
<asw3> ובגלל שאין לי ups
<asw3> זה מכריח אותי לעשות ריבוט
<New0> למה יש לך קצרים עכשיו?
<New0> ייאלה אני הולך לישון
<asw3> קורה לפעמים
<asw3> ירידות מתח
<asw3> וכאלה
<New0> שיהיה לך לילה טוב ופיתרון מוצלח :)
<asw3> פעם אחרונה היה שבכל הארץ היתה הפסקת חשמל
<New0> אה אוקי
<asw3> לילה טוב
<New0> לא בכל הארץ אבל באזורים ענקיים
<New0> אגב אני מתכנן שבכסף הראשון שיהיה לי אחד מהדברים שאני יקנה זה UPS
<New0> למזלי בפעמים האחרונות שהיו בעיות חשמל אז הייתי על הנייד :P
<New0> ייאאלה לילה טוב :D
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר'ה
<Ddorda> ‏בוקר טוב
<nimrod> boker tov
<nimrod> misho ichol lazor li paam rishona sheli b linox
<Rodensky> לפנות בוקר ירדו שלג וברד לסירוגין. עכשיו יש שלג בשכבה דק ובעיקר המון בוץ על הכבישים :(
<Rodensky> ביי
<Rodensky> טעות בחלון, אבל ביי גם לכם:)
<nicoco> ביי~
<nicoco> התחלתי לבסוף להבין שאני לא באמת צריך ממשק גרפי למנהל הורדות ועדיף לי הרבה יותר שאני אוריד בפקודות wget
<nicoco> זה עובד הרבה יותר מהר והרבה יותר נוח :O
<nicoco> השאלה שלי היא כזו
<nicoco> זה אפשרי להגדיר אותו לפתוח מספר קישורים כדי שיעבוד באותה יעילות כמו מנהל הורדות אחר?
<nicoco> או שזה כבר קרה?
<liel> שלום לכולם
<avi1333> שלום liel
<avi1333> תגיד ניסית כבר את הפלאש פלייר החדש?
<liel> asw3: לא, על מה אתה מדבר?
<yhdsr> תקשיבו כולם, כדאי להקים ערוץ חדש בעברית לתקלות במחשב. אפילו על שרת אחר ולעשות גם גישה פשוטה ללא הורדות דרך אתר אינטרנט ( לצ'אט) ישההו רוצה לעזור לי לבנות את זה ולפרסם את זה? זה יכול לחסוך לאנשים הרבה טרדה אם יהיה להם כזה צ'אט
<avi1333_> אני לא מצליח להעתיק את הקובץ של הפלאש הוא אומר שאין הרשאות...:S
<trew1000> תנתק כמו בן אדם ואל תשלוף
<trew1000> תחזיר חזרה ותנסה שוב
<trew1000> בדרך כלל בעיות כאלה נוצרות בגלל ששולפים בלי לנתק קודם
<Rodensky> asw3, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7UmUX68KtE
<Rodensky> קליפ חובה :)
<avi1333_> ד"א אחי שעשיתי sudo איך אני יוצא מרוט?בלי לחכות רבע שעה כל פעם...
<trew1000> exit?
<avi1333_> אה חחח סבבה
<avi1333_> שניה אני בודק משהו BRB
<avi1333_> נראה לי שהפלאש הזה לוקח אפילו יותר cpu...
<avi1333_> נראה לי אני ימחק אותו...
<moshe> היי
<moshe> Shualdon:  כאן?
<moshe> יש פה מישהו?
<serfus> moshe, אהלן
<moshe> היי, מה קורה?
<moshe> אני פשוט לר בבית כך שאני פה מהנייד:)
<moshe> מה קורה עם הפגישה?
<moshe> אגב, אתה יכול להביא לי את הלינק לעמוד של הקהילה שלנו באובונטו העולמי?
<shimi810> ‎moshe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsraeliTeam
<serfus> וואו אני לא מאמין
<serfus> הפגישה היום
<moshe> תודה, אבל מצאתי את זה כבר:)
<serfus> התחילה לפני חצי שעה
<serfus> אוקיי, נראה כאילו במילא אין נושאים
<shimi810> ‏כתוב שם רק מה שקשור לוויקי העולמי, אל תכניס דברים בעברית - רק באתר החדש בוויקי
<moshe> הענין הוא שהמקום נטוש כרגע, ציפיתי ליותר תנועה לקראת המפגש ג0 אם דור ואני פחות נגישים כרגע
<serfus> מי אמור היה להיות מנהל הפגישה?
<shimi810> ‏איזה מפגש... כולם מרותקים לטלוויזיה עכשיו...
<moshe> יש רק נושא אחד וגם אותחו לא חובה לדבר כי זה בתכנון
<avi1333_> המפגש בדרך כלל ב4 לחודש לא?
<moshe> לא, הוא לרוב ביום ה' הראשון של החודש
<serfus> avi1333_, לא, הוא אמור להיות ביום חמישי הראשון של כל חודש
<avi1333_> אה הבנתי...
<serfus> moshe, :)
<moshe> אין לי בעיה אם מישהו יגיד שהוא היה בטלביזיה, הבעיה היא שלדעתי הרוב שכחו...
<serfus> אני שכחתי.. לצערי הייתי עסוק מידי
<yair> למה שיהיו מרותקים לטלויזיה?
<avi1333_> אני באמת לא חושב שייש גם נושאים...וכדי לנהל מפגש צריך את ליאל שיסדר בבוט את המוד של הפגישות
<moshe> אני אשלח מייל כשאגיע הביתה לרשימת התפוצה בענין ונתאם מפגש לעוד שבועיים או משהו
<serfus> New0 אמור להיות אבל נראה שהוא לא כאן
<moshe> שריפה ענקית בכרמל, יש הרוגים ונפגעים
<serfus> moshe, אם עד אז לא יהיו עוד נושאים לא צריך פגישה
<avi1333_> ולישראל גם אין מספיק חומר כדי לכבות את השריפה:S
<yair> אה זה אני כבר רגיל לחדשות מהאינטרנט...
<serfus> זאת פאשלה גדולה מצדינו
<moshe> מבקשים עזרה מיוון ומדינות נוספית בכיבוי לפי מה שהבנתי
<avi1333_> פשלה עצומה
<shimi810> ‏לא אין מספיק, אין בכלל, גמרו הכל
<shimi810> ‏וזה בגלל תקציב נמןך שהוביל לזה
<avi1333_> :S
<avi1333_> מישהו יודע למה בminitube אני יכול רק לשמוע ולא לראות את הוידאו?
<serfus> אז לא תיהיה פגישה היום
<serfus> או שלמישהו יש נושא חשוב שהוא רוצה לדון עליו?
<moshe> אני מאמין שהיתה פשלה מצד גורמי הכבאות שכנראה לא תכננו את המאבק באש כמו שצריך, היו אמורים לפחות למנוע את ההתפשטות של האש (זה התחיל בבוקר...)
<serfus> בואו נחליט קודם מה עם הפגישה ואז נדבר על זה
<moshe> אין נושא חשוב עד כמה שאני יודע, אבל הייתי מצפה שאנשים יגיעו לפחות לראות אם יש פגישה וכו', בקיצור אנו מאוכזב ממה שקורה פה
<serfus> נכון מאוד
<serfus> אין נושא בכלל
<moshe> לדעתי צריך לדחות אותה ולראות אם יש נושאים בעוד שבועיים, אם לא אז לפחות צריך עידכונים
<serfus> יש רק אחד ועליו דור כתב שאין מה לדון
<moshe> מה גם שיכולים לעלות נושאים לשיחה תוך כדי
<serfus> חוץ מזה של קביעת מנהל הפגישה הבא
<yair> לדעתי יש על מה לדבר דבר ראשון יש את כנס מאורות
<serfus> אני מציע פשוט לא לקיים פגישה החודש
<moshe> לדעתי אפשר להשאיר את ניו וואן, אלא אם הוא שכח ואז צריך לראות מה עושים בענין
<moshe> יאיר, דיברנו על מאורות חודש שעבר
<yair> סליחה לא ידעתי
<serfus> כן, אם הוא עדיין רוצה אין סיבה שהוא לא יעשה זאת
<yair> טוב אם אין מפגש אז נתראה בשמחות, חג שמח
<moshe> טוב, אם כך גם אני פורש, אני אשלח מייל הערב או מחר לכל המאוחר בענין
<kosherpup> אהלן
<serfus> kosherpup, היי
<kosherpup> אהלן סרפוס
<kosherpup> טוב עפתי לאכול בייייי
<sultan2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JnjMaRM3g8 Lemmings נמלולים
<sultan2> shimi810: שימל'ה
<shimi810> ‏כן!
<shimi810> ‎:)
<sultan2> מה שלומך?
<shimi810> ‏בסדר גמור, פחות מבחינת השריפה בכרמל
<sultan2> מתי תלמד: shimmy לא shimi
<sultan2> שריפה? מתי?
<sultan2> מה הגודל?
<shimi810> ‏שריפה ענקית, מ־מ 11 בבוקר
<shimi810> ‏פתח טלוויזיה או רדיו
<sultan2> ‏אין לי ט‫לוויזיה או רדיו
<sultan2> אני אקרא עד זה אח"כ
<sultan2> עד < אודות
<sultan2> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-11904135
<sultan2> avi1333_: !!!
<sultan2> נו נו נו לך! (06:19:04 PM) avi1333_: טוב הורדתי את הבטא של הפלאש החדש אבל איך אנימתקין את זה?
<sultan2> 1) שגיאות כתיב
<sultan2> 2) תוכנה קניינית
<avi1333_> חחח כן שכתובים מהר יש שגיאות כתיב...
<avi1333_> לגבי תוכנה קניינת לצערי זה הפתרוןה יחיד שלא גורם למעבד לצעוק
<avi1333_> ד"א הגרסא החדשה לא משהו חזרתי לקודמת
<sultan2> avi1333_: חרם
<avi1333_> חחחחח רוב המשתמשים פה משתמשים בפלאש...
<avi1333_> ד"א אם יש לך פתרון אחר טוב אניישמח לשמוע...
<avi1333_> אני גם לא ממש מרוצה מהפלאש תאמין לי
<sultan2> avi1333_: אנא המתן
<avi1333_> sultan2 אחי באמת יש פתרון טוב שלא גורם למעבד להגיע לקצה גבול היכולתשלו?
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<sultan2> Do not forget who are Adobe and other Corporate America companies (html-5 video* is being censored constantly on youtube). <http://tinyvid.tv/show/2zzyqz519pywx>
<sultan2> * Boycott Adobe campaign launches • The Register <http://www.theregister.co.uk/2001/07/19/boycott_adobe_campaign_launches/>
<sultan2> * Boycott Adobe (archive.org) <http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.boycottadobe.com/>
<sultan2> פתרון ליו-טיוב:
<sultan2> Firefox + Greasemonkey <https://addons.mozilla.org/addon/748/> + YouTube Video Download (by rossy) <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/62634>
<avi1333_> יש את lightpark אבל הוא במקום פלאש ואז לא יהיה לי דברים אחרים
<avi1333_> תודה רבה אחח:) יש פתרון דומה גם לכרומיום?
<avi1333_> *אחי
<sultan2> טוב
<sultan2> XHamster <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/62487> יש גם
<avi1333_> זה אבל פתרון להורדה...
<avi1333_> גם שימושי:)אבל לא עוזר כתחליף לפלאש
<sultan2> תפתח URL ב TOTEM
<New0> avi1333 היי מה קורה?
<sultan2> או VLC או PAROLE
<sultan2> New0: מה המצב?
<avi1333_> כן ליוטיוב יש פתרונות אבל מה אם דברים אחרים?
<avi1333_> New0 סבבה אחי מה איתך?
<New0> sultan2 בסדר מה נשמע?
<New0> אבי, בסדר
<sultan2> New0: gut gut :D
<avi1333_> sultan2 הורדתי גם תוכנה בשם minitube אבל במקום וידאו רואים שם מסך שחור
<New0> אבי, אתה יודע  מה בסוף עשיתי?
<sultan2> ‏‫איפה Ddorda
<avi1333_> ?
<New0> אבי, הבאתי את העבודה לבית :P
<avi1333_> חחחחחחח מה זאות אומרת?:D
<avi1333_> לקחת את המחשב אליך לבית?
<New0> כן את כולם
<New0> 4 מחשבים + סוויצ' של רשת
<New0> יש לי בבית KVM אז אני מסודר עם מסך, מקלדת, ועכבר אחד
<avi1333_> חחח חזק
<avi1333_> החלפת לה כבר את החומרה הפגומה?
<New0> כן עכשיו יש לי להתקין ווינדוס + לסדר 3 מחשבים + לסדר לארבעתם רשת בסוף
<avi1333_> אה סבבה בהצלחה אחי:)
<avi1333_> ד"א סתם מעניין לדעת אתה מתקין לה חוקי או פרוץ?
<New0> הכל חוקי. ואתה באמת שואל הזאת שאלה בכללי?
<New0> כי זה עסק אז הכל חוקי
<New0> זה למה אני הסברתי לה למה עדיף סביבת לינוקס
<avi1333_> כן סבבה
<avi1333_> כן באמת כשאלה כללית מעניין לדעת אם היא העדיפה לקנות חוקי או פרוץ הרי זה עסק
<New0> ברור חוקי. כי זה עסק
<avi1333_> אה יפה אחי:)
<New0> היא אמרה לי, שאנשים סיפרו לה על זה שמישהו יכול לבוא אליה לביקורת מאגודה מסויימת של נגד פריצות וכאלה
<New0> ולבדוק לה את החוקיות במחשבים
<avi1333_> קשה לי להאמין שבאמת עושים את זה....
<New0> גם לי
<New0> אבל ככה היא אמרה לי
<New0> ואז שאלתי אותה מאיפה את יודעת?
<New0> אז היא אמרה לי שככה סיפרו לה
<New0> ואני לא ממש בטוח בזה
<avi1333_> אה סבבה ,האמת שייש די הרבה עסקים שמשתמשים בתוכנות לא חוקיות וקשה לי להאמין שעושים להם משהו...
<sultan2> בחיי, אתם כל כך מוזרים, מידת הקור בישראל היא לא כל כך קריטית לבני אדם
<New0> חכה שייתפסו אותם ואז נראה
<New0> למרות שזה אחד למליון אולי, אני ממש לא מבין בזה
<avi1333_> sultan2 לא ממש הבנתי...
<sultan2> אני מגיב לשאר הרשומות מקודם לכן
<avi1333_> כן גם אנילא ממש מבין בזה:S
<sultan2> ‏‫אני בקושי פותח את המזגן (עדיין מכוון על קור, למען האמת)
<avi1333_> אה סבבה סולטן:D
<sultan2> ואני מסתובב עם תחתוני + טרנינג + חצי חולצה/גופיה
<sultan2> זהו!
<avi1333_> http://tinyvid.tv/ לא עובד הכי טוב אבל אהבתי את הרעיון:)
<H3r0> sultan2 - צלם את עצמך ושלח לנו !
<sultan2> יש שם סרטים מלאים שצונזרו ביו-טיוב
<avi1333_> חחחח אני דוווקא די רגיש לקור
<H3r0> או שבעצם לא לא לא לאל א לא לא לא
<sultan2> :)
<H3r0> :P
<sultan2> חחחחחח
<avi1333_> חחחח כן אתר ממש נחמד אבל הבעיה שאם אתה שם לו לינק מיוטיוב הוא עובד קצת לאט
<New0> :P
<avi1333_> הוא משתמש בhtml5 נכון?
<New0> אבי, איזה באסה אני לא יודע אם זה קשור או לא אבל ב KVM שלי המקלדת לא עובדת שאני בביוס
<avi1333_> מהזה KVM ?
<avi1333_> מאפשר שימוש במספר מחשבים אם אותו ציוד קצה?
<avi1333_> *עם
<avi1333_> אני חייב לשפר את השגיאות כתיבS:
<New0> נכון
<sultan2> http://tinyvid.tv/search?q=ron%20paul
<avi1333_> אה יפה:D אני צריך איזה אחד כזה:D
<New0> מסך מקלדת עכבר על כמה מחשבים
<New0> :)
<New0> וואלה
<sultan2> Ron Paul OWNS Sean Hannity... again <http://tinyvid.tv/show/16twim4q80rtp>
<avi1333_> מי זה רון פאול?
<avi1333_> New0 מוזר למה זה לא עובד תחת הביוס:S
<New0> אני עכשיו בדקתי את זה על ה KVM השני וזה גם לא עובד, אז כנראה משהו עם המחשב הזה
<New0> בעצם זה אולי לא מוזר
<avi1333_> כנראה....:S
<New0> אבל אולי המחשב הזה קצת אינדוודואלי
<avi1333_> כל פעם להתחיל לנתק ולחבר את החיבורים זה ממש מעצבן:S
<avi1333_> sultan2 התוסף של הורדת וידאו מעוד שימושי הורדתיעכשיו קליפ באיכות hd תוךכמה שניות:)
<avi1333_> 1080p
<sultan2> avi1333_: רון פול היה מועמד לנשיאות ארה"ב בשנת 2008 וצינזרו אותו בתשקורת של ארה"ב ושל ישראל
<sultan2> הוא היחיד שיביא שלום למזרח התיכון!
<avi1333_> וואי מעניין לשמוע אני יסתכל בוידאו באתר הזה:)
<sultan2> ‏‏‫א‫סתכל
<avi1333_> חחח כן צודק...
<avi1333_> אני חייב לעבוד על העברית שלי:S
<sultan2> ‏שימו לב לדעה המשוחדת, ‫שימו לב לאיש השחום שמכר את נשמתו: "האם אתה מחוץ למפלגה, או שהמפלגה מנותקת משאר העולם"
<sultan2> Terrorism: Ron Paul vs. Giuliani @ SC Debate <http://tinyvid.tv/show/2iomp31sfz78s>
<New0> אבי, טוב כנראה את המחשב ההוא אני יצטרך לטפל לבד
<New0> גם ככה יש לי ב KVM רק 3 כבלים וחסר לי אחד
<avi1333_> אה סבבה טוב לא כזה נורא
<avi1333_> טוב אני הולך להתעדכן מעט על אירועי היום BRB
<New0> כן
<avi1333_> השריפה הזאות אסון לאומי:S
<liel> avi1333_: כן, ראיתי אותה מהחלון. היא ממש נראית כמו אפר שיוצא מהר געש כשהוא מתפרץ
<liel> :S
<shimi810> ‏יצאתי החוצה, מריחים גם פה את הריח...
<shimi810> ‏אי שם בצפון הקריות - צפון קרית ביאליק
<shimi810> ‏ושמעתם כבר? האש עברה את כביש 4 לכיוון הים, אם היא מגיעה לכביש 2 אז לא יהיה אפשרי לברוח למרכז
<shimi810> ‏לפחות בדרכים הראשיות ולא דרך כבישים עוקפים פנימיים
<New0> מישהו פה מבין ברשתות?
<New0> מה ההבדל בין רשת 255.255.255.0 לרשת 255.0.0.0
<New0> מסכת רשת משנה
<New0> ווואו זה מוזר! חברה כנסו שניה לפה http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123/he בגוגל כרום או כרומיום
<New0> לי זה מציג את העברית משמאל לימין
<New0> רציתי לדעת אם גם לכם זה עושה אותו דבר
<shimi810> ‏אכן
<New0> אוקי תודה
<New0> פאקין מייקרוסופט
<New0> לא פלא שהייתי צריך לתקן את המחשבים האלו חחח
<shimi810> ‏עזוב, זה לא אפשרי לתקן אותם, כל מערכת ההפעלה הזאת צריכה תיקון עמוק
<New0> חחחחחחחחחח
<New0> בגלל זה מבזבזים כסף על טכנאים ואתה זה שנהנה מזה חחחחחחחחחח
<New0> חוץ מהחחשב הזה יש לי עוד 3 מחשבים שאני צריך לתקן וו.... לסדר רשת
<New0> אבל הכרטיס רשת עושה בעיות לבנתיים חחח
<New0> פאקין שיט
<New0> חחמממ אוקי הצלחתי לתקן את העברית זה היה בעיה של קידוד
<New0> איזה באסה. עכשיו בגלל עוד תקלה כזאת אני צריך לשמור את כל הדף שאני רואה בשביל שאם אני יתקל בזה בעתיד
<New0> המחשב שלי כבר עמוס מהשטויות האלו
<New0> חחח
<sultan2> 1953 מה לא סיפרו לנו אודות אירן http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzCDdXkwe28
<New0> היי, חברה מישהו פה מבין ברשתות?
<avi1333_> New0 אני מבין ממש מעט
<New0> BRB
<sultan2> ‏‏New0: האם ראית כבר את הסרט "‫התאגיד"?
<sultan2> The Corporation (2003) http://conspil.com/2009/01/13/התאגיד/
<New0> sultan2 לא עוד לא ראיתי ולא הורדתי
<New0> אני לא יודע מאיפה להוריד אותו אבל גם אין לו תרגום
<sultan2> בקישור כבר יש תרגום צמוד
<sultan2> אתה יכול להוריד עם תוסף
<New0> אני לא ממש מעוניין בתרגום מובנה
<New0> אני אוהב כל אחד לחוד
<sultan2> אני מבין אותך, כך גם אני מעדיף
<sultan2> ‏‫תשלח אי-מייל לקונספיל כדי לקבל את קובץ SRT
<New0> למה אין דרך אחרת להוריד אותו?
<sultan2> גרסא מלאה איכותית ורשמית של הסרט להורדה http://torrentz.com/565e44c9eef39db4972474c9b3f195930b949797
<sultan2> האם אתה יודע לעשות שימוש בטורנטים
<New0> ואגב אני לא ראיתי גם את הסרט הזה בשום בסיס נתונים של אתרים ישאלים
<New0> כן ברור
<sultan2> כי האתרים הישראליים מכרו את נשמתם לשטן
<sultan2> זה למה אין מה לראות בתשקורת הישראלית
<sultan2> http://INFOWARS.com
<New0> מה הקשר?
<New0> אתרים ישראלים הם בפני עצמם
<sultan2> כשאנשים מ"המוסד" של ישראל היו נגד אופן הפשיטה של צה"ל על השייטת לעזה, אף ערוץ או עיתון לא נתן להם זמן במה, רק בתוכנית של Alex Jones באנגלית היה אפשר לשמוע את דעתם
<sultan2> היה ספיישל ראיונות על סוכני ביטחון ישראליים בעניין במשך ארבעה ימים
<sultan2> כדי לראות ולשמוע מה באמת קורא בישראל אתה צריך ללכת ל"חו"ל" כדי לעשות זאת
<sultan2> תיקון: האתרים הכי ידועים שאין לםה בעיות עם הממשלות של ישראל, לפחות
<sultan2> לםה > להם
<sultan2> בישראל
<New0> איזה שייטת של עזה?
<New0> האונייה מטורקיה?
<New0> sultan2 ?
<sultan2> בדיוק
<New0> לדעתי טוב מאוד שישראל פשטה על השייטת של עזה
<New0> אבל הטעות שלה שהיא עשתה את זה לפני הזמן
<sultan2> טוב, אבל לא חרצתי אתת דעתי
<New0> הם אולי היו צריכים לחכות עד שהם יכנסו למים הטוריאלים של ישראל
<sultan2> מוטב שלא יצנזרו דעות, זו דעתי
<New0> זה נכון
<New0> וזה דעתך
<New0> אבל דעת כל אחד בעולם תציג רק את מה שטוב לך
<New0> מה שבא לאינטרנסים שלך
<New0> אף עיתונאי אין לו ביצים לצאת נגד ישראל אבל עד הסוך
<New0> *הסוף
<New0> כולו יסתכלו עליו אחרת
<New0> וזה לא רק בישראל זה בכל העולם
<sultan2> רוב האנשים מהמוסד (כולה שמונה) אמרו לאלכס שלא הייתה שום סיבה לפשוט על האוניה משום שלא הייתה סכנה בכלל ומכיוון שיחסי הכוחות היו רחוקים האחד מהשני
<New0> כמו המאפיה הכי גדולה בעולם (ארה"ב) אף אחד לא ייצא נגדה
<sultan2> נכון, אני מבין מה אתה אומר
<New0> נכון זה נכון
<New0> רק בגלל שלא היו קרובים שיפוטית
<New0> אבל המדינה לא שמה קצוץ
<sultan2> ולכן אנחנו צריכים להחרים את העיתונים שלא עושים את עבודתם כפי שהם מצהירים שהם עושים
<New0> לא שמה זין על אף אחד וזה כמובן גם ארה"ב וכל העולם למרות שלא ממש כמו המדינה אבל קרוב מאוד
<New0> לא צריך להחרים אף אחד
<New0> פשוט אין לו ביצים
<New0> *להם
<New0> *להם/להן
<sultan2> ומה, צריך ללחוץ עוד על הפרסומות ב Ynet ?
<sultan2> ‏‫בין השאר זה מראה שלמרות שישראל מצויה בשלום עם טורקיה וסוחרת עימה, היא לא סומכת על האבטחה שלה (יש פה בעיה)
<New0> זה מה שנקרא שיטת מכירה
<sultan2> הארץ, ידיעות, מעריב, ישראלי, ישראל היום < חרם
<New0> תגיד אתה תסמוך על הערבי מסויים בחיים שלך?
<New0> אתה תיהיה מוכן להפנות אליו את הגב?
<New0> גם אם אתה מכיר אותו טוב
<New0> ואתם אומרים ברחוב שלום אחד לשני
<sultan2> אני אשמע למי שיאמר את האמת
<New0> אתה לא תסמוך עליו בכלל
<New0> בול שיט
<New0> בול שיט בול שיט בול שיט בול שיט בול שיט בול שיט בול שיט
<New0> אתה לא מאמין אפילו למילים שיוצאים לך מהפה
<sultan2> לא איכפת לי מאיפה באתה (או מה הצבע שלך), אלא לאן אתה הולך
<New0> אבל אם אתה כן סימן שיש לך משהו לא בסדר בראש
<sultan2> ‏‫אותו מיליארדר שהוא הבעלים או זה שממן את העיתון ישראלי ונמצא בלאס וגאס ובאוסטרליה רוב זמנו, ממן את מפלגת הליכוד
<New0> כי שנינו יודעים טוב מאוד שיהודי וערבי לא סומכים אחד על השני. וזה מגיע משני הצדדים
<sultan2> ידיעות אחרונות = מגזין הליכוד
<sultan2> מעריב = מגזין קדימה
<sultan2> ברור
<New0> אבל לעומת זאת אם אתה תיהיה באמריקה אולי ויש מצב שאתה ממש תסמוך על ערבי
<New0> כי כולם שם שווים
<sultan2> את גם ערבי לא צריך להקשיב למנהיגים ערבים שקרנים
<New0> והערבים שם הם לא כמו הערבים במדינה
<New0> בכלל לא
<New0> וראיתי כמה ערבים שאמריקה והם ממש לא נראים אותו הדבר כמו במדינה
<New0> טוב אחי אני חייב לזוז
<New0> אני יהיה ליד המחשב
<sultan2> לילה טוב ;)
<New0> אבל לא יענה ישר אלא אולי ייקח לי זמן
<New0> בין הודעה להודעה כי יש לי פה כמה מחשבים של לקוחה לסדר לה
<New0> יש לי עוד כמה שעות טובות לשבת על זה
<New0> אז אם יש לך משהו אבל תשתדל לא פוליטיקה כי אני שונא את זה כמעט כמו המדינה
<New0> טוב אחי
<New0> רגע אתה התכוונת לומר לי שאתה הולך לישון ?
<sultan2> לא
<sultan2> חשבתי שאתה עומד ללכת לישון
<sultan2> אני אלך בעוד 20 דקות
<New0> אה אוקי
<sultan2> אם כולם יגידו שיש לנו 'חרא מדינה' דברים ישתנו לטוב
<sultan2> אגב, אתה יודע איך לומר שאתה לא מרוצה מארה"ב?
<sultan2> אתה מניף את הדגל הפוך
<New0> חחחחחחחחחח
<New0> כן ראיתי את זה בסרט
<sultan2> זו לא בדיחה
<New0> אני לא צחקתי ממש אבל זה הצחיק אותי עכשיו בלב
<New0> ואני לא ממש ידעתי את זה אבל ראיתי את זה בסרט
<sultan2> ‏‫איך אתה עושה את אותו הדבר עם דגל ישראל?
<sultan2> לוקח בד בצורת מלבן, מצייד שני קווים כמו שוליים בכביש ומצייר קקי באמצע (זו עבירה פלילית)
<New0> אבל בסוף הם לא הפכו את הדגל אלא דיברו על זה
<New0> חחחחחחחח
<New0> וווואללה
<sultan2> שיטה טובה לצנזורה של ביקורת על המדינה
<New0> זהה מגניב
<sultan2> ואי אפשר להניף את הדגל שלנו הפוך
<sultan2> תחשוב על זה טוב טוב
<New0> תשמע חייבים למנוע דברים מסויימים בחיים בגלל כל מיני סיבות
<sultan2> מצנזרים אותנו וזה ממש לא מקרי שזה ככה
<New0> ווואווו הגזמת הרבה
<New0> אם מישהו היה הופך את דגל ישראל אני מניח שכמה יירצו להרוג אותו
<sultan2> אז איך אדם אילם אומר ברחוב שהוא לא מרוצה מהמדינה? הרי הוא לא יכול למרוח קקי על הסמל "מגן דוד"
<sultan2> זו עבירה פלילית
<New0> כי זה כבר נחשב טרוריזם לפי מה שהמדינה שלנו סבלה בשנים
<New0> טוב תשמע אני מבקש ממך לא לחזור על זה שוב
<New0> מטעמי דת
<New0> הסמל הזה של מגן דוד מסמל על היהדות וללללללללללאאאאאאאאאא על המדינה
<New0> מובן??????????
<New0> זה שהמדינה השתמשה בדגל ישראל זה בשביל להציג שאנחנו כביכול יהודים פה
<sultan2> זה ברור לחלוטין
<New0> אבל זה לא אומר שהם שומרים על התורה בכלל
<sultan2> אבל זה מייצג את הממשל
<sultan2> ברור
<New0> חמץ בפסח????  WTF
<New0> לאיפה הגענו
<New0> ??????
<New0> זה לא מייצג שום ממשל
<New0> תשכח מזה
<New0> זה מייצג את היהדות לא את הממשל וזה שהמדינה החליטה להשתמש עם זה . זה לא אומר שהם באמת הולכים לפי החוקים של היהדות
<New0> וזאת צביעות
<New0> אז תשכח מזה בכלל
<sultan2> (01:45:14 AM) New0: כי זה כבר נחשב טרוריזם לפי מה שהמדינה שלנו סבלה בשנים
<sultan2> ‏‫מחנות ריכוז היו בגרמניה הנאצית עוד לפני מלחה"ע השניה, היטלר ביקש לקחת אדם סלבי ממחנה ריכוז להביאו לגבול עם מדינה X להלבישו במדים גרמניים ולהלביש שני חיילים גרמניים במדים של המדינה X ולהרוג את האסיר ממחנה הריכוז כדי לומר לעם הגרמני שמדינה X הרגה חייל
<sultan2> זה שזה נראה ככה, לא אומר שזה באמת ככה
<New0> על אמריקה אתה יכול לומר כזה דבר. בגלל שהם בכלל לא עם אלא סתם ממשל דפוק בשכל שעושה מה בא לו בזין יותר מכל העולם
<sultan2> המדינה מחליטה מה תראה ותשמע בטלויזיה וברדיו
<New0> טוב הקישור הזה שכתבת לי פה זה נראה בגי'בריש
<New0> וווואוו תשמע אתה יותר מידיי תפוס על המדינה
<sultan2> איזה דפדפן ואיזה אתר?
<sultan2> לא רק על ישראל ;)
<sultan2> torrentz או conspil
<New0> נכון גם אני שירתתי בצבא של הזונות האלו אבל זה לא אומר שכולם בצבא זונות אלא שרובם ככה ואני נפלתי לאחד מהם
<sultan2> אני מדבר על ההנהלה
<New0> אני רואה גיבריש פה בציט
<New0> טוב שמע עוד הפעם גררת אותי לפוליטיקה
<New0> עזוב תשנה נוסה
<New0> *נושא
<sultan2> The Corporation התאגיד
<sultan2> http://conspil.com/2009/01/13/%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%90%D7%92%D7%99%D7%93/
<sultan2> http://torrentz.com/565e44c9eef39db4972474c9b3f195930b949797
<New0> אוקי מה הם הקישורים האלו? 1 סרט 2 ?????
<sultan2> conspil.com הסרט עם תרגום בעברית ותקציר בעברית
<New0> ואין תרגום בנפרד?
<sultan2> לא, אתה צריך לשלוח אימייל לקונספיל
<sultan2> כדי לקבל את קובץ הכתוביות SRT
<sultan2> 2) torrentz.com הטורנט הרשמי של הגרסא הרשמית להורדה מהמפיקים הרשמיים של הסרט
<New0> אוקי אם אני יכול לקבל את זה באימייל ברור גם שאני יכול לקבל את גם בהורדה מסויימת
<New0> השאלה מאיפה
<sultan2> אני הצעתי דרך אימייל מכיוון שאינני יודע על מקור אחר
<New0> אה אוקי
<sultan2> התרגום לא מעניין אותי כל כך ;)
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-03
<New0> אוקי
<sultan2> תגידו, האם למישהו יש דרך להשיג את המידע מהטוררנט הבא? http://torrentz.com/307bb1aeb770a5c15d84dff47895b4fe65b40a33
<New0> www.isohunt.com לטורנטים
<New0> איזה מידע?
<sultan2> יש IP של מחשב מסורעה אבל מדינת ישראל חוסמת אותו
<sultan2> תלחץ על הקישור
<sultan2> ספר בנוגע לאבטחת מידע ברשת מקומית
<sultan2> ‏‫מסורעה < מסוריה*
<New0> אה, איפה .... אני עוד לא הגעתי לאבטחת מידע
<New0> תגיד אתה קיצוני/שמאלי<?
<sultan2> לא
<New0> את זאב עצבני אתה אוהב?
<sultan2> הספר באנגלית
<sultan2> זה לא ספר בערבית
<sultan2> לא
<New0> אוקי הבנתי אבל אין לי עוד זמן לזה
<sultan2> הוא רק צועק
<New0> יש לי עוד ספר בעברית של דורון סיון שעוד לא סיימתי לקרוא מחוסר זזמן
<sultan2> זה טוב שהוא מנגח את הכנסת ואת הממשלה
<sultan2> אבל הוא לא מציג בסיס לאישומים
<New0> לדעתי הוא סתם דפוק בשכל
<sultan2> הספר קשור לכל מערכת הפעלה
<sultan2> טוב :)
<asw3> מידע מטורנט?
<asw3> איזה מידע?
<sultan2> אכן asw3
<sultan2> http://torrentz.com/307bb1aeb770a5c15d84dff47895b4fe65b40a33
<sultan2> יש משתמש עם IP סורי
<sultan2> ואני בקושי מצליח להוריד ממנו
<asw3> נו ו?
<asw3> כולה 9 מגה
<sultan2> מכיוון שישראלל חוסמת תעבורה ל IP מסוריה
<asw3> איזה שטויות
<sultan2> אין עוד אנשים שמעלים את המידע
<asw3> למה שיחסמו תעבורה?
<sultan2> רק הבחור הסורי
<sultan2> כי זה סוריה
<asw3> ועל כמה מוריד?
<sultan2> ממנו? כלום
<sultan2> אני מוריד 20 GB בממוצע ביום
<sultan2> ומעלה 5 GB ביום
<asw3> לא נראה לי שחוסמים תעבורה
<asw3> יותר הגיוני שהמקור שלך דפוק
<sultan2> אני מנסה להוריד את המידע כבר יותר מארבעה ימים
<sultan2> מי? הסורי?
<sultan2> למה הכוונה מקור?
<sultan2> בביטוררנט אין דבר כזה מקור, זה כל הקסם שבביטוררנט
<asw3> מקור=משתף
<sultan2> יש רק מספרים סידוריים
<sultan2> אהא
<sultan2> יש לי 50.5kB מתוך 9mB
<New0> סולטן ווואוו עכשיו סיימתי לקרוא את זה נראה אחלה ספר תודה, אני מקווה שיהיה לי זמן לקרוא את זה
<New0> ונראה לי שההגדרות שלך לא טובות
<sultan2> בששמחה רבה
<New0> או שאתה לא יודע להוריד טורנטים
<New0> בלי לזלזל כמבן :P
<sultan2> אני מוריד בלי הפסקה מביטוררנט
<sultan2> ‏‫
<sultan2> ‏‪(02:07:57 AM)‬‏‬ ‪sultan2‬‏‬: ‫אני מוריד 20 GB בממוצע ביום
<sultan2> ‏‪(02:08:05 AM)‬‏‬ ‪sultan2‬‏‬: ‫ומעלה 5 GB ביום
<New0> אוקי אז אולי טעות שלי
<New0> אבל תנסה להוריד את זה מכמה אתרים
<New0> וכל פעם שאתה מפעיל את הקובץ הזה אז אם יש מקורות חדשים הוא מוסיף לך את זה
<sultan2> הורדתי את זה: d971ae399a3095c2861d544d38c2f5913ee64bfb
<New0> אין לי מושג מה זה
<New0> :)
<sultan2> http://torrentz.com/d971ae399a3095c2861d544d38c2f5913ee64bfb
<sultan2> הוספתי את כל המקורות שמצאתי
<sultan2> תן לי רשימה של הטראקרים שלך
<New0> כמו שאמרתי לך אין לי עכשיו זמן לזה
<New0> אני עכשיו רק שמרתי את זה במחשב
<New0> אתה יודע מה שניה
<sultan2> אז מאיפה אתה יודע מה יש בספר?
<sultan2> את מה שמרת?
<New0> את הקובץ
<New0> ולא דיברתי על הספר
<New0> אחרת כבר הייתי שולח לך את זה
<New0> ישירות
<New0> או מעלה את זה לך
<sultan2> אם כן, אז על איזה ספר דיברת?
<New0> http://www.h33t.com/details.php?id=307bb1aeb770a5c15d84dff47895b4fe65b40a33
<New0> ווואו זה באמת חלש
<New0> בקושי שיש משתפים
<New0> תכף אני מתחבר למחשב של ההורדות שלי ונראה
<sultan2> בבקשה, תודיע לי, אם תצליח להוריד את זה מהמשתמש הסורי
<New0> תגיד
<sultan2> http://whois.domaintools.com/94.141.206.240
<New0> מאיפה לעזאזל אני ידע שהוא משתמש וגם שהוא סורי
<New0> ?????
<sultan2> אני יודע מה ה IP
<sultan2> כל השאר זה ניחושים
<New0> אוקי ומה זה אומר הכתובת ה IP הזאת?
<New0> אאאאההה
<New0> הבנתי
<sultan2> 94.141.206.240 < סוריה
<sultan2> אכן
<New0> אתר נחמד, אני מבין מהדומיין
<New0> אני לא נכנסתי אליו אלא הבנתי את זה מהשם של האתר
<New0> טוב תשמע זה גם לא יירד לך
<New0> אין בכלל SEED
<sultan2> תמתין עד שה IP הסורי יופיע
<New0> אוקי לבנתיים אני לא רואה שום IP
<GuySoft> ‏היי, יש כאן איזה בונה אתרים שיכול לעזור לי לעצב דף ב-CSS שיראה יפה?
<GuySoft> ‏ממש דף עם 3 אלמנטים.. זה לתרגום
<sultan2> ‏‫לילה טוב
<New0> לילה טוב :)
<New0> מה אתה צריך לדעת ב CSS ?
<New0> www.w3schools.com
<New0> לא יודע
<New0> סולטן אני לא יודע
<GuySoft> ‏New0, אני לא ממש יודע איך עושים דברים כאלה
<New0> אין בעיה
<GuySoft> ‎New0, כתבתי את הדף הבא: http://gnet.homelinux.com/3arabi.html
<New0> מה אתה רוצה לעשות?
<GuySoft> ‏New0, זה מתרגם. עכשיו אני רוצה שהוא לא יראה כמו משהו מלפני 20 שנה
<New0> אני מקווה שאני יוכל לעזור לך עד כמה רחוק שאני יודע as far as i know
<GuySoft> ‏New0, זה מתורגמן שלפי מה שאני רואה הוא ייחודי מסוגו
<New0> רק שניה אני כבר יסתכל
<GuySoft> ‏הוא מתרגם את הערבית צ'אט
<GuySoft> ‏New0, ראית?
<New0> כן עכשיו ראיתי
<New0> אני פשוט עושה פה מלא דברים :) סוריי מה שאני יוכל לעזור אני אשמח אבל תסלח לי אם לוקח לי כמה זמן לענות אוקי?
<New0> :)
<New0> GuySoft כן ראיתי
<GuySoft> ‏New0, תוכל לעשות משהו?
<GuySoft> ‎New0, יש לנו כמובן מודל : http://translate.google.com/#auto|en|
<New0> מה אתה רוצה? לבנות לעצמך אחד כזה?
<New0> ומה קשור CSS ?
<GuySoft> ‏אני בניתי מה שאני צריך. רק רוצה שיהיה עכשיו קצת עיצוב.. CSS. כפתורים יפים
<GuySoft> ‎New0, אולי גם javascript
<GuySoft> ‏זה פשוט דברים שאני לא ממש מתעסק בהם
<New0> רגע זה שלך?
<New0> גם אני לא אבל היה לי טיפה נסיון עם זה באתר שלי
<GuySoft> ‏New0, כן אני כתבתי את הקוד של המתרגם הזה
<New0> יפה
<New0> אוקי מה אתה עכשיו רוצה לשעות?
<GuySoft> ‏אני מקווה גם מחר לקבל אישור מאנשים שהתבססתי על הקוד שלהם ולפרסם את זה
<New0> *לעשות
<New0> האם זה קוד פתוח?
<GuySoft> ‏New0, אני רוצה לעצב את הדף ההוא שכתבתי למשהו יותר רציני
<New0> אוקי אתה מבין בתמונות?
<New0> אתה יודע מה עזוב את התמונות
<New0> אתה יודע ערבית?
<GuySoft> ‏קצת.. אני יודע ליצור דברים נחמדים
<New0> אוקי קודם שים את זה במרכז הדף
<GuySoft> ‏אני רוצה שזה יראה פשוט כמו דף עכשוי. אם זה יתפוס זה צריך להראות טוב
<GuySoft> ‏אוקי
<GuySoft> ‏אוקי זה באמצע
<New0> אוקי בא נראה
<New0> יפה
<GuySoft> ‏איך למשל נעשה את הכותרת יותר web2.0?
<New0> אה אז אתה רוצה רעיונות נכון?
<New0> את זה אני לא יודע מה לענות לך כי לפי מה שאני הבנתי ווב 2.0 זה מדבר אליו בלי טקסט ממש
<New0> אז בא לפחות ניתן לו מראה
<New0> ואני שם לב שאתה מחפש רעיונות נכון?
<GuySoft> ‏New0, אני רוצה לדעת איך ליישם. צריך ספריות בשביל לעשות דברים כאלה
<GuySoft> ‏New0, לווב 2.0 יש קונבציות של עיצוב.
<New0> לא יודע בדיוק אבל יש גם בהמשך jQuery שזה ספריה של JS
<New0> אוקי אבל אני לא ממש הבנתי מה זה ווב 2.0 אח שלי פעם אחת הסביר לי אבל לא ממש הבנתי עד הסוף
<New0> עכשיו תן מסגרת  לזה
<New0> ותן רקע לדף
<New0> צבע מסויים אבל יפה
<GuySoft> ‏New0, ייצרתי לוגו
<GuySoft> ‎http://gnet.homelinux.com/3arabi/
<New0> וווואוו עכשיו זה יותר יפה בהרבה
<New0> :)
<New0> רגע אבל למה עכשיו אין את הסיומת של .html?
<GuySoft> ‎New0, איך?
<GuySoft> ‎http://gnet.homelinux.com/3arabi/
<GuySoft> ‏New0, אוקי אני צריך אנימציה שלך טעינה עכשיו
<New0> אני אומר שהכתובת שלך לפני זה היתה http://gnet.homelinux.com/3arabi.html
<New0> עם סיומת של HTML
<New0> ועכשיו זה השתנה משום מה
<GuySoft> ‏כי העברתי את זה לתקייה
<GuySoft> ‎New0, ^
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> נחמד
<New0> איך אתה בונה את זה?
<New0> PHP ?
<New0> תגיד אתה מבין ברשתות?
<GuySoft> ‎New0, python +javascript
<New0> אה יפה
<New0> אני כתבתי פעם ב JS אבל בפייתון עוד לא ייצא לי אפילו "שלום עולם"
<New0> תגיד אתה מבין ברשתות?
<liel> בוקר טוב (עד כמה שאפשר) לכולם
<New0> בוקר טוב
<New0> מה שלומך ?
<liel> New0: מעולה, אני בדיוק עובד על מנגנון פקודות הטקסט החדש של הובורג
<liel> הוא בינתיים מהיר כמו שד :D
<New0> liel יפה
<New0> liel המנגנון שאני הצעתי?
<lightpriest> כושילירבאק
<lightpriest> #$<>KYNTK#L$×¢LK$NGL#K
<New0> nv?
<New0> מה?
<Rodensky> sultan2, בהקשר לשיחת הלילה שלך - את דגל ישראל אי אפשר להציג הפוך מכיוון שאם תהפוך אותו, הוא יירא האותו דבר.
<Rodensky> *ייראה אותו דבר
<Rodensky> הוא עוצב כך במכוון, כדי שלא תוכל להביע ביקורת על המדינה ;)
<lightpriest> >!#$<!><$N!23
<New0> lightpriest אתה לא יכול לכתוב עברית?
<New0> אם אתה לא יכול תכתוב 1
<New0> אם גם אנגלית אתה לא יכול לכתוב אז תרשום 2
<lightpriest> ..
<lightpriest> שלום
<New0> שלום גם לך :)
<lightpriest> כבר חשבתי שהאינטרנט שלי זוחל
<lightpriest> זה שיגע אותי
<lightpriest> יש לי מלא בעיות מוזרות בזמן האחרון
<lightpriest> אני לא רואה אנשים שמחוברים בפייסבוק באמפת'י
<lightpriest> וזה בא והולך כזה
<lightpriest> חירפן אותי לגמרי
<liel> New0: אני לא ממש זוכר איזה מנגנון אתה הצעת, לצערי
<liel> המנגנון החדש של הובורג מבוסס על מסד נתונים SQLite3
<New0> אה אז זה לא אני
<New0> :)
<liel> New0: אני אזמין אותך לחדר הבדיקה על מנת שתתרשם ממנו ותחווה את דעתך
<New0> sultan2 ?
<sultan2> תודה רבה לגברת Rodensky שטרחה להבהיר את דבריי
<sultan2> כן, New0 ? :)
<New0> אני רואה שעוד לא הורדת את הקובץ
<New0> אני כבר הורדתי
<New0> אבל לא מאותו מקום
<New0> isohunt.com
<sultan2> את אותו הקובץ בדיוק? אותו SHA1 ?
<sultan2> אני רואה שהטוררנט הגיעה ל 1.6MB, סביר מאוד להניח שקיבלתי את זה ממך (קודם זה היה 50KB)
<New0> לא נראה לי ממני
<sultan2> רשום לי שגם אתה נמצא ב 17%
<sultan2> אנא רשום את הכתובת של התיקייה בה הקבצים מאוחסנים
<sultan2> New0:
<New0> http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/88874221/build+your+own+security+lab?tab=summary
<New0> קיבלת?
<sultan2> כן http://isohunt.com/download/88874221/build+your+own+security+lab.torrent
<New0> אני עדיין משפף את זה
<sultan2> אלו לא אותם קבצים
<New0> *משתף
<New0> למה?
<sultan2> לא אותה סידרה, לפחות
<New0> אני כבר קורא חלק מזה
<New0> BRB
<sultan2> המספר הסידורי של SHA1 שונה בין שני הטוררנטים
<edan3250> למישהו יש המצלה טובה לסרט ששווה להוריד?
<edan3250> המלצה*
<sultan2> כן, "התאגיד"
<sultan2> http://conspil.com/2009/01/13/%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%90%D7%92%D7%99%D7%93/ http://torrentz.com/565e44c9eef39db4972474c9b3f195930b949797
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר'ה, סליחה שלא הייתי אתמול
<Ddorda> ‏איך היה בפגישה?
<New0> איזה פגיה?
<New0> *פגישה החודשית?
<New0> ווואוו אני לא מאמין פיספתי את זה
<edan3250> יש פגישות חודשיות?
<New0> כן
<sultan2> Ddorda: !!!
<edan3250> וואלה... ואנשים באים כל חודש?
<avi1333> דור עד כמה שאני מבין בסוף לא הייתה פגישה,כולם היו מרותקים למסכים
<avi1333> בנוסף לא היו נושאים לדיון
<New0> למסכים?
<avi1333> לחדשות...
<edan3250> חחחחח
<sultan2> (06:14:29 PM) sultan2: Ddorda: News: Fluxbox finally has Bidi support <http://www.salixos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1242>
<sultan2> (07:08:58 PM) Ddorda: ‎sultan2: Awesome!! how did you find that?
<sultan2> תשתמש ב http://StartPage.com או ב http://Ixquick.com
<New0> אה כן שמעתי על זה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: כן, מזה פחדתי
<Ddorda> ‏דווקא היה לי נושא, אבל לא נורא - חודש הבא
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן.. עם השריפה
<Ddorda> ‏עושה יותר בלגן מהמונדיאל
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: כן, אנשים באים כל חודש
<edan3250> איפה אתם נפגשים?
<New0> כאן בצי'ט
<New0> דנים על כל מיני נושאים
<edan3250> אהההה חשבתי במציאות
<New0> יש לזה קישור אבל אני לא יודע איך למצוא את עכשיו
<New0> כן גם במציאות פעם בחודש
<New0> *פעם בחצי שנה
<New0> כל שיחרור של אובונטו
<edan3250> עכשיו הגיוני יותר
<New0> כן
<New0> sultan2 ?
<sultan2> ‏‫כן
<New0> אגב גם הספר שאני הורדתי אם אתה טוען שזה משהו אחר אז הוא עדיין משהו מעולה ככה זה נראה
<New0> אדם עם 15 שנות נסיון ומליון ואחת תעודות/הסמכות
<sultan2> New0: מדוע מהירות ההעלאה שלך היא בסביבות 0.7KB ?
<New0> כי כנראה שאין לי מה לעלות
<sultan2> מה זאת אומרת?
<New0> אני על 18.0%
<New0> וגם שיש לי פה עוד העלאות
<New0> כי אני מוריד עוד דברים
<sultan2> אני כרגע מוריד ממך את הטורנט מ ISOHUNT ורשום שאתה על 100%
<New0> למה שלא תוריד מאיפה שהצאתי לך?
<New0> נכון
<New0> אההה אוקי
<sultan2> הורדה לא אמורה להשפיע על מהירות העלאה
<edan3250> באיזה תוכנת טורנט אתם משתמשים?
<New0> קח
<New0> סולטן
<sultan2> Transmission
<New0> אתה רוצה את זה?
<sultan2> אני מוריד את הקובץ New0
<New0> אני עם uTorrent
<New0> אני יודע אבל יהיה לך יותר מהר
<New0> אתה רוצה ממני ישירות?
<edan3250> יש uTorrent ללינוקס?
<New0> ככה אתה תקבל את זה יותר מהיר
<New0> רק עם ווין
<New0> WINE
<sultan2> WineHQ
<edan3250> אהה
<New0> סולטן???? אתה רוצה?
<edan3250> אני משתמש ב-KTorrent דווקא סבבה לדעתי
<New0> או לא?
<sultan2> כן
<New0> אז קח
<New0> תלחץ על ACCEPT
<edan3250> יש לכם משתמש בtorrntleech?
<sultan2> לחצתי New0
<New0> KTorrent זה לאובונטו?
<New0> רק שניה אני ישלח שוב
<edan3250> כן
<sultan2> ‏‫תחליף ספק, 012 013 הן גרועות
<edan3250> בזק בינלאומי טוב רק היא חוסמת את RapidShare
<New0> אוקי אני בחיים לא יילך לנזק בין-לאומי
<Rodensky> נזק בינ"ל באמת חוסמת את ראפידשר?
<Rodensky> WTF?
<New0> סולטן תנסה לקחת שוב
<edan3250> מהה
<edan3250> הכי טוב אצלם
<New0> סולטן?
<edan3250> אני לא צריך את ראפיד שר אתה מסתדר על טורנטליץ ואתה מסודר בהורדות
<sultan2> ‏‫כן?
<New0> קח שוב
<New0> לחצת?
<sultan2> Fuck Leechers
<sultan2> Seeders FTW
<New0> אני לא יודע אבל זה לא מעלה את זה לך
<New0> אתה יודע שאתה תמיד יכול להוריד את זה אולי ברפידשאר
<edan3250> יש לי Upload של 1 מגה אז אני מחזיר דיי מהר את מה שאני מוריד
<sultan2> תבטל את הגבלת מהירות ההעלאה בקליינט שלך
<New0> NGN?
<edan3250> יאפ
<New0> למה לבטל?
<New0> בסוף אני גם לא יוכל לגלוש
<edan3250> אגב למי ממכם יש חבילת Gamer בספקית שלו?
<sultan2> יש צינור הורדה, ויש צינור העלאה = אין קשר בין העלאה להורדה
<edan3250> אני לא מבטל... אני נותן מקסימום Upload
<edan3250> ככה אני נפתר מכמות ההורדות שאני עושה
<New0> יש קשר ענק
<edan3250> אחרת יתנו לי באן
<edan3250> קודם כל אם אתה לא משתף יש לך Download מוגבל
<edan3250> דבר שני בטורנטים פרטיים זה עוד סבבה
<New0> זה למה זה יורד לי עכשיו לאט? כל ההורדות?
<edan3250> אבל בליץ אי אפשר לא לתת אפלוד אחרת אני בבאן
<sultan2> New0:  אין קשר, אנא תוכיח שיש
<edan3250> רוצה הוכחה?
<edan3250> תשים No Limit
<edan3250> תראה את ה-Download עולה
<sultan2> ‏תוכיחו שזה לא נכון > ‫‏‪(03:42:31 PM)‬‏‬ ‪sultan2‬‏‬: ‫יש צינור הורדה, ויש צינור העלאה = אין קשר בין העלאה להורדה
<edan3250> יש לי סטיק של אורנג'
<edan3250> חסמתי בו ל-1KB של אפלואד זה הוריד לי על 20KB בשנייה
<edan3250> שמתי NO LIMIT באפלוד קיבלתי 400KB בשנייה
<edan3250> בטורנט הם בודקים כמה אתה משתף וככה הם נותנים לך מגבלות
<New0> ווואאלה טוב לדעת
<edan3250> יש למישהו ממכם חבילת GAMER?
<edan3250> אני עובד בתמיכה של 013 וגיליתי משהו קטלני
<sultan2> New0: edan3250: אנא אל תרשמו בציבור דברים שאין להם אף שמץ לגביהם, אתם מטעים את הקהל http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrents-future-dht-pex-and-magnet-links-explained-091120/
<sultan2> edan3250: ‏‫הם בודקים אותך "בטורנט" (רק אם זה tracker פרטי)
<edan3250> אל תביא סתם לינק לאתר שרושם אחרת
<sultan2> ‏‫אם זה ציבורי DHT PEX מופעל, ואין כל מגבלה
<edan3250> אני בדקתי את זה ואתה מוזמן לבדוק לבד
<New0> סולטן מרוצה?
<sultan2> סתם?
<sultan2> ‏‫הרעיון בביטטוררנט הוא אי-ריכוזיות
<edan3250> זה תלוי בקובץ טורנט שמפנה לשרת ממנו אתה מוריד
<edan3250> יש שם גם מגבלות בשרתים שמי שלא נותן אפלואד יש לו הורדה נמוכה
<edan3250> זה לא שטות
<New0> סולטן מרוצה??????
<edan3250> על כמה אתה בדרך כלל מוריד ומאיזה שרת?
<sultan2> edan3250: אין לך מ-ו-ש-ג
<New0> סולטטטטטןן?
<sultan2> אני סיימתי להתאמץ בעניין
<sultan2> כן New0?
<edan3250> חחחחחחחח מה שתגיד
<New0> אתה מרוצה.?
<sultan2> ממה?
<New0> מהעלאה
<edan3250> רק תנסה לפני שאתה אומר משהו
<edan3250> תתחיל להוריד משהו
<sultan2> מאוד, תודה רבה לך New0
<edan3250> תגביל ואל תגביל
<edan3250> תראה שינויים
<New0> אוקי אני עכשיו עושה ניסוי
<sultan2> edan3250: אין קשר אם שה לא טוררנט פרטי. נקודה.
<New0> בלי הגבלה
<New0> אוקי זה מוריד לך יותר מהיר?
<sultan2> edan3250: ולפני שאתה מעיז לצחוק עלי (חחחחחחחחח) כדאי שתקרא ספר
<sultan2> כן New0 תודה
<New0> יש דרך מסויימת שאני יכול להעלאות לך ספציפית יותר?
<edan3250> תנסה ותגיד לו אם יש שינויים בקצב ההורדה
<edan3250> מה ספר על מה אתה מדבר?
<edan3250> אם אתה מתעקש לא לקבל את מה שאני אומר זה בסדר
<edan3250> אתה לא חייב
<New0> סולטן את האמת הייתי עוצר עכשיו את על ההורדות שלי
<New0> אבל מצטער יש שם דברים חשובים שאני מחכה להם שבוע +
<New0> סבבה ?
<edan3250> מישהו ממכם משחק במשחקי רשת?
<edan3250> והספקית שלו מגבילה אותו לפינגים גבוהים?
<sultan2> New0: הושלם, תודה רבה לך
<New0> מה?
<New0> באמת?
<New0> איך?
<New0> אני אפילו לא שמתי לב
<sultan2> New0: מה קורה עם Build Your Own Security Lab.pdf
<New0> סולטן אז אולי תשאיר את זה עוד טיפה בשביל האדם השני שם
<New0> מה קורה?
<sultan2> אתה מקבל ממני?
<sultan2> אני תמיד מעלה
<sultan2> זה אותו קובץ עם שם שונה
<New0> איזה מה שאתה הבאת לי?
<New0> נו נכון
<sultan2> כן
<sultan2> אני מעלה לך את זה כרגע
<New0> לפעמים יש כל מיני מקורות אחרים לקבצים אותו הדבר זה קורה
<sultan2> 26 27 28 29
<sultan2> New0: תלמד מה זה MD5 SHA1 Checksum
<sultan2> העניין יובהר לך בצורה יותר מדוייקת
<New0> אוקי שמעתי פעם על MD5
<New0> זה בדיקת חתימה משהו כזה נכון
<sultan2> לא
<sultan2> אתה מדבר על PGP GPG
<New0> הצפנה
<sultan2> לא
<sultan2> ‏‫תקרא ברשת, אני לא יכול להסביר זאת במספר שורות
<edan3250> זה כן הצפנה
<sultan2> edan3250: תמשיך תמשיך, עוד עוד עוד
<edan3250> מה תמשיך תמשיך
<edan3250> למה אתה מתכחש לדברים?
<sultan2> edan3250: נא לא לדבר איתי, בבקשה
<sultan2> הזוי
<GuySoft> ‏היי, מישהו יכול לאכסן לי כמה קבצי פייטון קטנים ברשת?
<GuySoft> ‎עם CGI
<liel> nicoco: PING
<nicoco> liel - PONG
<Ddorda> ‏וואו היה יבש היום...
<nicoco> יבש וחם
<nicoco> התנאים המושלמים לשריפה קטלנית
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-04
<nady> a
<nady> שלום
<nady> מי פה
<liel> Ddorda: בוקר טוב (עד כמה שאפשר)
<iddo> היי מש קורה? שאלה- מישהו מכיר אולי כונן קשיח נייד של לייסי? יש לי קצת בעיות איתו...
<kosherpup> התחלתי לראות הארי פוטר הפקתי אחרי 5 דות
<kosherpup> איזה סרט מפגר
<kosherpup> עשוי כל כך גרוע
<kosherpup> כמעט אפשר לחשוב שמיקרסופט עשו אותו:P
<HaimN> היי, שבוע טוב, יש לי שאלה, אני רוצה להריץ פקודה אוטומטית בכל עליה של המערכת, הבעיה היא שאני צריך לתת לפקודה הרשאות מנהל (SUDO) ולכן אני לא יכול לעשות את זה דרך "ישומי ההפעלה" יש למישהו רעיון איך לעשות את זה?
<HaimN> טוב, התקדמתי קצת, מישהו יודע אולי איך מתעסקים עם הקובץ etc/sudoers ?
<avi1333> שבוע טוב
<avi1333> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/ubuntu-11-04-alpha-1-released/
<avi1333> משהו כבר ניסה?
<serfus> באמת לא כדאי לך לנסות אם אתה לא מתכוון לתקן באגים/לדווח עליהם
<serfus> זה ממש לא לשימוש במחשב היום יומי שלך
<serfus> אתה מבין שאין גרסה יותר מבובגת מזאת
<shimi810> ‏יודעים איך מפעילים auto away ב־ xchat? בגוגל מוצאים רק דוגמאות לבניית קוד...
<serfus> זה ממש פשוט
<serfus> לא צריך שום קוד
<serfus> settings
<serfus> preferences
<serfus> general
<avi1333> serfus אני לא מתכוון לנסות את זה על המחשב אבל חשבתי לבדוק בvm vm או ב dok
<serfus> אה אופס
<serfus> זה אנמרק
<shimi810> ‏נכון, בגלל זה אני שואל..
<serfus> אני בטוח שהיה
<serfus> אני מחפש
<liel> Shualdon: PING
<avi1333> liel ריפה הובורג?
<avi1333> *איפה
<liel> avi1333: העלתי אותו
<avi1333> סבבה:)
<avi1333> !g hoborg
<Hoborg> "Who is Hoborg?" - http://doo.nomoretangerines.com/nevhood/nevabout/biohobor.htm | "The Neverhood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Neverhood
<avi1333> :D
<shimi810> ‏serfus: לא מוצא, הא?..
<avi1333> shimi810 אני גם זוכר האמת שייש אפשרות כזאות אני יבדוק את זה שאני יהיה על המחשב עם האובנטו
<nicoco> http://www.atzuma.co.il/ishaygohome/
<Hoborg> Title: עצומה - אלי ישי השר האחראי על שרותי הכיבוי, אלי ישי חייב להתפטר!
<liel> Shualdon: PING
<serfus> אני נוסע מחר בבוקר לטיול וחוזר ביום רביעי
<serfus> אז אני לא אהיה זמין כל הזמן הזה
<nicoco> serfus - תהנה :)
<liel> Shualdon: PING
<Ron> היי
<Ron> יש כאן מישהו? יש לי שאלה
<Ron> על החיים
<Oi3pRNnX> כן
<shimi810> ‏סופי, החדר הפך לחדר ייעוץ בריאות
<shimi810> ‎:)
<Ron> אני לא יודע מה לשאול אנשים באתר התכתבות כלשהו. אני סתם חושב על שאלות ושואל אבל בדרך כלל לא מתפתח מזה משהו
<Ron> אני שאלתי לאחרונה
<Ron> "האם אתה קורא ספרים של מוטיבציה"
<Ron> אני אציף אתכם אם לא טענו ;)
<Oi3pRNnX> מה זה ספרים של מוטיבציה?
<Ron> ספרי מוטיבציה
<Ron> אני שאלתי גם
<Oi3pRNnX> מה זה אומר?
<Ron> מה אתם שונטים לגבי העולם
<Ron> ספרי שנותנים לך מוטיבציה ואמורים לספק את זה
<Oi3pRNnX> אמורים לספק לי חשיבה חדשה על העולם?
<Ron> כן
<Ron> אני צריך תיכף לזוז
<Oi3pRNnX> טוב זו שאלה קצת מורכבת מה אני חושב על העולם, באיזה נושא? :P
<Oi3pRNnX> בחורות יפות והכל אתה יודע...
<shimi810> ‏רגע, בכלליות? יש לי מחשבה נקודתית דווקא, זיהום האוויר מהשריפה... :(
<Oi3pRNnX> שמע אף פעם לא התעניינתי בספרים שמסבירים לי איך צריך לחיות ומה אני צריך לעשות
<Oi3pRNnX> :D
<Oi3pRNnX> למה התכוונת שאמרת שהערוץ הזה הפך להיות ערוץ ייעוץ בריאות?
<shimi810> ‏רודנסקי, זה כבר אומר הכל לא?
<Oi3pRNnX> כי אולי אנחנו צריכים להתחיל לגבות תשלום בכניסה...
<shimi810> ‏לא לא, מספיק קופות החולים הם עסק שיווק אחד גדול... הלוואי שגם זה היה נגמר
<Oi3pRNnX> באיזה קופת חולים אתה שגובים ממך תשלום בכניסה?
<shimi810> ‏באף אחת, עדיין. דיברתי על הביטוחים, שבישראל לא חינם, מה שבחו"ל מקבלים מלא (ואם נרחיב, גם חינוך חינם יש שם)...
<jc2000> היי
<jc2000> מה קורה?
<shimi810> ‏הכל טוב
<jc2000> יש כאן מישהוא?
<jc2000> משעמם לי
<nicoco> אני זה לא מישהוא
<nicoco> !!
<jc2000> על מה מפטפטים כאן?
<Ron> יש משהו?
<jc2000> תעלו אתם נושא
<jc2000> ונתחיל לדבר עליו
<shimi810> ‏דברו על השריפה נו, אין נושא יותר חם מזה :(
<jc2000> זה משעמם כבר
<shimi810> ‏טוב אתה צודק, כבר משעמם לי מהחדשות שלהם גם...
<shimi810> ‏אין להם מה לחדש פשוט
<jc2000> ואסור להם לשדר משהוא אחר אחרת יצטרו בתור רשעים
<jc2000> עם עכשיו לא היה שריפה היו משדרים איזה תוכנית בלשים זולה, עם בחורה חצי ערומה בתוכו
<jc2000> כמו כל דבר בטלווזיה
<jc2000> עדין משעמם כאן
<nady> שבוע טוב
<jc2000> שבוע טוב
<jc2000> מה שלומך?
<nady> טוב
<nady> אתה מבין במחשבים
<nady> מה שימך
<nady> אתה פה
<jc2000> חזרתי
<nicoco> מישהוא שכמוך.
<jc2000> כן
<jc2000> מה?
<jc2000> צריכים עזרה?
<nicoco> נופ
<jc2000> סתם לדבר?
<nicoco> למה לא
<nicoco> מזכיר לי את המסעדה ליד הפארק הלאומי
<nicoco> בר"ג
<nicoco> נו...
<nicoco> רצית לדבר, לא?
<jc2000> כן
<jc2000> על
<jc2000> זרוק נושא
<nicoco> bu
<nicoco> נו
<nicoco> זרקתי כמה
<nicoco> "למה לא"
<nicoco> "מזכיר לי את המסעדה ליד הפארק הלאומי"
<nicoco> "בר"ג"
<jc2000> חחח
<nicoco> יש לך כאן כל מני אופציות לבחירה
<nicoco> למה לא
<nicoco> המסעדה
<nicoco> הפארק הלאומי
<nicoco> ורמת גן
<jc2000> אתה בן נכון?
<nicoco> יאפ
<jc2000> בן כמה?
<nicoco> זה לא באמת משנה
<nicoco> האמת זה תלוי
<nicoco> אם אתה פדופיל או נקרופיל
<nicoco> :)
<jc2000> חחחחחחחח
<nicoco> בעצם התכוונתי לפאראפיל, אבל העיקר הכוונה
<nicoco> נקרופיל זה לגופות, וכזה אני לא אהיה בכל מקרה
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> גם זה לא
<nicoco> דאמ
<nicoco> איך קוראים למישהו שנמשך לזקנים?
<jc2000> אכרופיל?
<shimi810> ‏זקנופיל? :)
<nicoco> לא, גם לא אכרופיל
<jc2000> טוב ביי
<nicoco> :O
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-05
<Rodensky> סופת שלג
<nicoco> OO
<nicoco> כיף לך
<nicoco> .
<Rodensky> באסה שהשלג יהיה רק איזה יומיים
<Rodensky> אבל תפס גובה יפה
<Rodensky> וגם שלג נעים כזה, כמו שצריך
<nicoco> :)
<Hero> לכו לישון
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר'ה
<New0> בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> ‏New0: בוקר אור
<New0> :) תודה
<New0> Ddorda
<New0> סוף סוף למדתי איך למפות כונן רשת שיהיה כמו כונן רגיל
<New0> ככה שאם עכשיו אני מוריד משהו מהאינטרנט אני יכול להוריד אותו ישירות לכונן ברשת :)
<New0> אבל יש לי עוד הרבה ללמוד
<New0> :)
<liel> ‏ א
<New0> liel ?
<liel> ‏New0: אני מנסה את הפלאגין של דור
<New0> תגיד יש אפשרות כזאת שבצ'ט יוצג עברית מימין לשמאל של המסך ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: נדמה לי שאם המערכת שלך מותקנת בעברית זה ככה
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> היא מותקנת באנגלית
<Ddorda> ‏אולי אחרי ש־Xchat יהיה מתורגם לגמרי נתחיל לעבוד על פטץ' כזה
<New0> האמת היא שאני לא חושב מתישהו להתקין אצלי בעברית לכן שאלתי אם יש אפשרות כזאת לצ'ט עצמו בלי תלוי המערכת המקומית של בן אדם
<New0> דור, אגב עבודה יפה לפי מה ששמעתי מאנשים שמשתמשים איתה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מה עבודה יפה?
<New0> דור, על הפלאגין אין שכתבת
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. תודה
<Ddorda> ‏ליאל בדיוק מתקן לי שם משהו בקוד
<Ddorda> ‏ליאל - יא גבר :)
<New0> :D נחמד
<New0> Ddorda יש לי שאלה אליך? liel ?
<Ddorda> ....?
<New0> דור, אתה זוכר שאמרתי שיש לי איזו לקוחה לטיפול הרשת שלה?
<New0> 4 מחשבים + טיפול בכל אחד מהם בגלל וירוסים וכו'
<New0> כמה נראה לך שאני צריך לגבות ממנה?
<nicoco> New0 - עניין שלך :O
<nicoco> לא היו בעיות חומרה, נכון?
<New0> היו מלא
<nicoco> מה זאת אומרת?
<New0> יש לי עניין 2 מחשבים שצריך לטפל בדרייברים
<New0> דוק 10
<nicoco> אה נו
<New0> *קוד
<nicoco> אני מדבר בעיות בחומרה עצמה
<New0> כן יש מחשב אחד שעושה לי בעית חומרה
<nicoco> לא נשרף הלוח אם או משהו מזוויע בסגנון
<nicoco> ^
<New0> מממ לא
<New0> אבל אולי יש מצב שאני צריך להחליף לה לפחות כ.רשת 1
<nicoco> אוקיי
<New0> אני שואל בשביל להתעייץ
<nicoco> אז הגבייה הראשונית זה הכרטיס רשת
<New0> *להתייעץ
<nicoco> או החומרה שצריך להחליף
<New0> אני כבר עובד על המחשב שלה כמה ימים
<nicoco> אחר כך תמציא לעצמך סכום קבוע
<nicoco> לעבודת תכנאי
<nicoco> אתה יכול לעשות את זה פר שעה
<New0> בא נגיד ככה ששבוע שעבר עבדתי על זה 3 ימים עד שהחלטתי שאני יביא את העבודה אליי הבית
<nicoco> או פר עבודה
<nicoco> או באיזה שיטה שאתה רוצה
<New0> אוקי השאלה כמה
<New0> קודם כל ניקיתי את המחשבים מווירוסים
<nicoco> לכל מעבדה רצינית יש סכום שונה שהיא קבעה לה
<New0> אח"כ לסדר דריבבירים
<New0> ובסוף אני צריך לחבר את כולם לרשת רכזת
<New0> חוץ מהרשת יש פה סידור של המחשבים עצמם
<New0> פה נגיד ככה 200 שקל זה נראה הגיוני?
<nicoco> אני מציע לך לקבוע לך סכום פר עבודה
<nicoco> זה נראה לי הכי נכון
<New0> גם אני חושב לעבוד ככה
<New0> בקבלנות הכי טוב
<New0> למרות שיש מקרים יוצאי דופן
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: כאן?
<Ddorda> ‏Ddorda: ניסיון
<Ddorda> ‏ ניסיון
<Ddorda> ‎ :
<Ddorda> ‎ :123
<nicoco> chhh chh
<Ddorda> ‎ Ddorda: :
<Ddorda> ‏סבבי בבי
<nicoco> אחת שתיים אחת שתיים
<Ddorda> ‏ עברית
<Ddorda> ‎ English
<Ddorda> ‎Ddorda: ^
<Ddorda> ‏Ddorda: טקסט
<Ddorda> ‎Ddorda: !
<Ddorda> ‏לא תאמינו, מישהו פנה אלי בבקשה לקניית ספר הדרכה לשימוש באובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏הוא אמר שהוא מכיר לא מעט אנשים שמעוניינים בספר כזה
<Ddorda> ‏והאמת שזו לא הפעם הראשונה שמישהו מעלה רעיון כזה או פונה אלי בבקשה כזט
<Ddorda> ‏כזו
<Ddorda> ‏הבנתי את הרמז ופניתי להוד עמי
<Ddorda> ‏נראה איך החבר'ה יגיבו ;)
<New0> דור, נראה לי שהוד-עמי הם באמת עושים עבודה טובה. אבל למה דווקא לשם מכל המקומות? סתם לדעת
<New0> Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏New0: א' כי הם מפורסמים, ב' כי יש להם כסף ואם זה לא יצליח זה לא יהיה להם בעייתי
<Ddorda> ‏ג' כי הם כותבים מעולה ואז זה יהיה קל להבנה
<New0> Ddorda אה אה הבנתי, האמת היא שבאמת יש לי כמה ספרים שלהם והם אחלה
<New0> ב' יש גם ספרים של הוצאות אחרות. פוקוס לדוגמא: הם לדעתי יותר מידיי מקצועיים. ועכשיו באמת אני מבין תודה
<New0> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: >
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ..?
<New0> כן סליחה
<New0> אני יודע שזה לא קשור לפה
<New0> אבל אני מאוד ישמח אם תוכל לעזור
<New0> לי
<New0> אני בטעות מחקתי את כל ההרשאות ב MS XP ועכשיו אני לא יכול להיכנס לאף כונן בכלל
<nicoco> אשמח*
<nicoco> שמע
<nicoco> אנשים כאן פשוט לא מתעסקים עם ווינדוס
<nicoco> אתה שואל בפורום הממש לא נכון
<nicoco> אם היית שואל אותו דבר בלינוקס כולם היו יודעים לענות לך
<nicoco> אבל אני לא חושב שיש למישהו מושג מה לעשות אם דבר כזה קורה בווינדוס
<nicoco> כי אנשים פשוט לא מתעסקים איתו
<nicoco> :\
<New0> בלינוקס לשאול?
<nicoco> Facepalm
<New0> אני יודע אבל אם אפשר למצוא לי לפחות לינק אחד
<New0> אני עכשיו גם חורש את האינטרנט
<New0> עד שגוגל מצידי תקרוס לול
<New0> אבל אני חייב עכשיו לתקן את זה
<New0> לכן אמרתי אני יודע שזה לא קשור לפה אבל אשמח אם מישהו יעזור לי :)
<nicoco> אז לך לפורום של מיקרוסופט ושאל שם :\
<nicoco> !g microsoft help forums
<Hoborg> "Microsoft Technical Communities" - http://www.microsoft.com/communities/default.mspx | "Microsoft Forums: Get live and on-demand access to a wide range of ..." - http://www.microsoft.com/communities/forums/default.mspx
<nicoco> !טוב יאללה
<nicoco> אני זהז
<nicoco> זז*
<nicoco> ביי
<New0> ביי ותודה :)
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מה קורה?
<Rodensky> צופה במיני סידרת דוקו של אשרת קוטלר, "על סם"
<Rodensky> סידרה מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: על סמים?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> עשויה מצוין
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: ספרי לי עוד, בבקשה :)
<Ddorda> ‏נשמע מעניין
<Rodensky> http://www.facebook.com/pages/l-sm/230177424895
<Rodensky> יש את ששת הפרקים בvimeo לצפייה חינם
<Rodensky> סידרה של יס
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: את יודעת איזה סרט מצוין עשו על סמים?
<Ddorda> ‏רקוואים לחלום
<Rodensky> ?
<Rodensky> הסם על סם הוא דוקומנטרי
<Rodensky> על כל מיני סוגים סמים ועל ההקשר התרבותי בחברה הישראלית
<Rodensky> *הסרט על סם
<Ddorda> ‏את רקוויאם לחלום ראית?
<Rodensky> לא, לא מעניינים אותי סרטים כאלה
<Rodensky> כשכולם ממליצים על סרט כזה, סימן שהוא גרוע, כמו הדרעק של טרנטינו
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: הדרעק של טרנטינו??
<Ddorda> ‏לא יודע על מה את מדברת
<Rodensky> כן, לא סובלת את הסרטים שלו. הכל אותו דבר
<Ddorda> ‏אין לי מושג...
<Rodensky> לא חשוב
<Rodensky> בקיצור הסרט על סם הוא חובה
<Ddorda> ‏עוד מישהו המליץ לך לראות את זה?
<Ddorda> ‏אני אחפש
<Rodensky> כן, הרבה אנשים
<Ddorda> ‏תודה
<Rodensky> אין מה לחפש
<Rodensky> שמתי לינק
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. נכון\
<Ddorda> ‏אופס
<Rodensky> http://www.facebook.com/pages/l-sm/230177424895
<Ddorda> ‏חח
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏תודה
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, בקשר לסרט, הוא באמת סרט נדיר מסוגו, אני לא סתם ממליץ על סרטים
<Ddorda> ‏אפשר לומר שיש מעט מאוד סרטים שאני באמת ממליץ לראות וזה אחד מהם
<Rodensky> אולי בהזדמנות
<New0> תגידו האם ישנה דרך לסדר הרשאות של NTFS עם הלייב סידי ?
<Hero> הרשאות?
<Hero> :/
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ל־NTFS אין הרשאות עד כמה שידוע לי
<BanForLifeLOL> תגידו מישהו מכם יכול להתחבר ל ##windows
<BanForLifeLOL> בשביל לנסות
<BanForLifeLOL> כי זה עושה לי בעיות
<Shualdon> Ddorda: חיפשת אותי?
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: כן, אני כבר לא זוכר מה רציתי...
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. בקשר למאורות
<Ddorda> ‏רוב הסיכויים שלא יהיה לנו שם דוכן
<Ddorda> ‏דוכן עולה 200₪
<nicoco> http://avisynth3.unite-video.com/download.html
<Hoborg> Title:  Avisynth 3.0 - Frame Server for Windows and Linux
<nicoco> מי רוצה לעזור לי לקמפל?
<nicoco> הוא טוען שיש בעיות בנאסמ
<nicoco> ואני טוען שאין
<nicoco> אבל זה לא הולך ככה
<nicoco> הוא צריך להתקמפל :\
<nicoco> אוףףףףףףף
<nicoco> מישהו?
<nicoco> אני צריך את זה מקומפל :S
<nicoco> !compile avisynth
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> someone?
<nicoco> Shualdon - מה קורה?
<liel> Shualdon: PING
<david123> היי שלוםםםם
<nicoco> םםםםולש ייה
<david123> אהלן למה הכתב שלך הפוך :-)
<nicoco> סתם
<nicoco> בלי סיבה מיוחדת
<nicoco> הוא בקש כל כך יפה להיות הפוך, פשוט לא יכולתי לסרב
<nicoco> :)
<david123> חחחח
<david123> כמה זמן לא ביקרתי כאן
<david123> אני רואה משה עדיין כאן
<nicoco> זה רק אני או שsvn זו פקודה ממש ממש איטית?
<nicoco> אני מתייבש כאן שעות :O
<david123> יש בעיה משהו?
<nicoco> סתם, הפעלתי אותה כחלק ממדריך
<nicoco> אבל לוקח לה המוןןןן זמן
<david123> זה מותקן אצלך?
<nicoco> מה? החבילה?
<david123> כן?
<nicoco> מן הסתם
<nicoco> אחרת זה לא היה עובד בכלל
<david123> מן הסתם מעניין איך זה מותקן אצלך?
<nicoco> ?
<david123> המערכת
<nicoco> מה זאת אומרת?
<david123> אמרת שסתם הפעלת אותה כחלק ממדריך למה אתה מתכוון
<nicoco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9114176&postcount=967
<Hoborg> Title: Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post -  HOWTO: Install and use the latest FFmpeg and x264
<nicoco> שלב 7
<david123> יש כאן משהו מתמצא בשפת python?
<Ddorda> ‎david123: liel
<Ddorda> ‏david123: וגם אני יודע קצת, מה אתה מנסה לעשות
<david123> אני מבין דיי טוב
<david123> למדתי חצי שנה בערך
<david123> חרשתי מלא ספרים
<david123> חסר לי פה ושם
<david123> אני מנסה רק להבין את העוגיות
<david123> איך הכל עובד
<Ddorda> ‏עוגיות?
<david123> איך להשתמש בזה
<david123> כןן
<HaimN> nicoco: תלוי מה אתה מנסה להוריד דרך ה SVN
<Ddorda> ‏איזה עוגיות?
<HaimN> לפעמים זה לוקח המון זמן
<david123> תאמת קראתי ימים ולילות
<david123> לא הבנתי מילה
<Ddorda> ‏david123: באיזה תחום? אינטרנט?
<david123> אולי יש דרך להבין ממשהו
<david123> כןן
<Ddorda> ‏זה לווא דווקא קשור בפייתון
<david123> בתחום urllib
<david123> אני רוצה לחטוף עוגיה
<david123> מאיזה אתר
<david123> ולא מצאתי אפילו קצה חוט
<Ddorda> ‏david123: אתה מבין מה זה עוגיות בכלל?
<david123> כן קראתי המון
<david123> אבל לא ניכנס הרבה זה דיי מורכב
<Ddorda> ‎http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A2%D7%95%D7%92%D7%99%D7%99%D7%94_(%D7%90%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%98%D7%A8%D7%A0%D7%98)
<Ddorda> ‏david123: ^
<david123> ממש אהבתי את השפה
<david123> קראתי שם
<david123> אוליי 10 מפעמים
<david123> הבנתי איך הכל מתנהל
<david123> אבל להשתמש לא הבנתי
<david123> אתה מבין בנושא?
<Ddorda> ‏david123: לא התנסיתי במיוחד, אבל בטח יש לזה ספריות, לא?
<david123> יש לזה כל מיני ספריות
<david123> זמן העוגיה
<david123> פג תוקף שלה
<david123> יש כל מיני דרכים זה דיי מורכב
<david123> ואני לא ניכנע לזה
<Ddorda> ‏david123: מה שאתה אומר זה לא ספריות
<Ddorda> ‏זה הגדרות
<Ddorda> ‏יש לזה ספריות
<david123> לא יש כל מיני ספריות
<david123> רגע אני אומר לך
<Ddorda> ‎david123: נסיית את זה: http://www.doughellmann.com/PyMOTW/Cookie/
<Ddorda> ‎?
<david123> import time
<david123> זה גם חלק גם מהנושא
<Ddorda> ‏כן, אבל זה לא קשור
<Ddorda> ‏time זו ספרייה שמטפלת בכל נושא הזמנים
<Ddorda> ‏טיימרים וכאלה
<david123> אבל זה בודק את הזמן שהעוגיה מגיעה
<david123> ומתיי הפג תוקף שלה
<david123> אוליי אני טועה אחי אבל מצאתי מלא אתרים שמשוחחים בדו שיח הזה
<david123> דיי מורכב לאחד שחדש בעולם המחשבים
<david123> אוליי אני מפספס משהו
<Ddorda> ‏אתה צודק, משתמשים בספרייה time בשביל זה
<david123> לפעמים לא תמיד
<david123> תלוי מה אתה רוצה
<david123> יש כל מיני סיטואציות לעוגיה
 * TheCookieyMonste אוכל את העוגיה
 * CookieyMonster אוכל את העוגיה
<CookieyMonster> נמעענאמערנמענאנמרנעאמרענרמעארנמעראנעמרנעמארנערמ
<CookieyMonster> מממממ
<CookieyMonster> cookies
<CookieyMonster> :D
<david123> חחחחחח
<nicoco> הנה
<nicoco> פתרתי לך את הבעיה :)
<david123> ממש לא אני רוצה ללמוד איך להשתמש בזה
<david123> קראתי מלא ולא הבנתי כלום
<nicoco> עוגיות אוכלים, אני לא מוצא בהן שום שימוש אחר
<nicoco> :P
<david123> חחחחחחחחח
<david123> ידעתי שאתה מסטלבט
<nicoco> אני?! מה פתאום?!
<david123> :P)
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lN1GIDMWxqY
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - רחוב סומסום- רוצה להיות שם(מלא)
<nicoco> הנה, תראה, אני סלב
<david123> עזרה מה שלומך עזרה:-)
<david123> תמיד צחוק בריא לבראיות
<Rodensky> חחחחח איזה נוסטלגיה
<Rodensky> קטע גדול!
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfF5absUzcw
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - רחוב סומסום - דמיון ושוני
<Rodensky> nicoco, בקטע של כאן ושם
<Rodensky> יצאו מזה ערסים
<Rodensky> גדל על זה דור שלם של ילדים
<nicoco> XD
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: מה את מאירה אותי
<nicoco> XDDD
<Rodensky> Ddorda, מי מדבר אליך? :)
<Rodensky> עההה
<Rodensky> דור של ערסים חחחחחחח
<Ddorda> ‎Rodensky: :)
<Rodensky> דור אתה של ערסים?
<Ddorda> ‏אני מודה בחלק הראשון
<Ddorda> ‏וקצת נעלב שמכניסים אותי ואת נתנאל לאותו משפט
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<Rodensky> למה מה רע בנתי?
<Ddorda> ‏סתם, סתם
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כלום, הוא ערס
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<nicoco> :}
<Rodensky> חחחח כפרה עליו עיניים נשמה
<Rodensky> תעשן כל-כך הרבה נרגילה, גם אתה תתפחם
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: האמת שלנרגילה יש ריח ממש טוב
<Ddorda> ‏לא ידעתי שסרטנים מריחים כ"כ טוב
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<Rodensky> כן זה מורכב מתרכובות ארומטיות
<liel> Ddorda: גם אתה נדבקת בסמיילי הזה מנתנאל?
<Rodensky> המסרטנים הם מולקולות טבעתיות, ארומטיות
<Ddorda> ‏liel: לא נדבקתי בשום סמיילי
<liel> Ddorda:
<nicoco> :O
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: נדבקת ממני בסמיילי?!
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> צריך להזהר
<nicoco> פעם באה נשתמש בקונדום
<Rodensky> אני די בטוחה שהסמיילי הזה נוצר עוד לפני שלפחות חצי מהצ'ט הזה נולד :)
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: וזה במקרה שיש כאן לפחות חצי זקנים
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<nicoco> wrong nick
<Rodensky> צילמתי אתמול את הרגליים שלי בשלג
<Rodensky> יצאה לי אחלה תמונה
<nicoco> שלחי לנו :)
<Rodensky> נראה לך?
<Rodensky> אתם לא מתנהגים יפה היום :)
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: יש שלג?
<Ddorda> ‏כמה?
<Rodensky> הרבה D:
<Ddorda> ‏איזה כיף
<Ddorda> ‏אני אכול קינאה
<Ddorda> ‏אצלנו מדברים על אולי-טפטוף מתישהו שבוע הבא
<Ddorda> ‎:(
<Ddorda> ‏אני מתגעגע למגף
<Rodensky> אתה לא מבין איזה מדהים נראית העיר
<Rodensky> במיוחד השכונה שלי בשלג
<Rodensky> השכונה שלי היא אחת המדהימות בשלג, אני רוצה לפני הטיסה להספיק לצלם בפארק
<Rodensky> זה פשוט מטריף מיופי
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: את לא מבינה שאני מקנא?
<Rodensky> אני מבינה
<Rodensky> אבל אני פסיכופתית, אז לא אכפת לי XD
<Ddorda> ‏אבל.. אבל... שלג! :(
<nicoco> !snow
<nicoco> צור פקודה של הובורג
<nicoco> שתוריד שלג על הערוץ
<nicoco> :)
<liel> !addtc snow Go to Europe and see what is a REAL snow.
<liel> !snow
<Hoborg> liel: Go to Europe and see what is a REAL snow.
<nicoco> !snow Ddorda
<nicoco> ?
<nicoco> !snow
<Hoborg> nicoco: Go to Europe and see what is a REAL snow.
<nicoco> :\
<Ddorda> !snow nicoco
<Ddorda> !snow > nicoco
<Ddorda> !snow
<Hoborg> Ddorda: Go to Europe and see what is a REAL snow.
<Ddorda> ‎wtf
<liel> Ddorda: אתה יכול להסיר אותה
<liel> !removetc snow
<liel> !snow
<Ddorda> ‏liel: התכוונתי למה זה לא שולח למישהו אחר
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> זה מה שרצינו מההתחלה
<liel> Ddorda: כי זה הובורג 2 ולא 3
<nicoco> אז תעלה את 3 :\
<Ddorda> ‏liel: באמת כשחושבים על זה, הובורג3 כבר די מוכן לא?
<liel> Ddorda: לא
<Ddorda> ‏liel: מה חסר לו?
<liel> Ddorda: מנגנון ה־factoids לא שלם
<nicoco> DAMN svn is slow :S
<nicoco> בינתיים זה הוריד 1.8 מגה
<nicoco> :S
<nicoco> מגה
<nicoco> וזה עדיין לא סיים
<nicoco> :\
<HaimN> nicoco: :( אני זוכר כשפעם הורדתי SVN זה לקח שעות
<nicoco> כע
<nicoco> פקודה מעפנה
<HaimN> זה כנראה תלוי בשרת
<nicoco> למה לוקח לזה כל כך הרבה? :\
<nicoco> זה לא נראה לי הגיוני
<nicoco> זה כבר מוריד לי לפחות שעתיים
<nicoco> וזה הגיע ל1.8 מגה
<HaimN> אבל לפחות זה חד פעמי, בפעמים הבאות זה לא מוריד הכל שוב אלא מעדכן את הקיים
<HaimN> אבל זה באמת מוזר
<nicoco> כן...
<HaimN> לי זה הוריד הרבה יותר מהר
<HaimN> אמנם לאט, אבל לא 2 מגה בשעתיים
<HaimN> מה אתה מוריד?
<nicoco> ffmpeg
<HaimN> את הקוד מקור? אתה צריך לקמפל את זה,
<HaimN> אתר רוצה לעשות שינויים ידנית?
<nicoco> אני רוצה לקמפל את זה
<nicoco> :\
<HaimN> טוב, כנראה יש עומס על השרת שלהם
<nicoco> לפחות יש את קומפיז
<HaimN> או שאין לו הרבה תעבורה
<nicoco> למנוע שעמום
<HaimN> :)
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> מה קורה? מה חדש
<New0> Ddorda ?
<nicoco> וואו
<nicoco> זה התחיל לצבור קצב
<nicoco> 13 מגה
<nicoco> :)
<Ron_> היי
<Ron_> יש לי שאלה על החיים
<Ron_> יש כאן מישהו?
<Ron_> ;)
<Ron_> מישהו יודע אם זה באמת כל כך מדהים לעשות מדיטציה טרנסנדנטלית?
<nicoco> החיים הם ציניים, אז אני אענה לך בציניות
<Ron_> סבבה אבל תתן משהו טוב מעצמך
<nicoco> זה באמת ממש מדהים, אבל רק אם אתה עושה את המדיטציה ברברס
<nicoco> כלומר
<nicoco> עדיף שתעשה אותה כשאתה עומד על הראש
<nicoco> אבל אל תשכח לשמור על מחזור האנרגייה
<New0> אמרת לי פעם להתקין xampp איזו גירסה זה היה אתה זוכר?
<New0> זה היה זה xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz ???
<nicoco> היידיים מוכרחות להשאר על הברכיים
<nicoco> ואז זה יהיה מדהים
<nicoco> אה כן, דבר אחרון
<nicoco> עדיף שיהיה חור במכנסיים
<nicoco> כדי שכל מי שיראה עד כמה אתה מדהים יוכל לזרוק לשם כסף
<nicoco> :D
<Ron_> nmjhe
<Ron_> מצחיק
<Ron_> אבל יש ספרים שממליצים לעשות מדיטציה מאוד. ספרים של מרצים בכירים
<nicoco> מה אני אגיד לך, מדיציה בסופו של דבר זה כיף
<nicoco> זה מרגיע ונחמד
<nicoco> ומספק לך מלאי של גלי אלפא
<nicoco> במידה ואתה לא מספיק מיומן
<nicoco> אתה תעדיף כמובן להגיע להזיות ההיפנגוגיות
<nicoco> כי זה החלק הכיף
<Ron_> זה לא עוזר לדאגות?
<nicoco> זה מרגיע למדי
<Shualdon> אני עדיין מנסה להבין למה אני צריך מלאי של גלי אלפא...?
<Ron_> זה לא משקם מוח לחוץ כפי שהם אומרים?
<Ron_> זה לא מתבצע בבתי ספר ובתי כלא?
<Ron_> בארץ ובחול (ספר)
<Shualdon> גלי אלפא זה מה שנקרא "גלי מוח"
<Shualdon> ואלה הגלים האלקטרומגנטיים שקולטים בEEG
<Shualdon> אין דבר כזה מלאי של גלי אלפא שצריך למלךא
<nicoco> אם אתה לא מספיק מיומן תתקע בשלב של הגלי אלפא
<liel> Shualdon: ערב טוב
<Shualdon> היי
<Shualdon> nicoco: הא?!
<nicoco> אם אתה מספיק מיומן אז תעבור להזיות היפנגוגיות כאלו ואחרות
<nicoco> זה כמו שאתה מנסה לישון ולא מצליח להרדם
<Shualdon> אני חושב שאתה צריך לבדוק על מה אתה מדבר
<nicoco> זה השלב בעירות שבו יש גלי אלפא
<nicoco> עירות
<nicoco> יש מילה כזאת בכלל?
<Shualdon> כן
<nicoco> כן
<Shualdon> או בעצם עירנות
<nicoco> לא, עירות, נראה לי
<nicoco> שניה אני בודק
<nicoco> ערות
<nicoco> בלי י'
<Ron_> סבבה. אז מדיטציה לא תהפוך אותי לאדם יותר יעיל ויותר שמח?
<Shualdon> אולי היא כן
<nicoco> למה לא?
<nicoco> דווקא ברוב המקרים היא כן
<Shualdon> אבל אי אפשר לייחס את זה להסברים פאודו מדעיים
<Shualdon> פסאודו*
<nicoco> היו לי כמה פעמים שנכנסתי לטראנס
<nicoco> והתעוררתי כמו חדש
<nicoco> אם אין לך מספיק שעות שינה זה פתרון מעולה
<Shualdon> למרות ששינה זה פתרון יותר טוב
<nicoco> (הייתי בטיול שנתי ולא רציתי להתעורר עם שפם ממשחת שיניים)
<nicoco> אז עשיתי משהו כמו 10 דקות של מדיטציה
<nicoco> ובאמת שהתעוררתי כמו חדש
<nicoco> נשארתי ער עד הצהריים
<nicoco> של היום שאחרי
<nicoco> זה מרענן משהו
<Ron_> יפה. יש לי תחושה שאתה לא מבין בזה במיוחד
<nicoco> לא במיוחד, אבל קראתי על זה קצת
<nicoco> ובאמת שלפעמים מדיטציה יכולה להיות ממש כיפית
<nicoco> אם אתה יודע איך לעבוד עם עצמך
<nicoco> (יש כל מני שיטות)
<Ron_> אבל הם אומרים ששלהם הרבה יותר יעילה וגם שונה לגמרי מאחרות
<Shualdon> שלהם?
<Ron_> כן
<Shualdon> של מי?
<Ron_> אני תיכף זז מהמחשב
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> של מי?
<Ron_> של הטרנסדנטלית
<nicoco> לפי מה שהבנתי כל השיטות מגיעות לאותה תוצאה בסופו של דבר
<Ron_> בכלל לא לפי מה שהם אומרים
<nicoco> הזיות היפנגוגיות מעורבות
<Shualdon> מבחינה גופנית סביר להניח שהן מגיעות לאותן תוצאות
<Rodensky> ניקוקו
<Rodensky> גלי אלפא נוצרים בחושך
<Rodensky> ברגע שאתה עוצם עיניים
<nicoco> כן, כמו שאמרתי
<Rodensky> לא צריך בשביל זה מדיטציה או כל דבר אחר מיוחד
<Rodensky> אף אחד לא "נתקע" בשלב של גלי אלפא
<nicoco> הם נוצרים בשלב הראשון של השינה
<nicoco> ואם תנסי לעשות מדיטציה
<nicoco> ולא באמת תצליחי
<Rodensky> גם בשלב ראשון של שינה, אבל גם בסתם עצימת עיניים
<Rodensky> אתה יכול להיות הכי עירני שיש
<nicoco> אז תהיי בשלב של גלי אלפא
<Rodensky> כשתעצום עיניים
<Rodensky> תוך זמן קצר המוח שלך יתחיל לייצר כלי אלפא
<Rodensky> אם תעצום עיניים מספיק זמן והתנאים יתאימו, תתרחש השראת שינה
<Rodensky> המוח יעבור לשלב הבא של שינה
<Rodensky> כולל הפרשת הורמונים מתאימה
<Rodensky> שינוי גלים וכו'
<nicoco> כן
<Rodensky> אז אף אחד לא נתקע בשום דבר
<nicoco> אבל מה שאמרתי מקודם
<nicoco> זה שאם תנסי לעשות מדיטציה
<Rodensky> ואני אשמח אם תסביר לי מה זה הזיות היפנגוגיות
<nicoco> ולא באמת תצליחי
<nicoco> !g הזיות היפנגוגיות
<Hoborg> "עולם החלומות - סטייל ראשי - מגזין 20 פלוס - שירותי בריאות כללית" - http://www.clalit20plus.co.il/Clalit/Young/Lifestyle/Articles/sleep_dreams.htm | "על סף השינה" - http://lib.cet.ac.il/pages/item.asp%3Fitem%3D10801
<nicoco> שלב בשינה
<Rodensky> תודה
<Rodensky> אבל מה הקשר של הנושא הנדון, להזיות האלה?
<nicoco> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%A9%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%94#.D7.9E.D7.A6.D7.91.D7.99_.D7.A9.D7.99.D7.A0.D7.94
<nicoco> מצאו שגם אנשים שנכנסים לטראנסים מגיעים בעצם לשלב התודעתי הזה
<nicoco> בכלל, מדיטציה מאוד דומה לשינה
<Rodensky> אל תשלח אותי לויקיפדיה
<Rodensky> שלח אותי למקור מוסמך, כזה שלא כל פוץ יכול לערוך איך שמתחשק לו
<nicoco> יש לי בבית ספר שלם
<nicoco> אבל אין לי חשק לשלוח לך אותו
<nicoco> :O
<Rodensky> חוץ מזה שהלינק שנתת מדבר על הזיות היפנגוגיות והקשר שלהן לשינה
<Rodensky> לא למדיטציה
<Rodensky> אז לא באמת ענית לי
<nicoco> שאלת אותי מה זה הזיות היפנגוגיות
<nicoco> שום דבר על הקשר שלהן למשהו
<Rodensky> "אבל מה הקשר של הנושא הנדון, להזיות האלה?"
<Rodensky> הנושא הנדון הוא מדיטציה
<nicoco> את זה שאלת רק אחרי שהדבקתי את הלינק
<Rodensky> נכון
<Rodensky> שאלתי
<Rodensky> אגב
<Rodensky> שאלתי לפני הלינק
<Rodensky> אני שאלתי בשניה 25, ב26 אתה נתת לי את הלינק הזה שלא מסביר שום דבר על שום דבר ממה שדובר עליו
<nicoco> אז היה לאחד מאיתנו לאג
<nicoco> כי אצלי את שאלת בשניה 27 ואני הדבקתי ב26
<Rodensky> לא חשוב
<nicoco> אבל בואי נעזוב את זה
<Rodensky> תסביר לי את הקשר למדיטציה
<nicoco> אין לי כרגע מקור מוסמך
<nicoco> חוץ מהספר
<Rodensky> ואם יש לך לינק כלשהו למידע שאתה מחשיב כאמין
<nicoco> ואין לי כוח לצטט אותו
<nicoco> אז תצטרכי להסתמך על הזיכרון שלי
<nicoco> :)
<Rodensky> אז עזוב מקור מוסמך, תן לי לינק למקור מידע שאתה מחשיב כאמין  ושמסביר את הנושא בצורה שנראית לך מספיק טובה ושמעבירה את כוונתך
<nicoco> טוב, שניה
<H3r0> nicoco - תן את הכתובת אייפי שלי
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> סתם סתם [;
<nicoco> ?
<Rodensky> אגב, אני כתבתי חלק מהערך הזה על שינה בויקיפדיה
<nicoco> נחמד לך
<Rodensky> :)
<Rodensky> וראיתי שהוסיפו טעות בעניין הנרקולפסיה
<H3r0> nicoco - על מה מדובר?
<nicoco> מדיצטיה
<nicoco> מדיטציה*
<H3r0> טוב לפחות לא וינדוס (:
<Rodensky> עשיתי מדיטציה כמה פעמים
<Rodensky> זה נחמד
<Rodensky> זה דבר טוב, צריך לחשוף יותר אנשים לזה
<New2> vhh
<New2> בדיקה
<H3r0> nicoco - פעם חבר שלי הראה לי מדיטציה משהו עם קול
<nicoco> טוב, אני מוצא רק שטויות
<H3r0> nicoco - לי זה לא עזר
<Rodensky> H3r0, רק דיברת חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<H3r0> H3r0 - מה עשיתי הפעם
<nicoco> לול
<H3r0> H3r0 - אגב מתנצל על פעם שעברה
<H3r0> H3r0 - מקווה שתסלחי אם לא על ה.. שלי אבל תמיד יש לי צפייה
<H3r0> ציפיה)
<H3r0> סתם סתם :P
<H3r0> רציני אני מבקש סליחה
<nicoco> Self highlight again :P
<nicoco> it's like self distraction
<nicoco> :P
<H3r0> Rodensky **
<H3r0> nicoco - זה בגלל שאני עושה מלא דברים במקביל
<Rodensky> נסלח אך לא נשכח
<H3r0> ככה?:(
<nicoco> גם אם היא תשכח, הלוג לעולם לא יימחק
<H3r0> מה שמפחיד זה שאת רופאה ואם אני עושה טעות קטנה אני רואה את עצמי מוחסל
<H3r0> nicoco - אל תהיה כל כך בטוח
<nicoco> למה לא?
<H3r0> כי הלוג על הארד דיסק
<H3r0> שיש סיכוי טוב שאחרי כמה זמן נגיד את זה ככה ... ימות ...
<Rodensky> אני לא צריכה לוגים, וכמו כל אישה אני גם לא צריכה לזכור מה בדיוק אמרת
<Rodensky> מספיק לזכור שהוצאתי לך כרטיס צהוב ואחריו כרטיס אדום על ההתנהגות שלך
<Rodensky> ולכן - נסלח אך לא נשכח
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כמו ליידי אמתית :)
<H3r0> Rodensky - כרטיס אדום אומר שאני מושעה ממשחק אחד
<H3r0> לא?[;
<Rodensky> תמשיך ככה ותהיה מושעה לכל העונה
<H3r0> אני מעדיף להיות פצוע
<New2> מישהו פה רואה את ההודעה שלי
<New2> ?
<H3r0> או לקבל כנס
<Ddorda> ‏New0: דבר לאט
<Ddorda> ‏קשה לעקוב ככה
<New0> מה?
<New0> אני דיברתי מהר?
<nicoco> H3r0 - באיזה אולם אתה רוצה את הכנס?
<New0> פשוט הייתה לי התנתקות אז רציתי לבדוק אם חזרתי
<H3r0> nicoco - אני כנס אולם?אני מושהה אל תקח כרטיס אדום
<nicoco> התכוונת לקנס, אני מניח
<nicoco> ולכן האולם
<H3r0> לקנס***
<H3r0> כן אני עייף
<H3r0> מותר לי לא?
<nicoco> מותר מותר :)
<nicoco> גם אני מרגיש עקום האמת
<nicoco> אבל לא נורא, נתגבר
<H3r0> nicoco - שמע אני יכול לנוח יותר כי אני מושעה
<nicoco> Good for you :D
<Ron_> טוב, ביי מצחיקים
<Ron_> כל הצ'אט הזה אמור להיות מתועד
<New0> חחחח אמת
<Ron_> לא משנה
<H3r0> Ron_  - למה אמור?
<Ron_> כן אני יודע שהוא מתועד
<Ron_> H3r0,
<H3r0> מעולה
<nicoco> ואפילו נפלא
<H3r0> Ron_ - ולמה מצחיקים?
<New0> avi1333 ?
<Ron_> כי לא ממש עניתם פה מידע רציני. כתבתם 100 שורות בלי החלטיות רבה על מה שאמרתי
<Ron_> H3r0,
<nicoco> אתה בא לשאול בערוץ של מערכות הפעלה על מדיטציה, לאיזו תשובה בדיוק אתה מצפה? :O
<H3r0> Ron_ - מה שאלת?לא ראיתי בכלל :P
<nicoco> הוא שאל שאלה חשובה על החיים: מה אנחנו חושבים על מדיטציה
<Ron_> טרנסדנטלית
<Ron_> http://www.stockholmsgruppen.com/ קבלו משהו מרענן
<Ron_> אפשר ללכת או שיש לכם חידוש על השאלה שלי?
<avi1333> New0 עכשיו אני פה
<nicoco> משוחרר
<nicoco> דרך אגב
<nicoco> הדף שהדבקת
<nicoco> לא רואים בו כלום
<Ron_> כי צריך לתרגל את המדיטציה בזמן שהוא נטען
<Ron_> אתה מבין?
<nicoco> הוא לא באמת נטען
<New0> אבי אתה מדבר אנגלית?
<New0> או מישהו פה מדבר אנגלית טוב?
<avi1333> אני לא מדבר אנגלית טוב...
<New0> אני צריך טובה ממש קטנה
<Yaron-Heb> סביר, במה מדובר?
<New0> אוקי אני קיבלתי BAN
<Yaron-Heb> מאיפה?
<New0> מערוץ של ##windows
<nicoco> לול
<Yaron-Heb> יש לזה סיבה טובה
<New0> אני עם אנגלית בעייתית
<New0> ברור
<New0> אבל אני לא ממש מבין אותו למרות שהוא עדיין מנסה להסביר לי בפרטי למה הוא נתן לי
<New0> הוא אמר לי שהוא נתן לי אזהרה ואני לא ראיתי את זה
<Ron_> תעשו ריפרש. צריך לצפות ואז הוא נטען http://www.stockholmsgruppen.com/
<New0> אמרתי לו שלפחות יומר לי להיות בשקט או משהו כזה ולא לעשות BAN
<nicoco> הוא מהבהב לי פעמיים בשחור ואז מפסיק להטען
<New0> אני פעם אחת קיבלתי אזהרה מ... #backtrack ואז באמת הפסקתי
<New0> לכן אני אשמח אם מישהו (ירון) תנסו לשאול אותו על New0 למה הוא בדיוק קיבל BAN
<Ron_> חכו אני אראה לכם תמונת מסך שתראו במה מדומר
<New0> מישהו יכול לעשות לי את הטובה הזאת בבקשה?
<Ron_> במה מנומר
<New0> ירון <
<New0> ?
<Ron_> במה מנומש
<Ron_> במה מגודל
<Ron_> במה ממונש
<New0> השם שלו זה mota
<New0> Yaron_heb אתה יכול לשאול אותו בבקשה ?
<nicoco> Ron_ - עכשיו נטען
<New0> yaron-Heb ?
<Ron_> קלטתם את המילה ממונש?
<Yaron-Heb> מה לשאול?
<New0> למה New0 קיבל באן
<H3r0> שמעו יש לי שיר למצב הזה
<H3r0> שיר להיט
<H3r0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taBzvTJ6zas
<H3r0> :)
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - דרגון בול זי שיר פתיחה 2 בעיברית (להורדה)
<H3r0> Hoborg - חרטטן אחד :P
<New0> נראה לי שאנחנו לא מבינים אחד את השני, ויש לי פה משהו שאני באמת חייב לסדר אבל זה לא קשור עכשיו אלא. מה שאני רוצה להבין באמת זה למה קיבלתי באן ולא הם הוא באמת יכול לתת לי הזדמנות שניה
<New0> Yaron-Heb ? אתה יכול ?
<Yaron-Heb> תן לי שתי דקות
<Ron_> קלטתם את המילה ממונש?
<New0> אוקי באמת תודה רבה אני מאוד מודה לך
<New0> yaron-Heb תודה :D
<H3r0> New0 - תשתדל לא לקרוא לו בשמו הרבה
<Yaron-Heb> חשבו שאתה טרול
<Yaron-Heb> וכששאלו אותך מה הסיבה לא ענית בצורה אחידה
<New0> אז<
<New0> <?
<H3r0> ?>
<New0> מה הכוונה לא בצורה אחידה? ומה זה טרול.
<Yaron-Heb> אם לא נימקת בצורה מספיק הגיונית מה הסיבה לשטויות שרשמת אז אתה טרול והם לא רוצים טרולים
<New0> ?
<New0> אה
<nicoco> !g טרול (אינטרנט)
<Hoborg> "טרול (אינטרנט) – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%2598%25D7%25A8%25D7%2595%25D7%259C_(%25D7%2590%25D7%2599%25D7%25A0%25D7%2598%25D7%25A8%25D7%25A0%25D7%2598) | "ויקיפדיה:התמודדות עם טרולים – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%2595%25D7%2599%25D7%25A7%25D7%2599%25D7%25A4%25D7%2593%25D7%2599%25D7%2594:%25D7%2594%25D7%25AA%25D7%259E%25D7%2595%25D7%2593%25D7%2593%25D7%2595%25
<nicoco> גרר
<nicoco> לעזאזל עם ויקיפדיה
<nicoco> http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%98%D7%A8%D7%95%D7%9C_(%D7%90%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%98%D7%A8%D7%A0%D7%98)
<nicoco> הנה
<New0> אה כן ניקוקו הראת לי את זה פעם אבל לא ממש הבנתי הכל אבל הבנתי שזה מישהו שלא מובן ועכשיו אני מבין שזה מישהו שמסובב סחור סחור
<New0> נכון?
<nicoco> בחיי שאתה עוד יותר לא מובן ממה שאתה מתאר כאן
<New0> H3r0 לא לקרוא בשמו של mota ? לזה מה שהתכוונת?
<Ron_> זה אתר מאוד ממונש http://yfrog.com/6cbbby0j
<Yaron-Heb> מה ניסית לפתור בעזרתם?
<H3r0> לא
<H3r0> משנה
<H3r0> New0
<Yaron-Heb> New0: מה ניסית לפתור בעזרתם?
<New0> הירו אוקי
<New0> יש לי כמה מחשבים פה של לקוחה וניתקלתי בבעיה של הרשאות ובטעות מחקתי את כל ההרשאות מהדיסק
<New0> XP
<New0> אז ניסיתי לשאול אותם איך אני מתקן את זה
<nicoco> Ron_ - מה פשר העיצוב הווינדוסאי הזה?
<Rodensky> H3r0, אתה רואה על מה דיברתי?
<nicoco> תעבור ללינוקס :O
<H3r0> Rodensky - חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Ron_> זה רק בתמונה. אני רץ על לינוקס אבל אני אוהב לעצב תמונות שנראות כמו וין ;)
<H3r0> אצלנו קוראים לזה ושוב חוזר הניגון
<New0> ניקוקו חחחח אני כבר בלינוקס אני עכשיו מדבר מאובונטו לול אבל זאת הלקוחה עם הבעיה וירון שאל אותי מה היתה הבעיה
<nicoco> :O
<H3r0> ובסוף מישהו יקבל בראש טבון
<H3r0> (:
<Yaron-Heb> אם הלקוחה שלך סקסית תפנה אותה אלי ☺
<New0> היייייי שמור על הפה
<New0> היא אמא של החבר הכי טוב שלי
<New0> אני מבקש
<New0> בקיצור ניפקתי פה חזק
<New0> ירון
<New0> ה"פ
<Rodensky> Yaron-Heb, תקן את השאלה שלך. תשאל אם היא מילפית :)
<H3r0> Yaron-Heb - ואז תפנה אותה אליי
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח משר״א...
<Ron_> נמפקדי
<Ron_> מילה חדשה
<Ron_> נמפקתי
<nicoco> אני שומע עכשיו קטע גאוני
<nicoco> חבל שאסור לעשות כאן np :\
<H3r0> nicoco - np?
<nicoco> now playing
<nicoco> אני אדגים לך (שימו לב, זו דוגמא, אז מותר לי 3:)
<H3r0> nicoco - מה אסור לעשות כאן?
 * nicoco is listening to »» Jimmy Page - No Quarter - Yallah «« (2:11/4:59)
<nicoco> את אלה ^
<H3r0> nicoco - אז פשוט נותנים קישורים תמימים ליוטוב ;[
<nicoco> אין לי כוח ליוטיוב :O
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> באיזה תוכנה אתה שומע שירים?
<Ron_> עוד קישור אחד ואני הולך. זה קישור שלא מצליח לגרום לי להתמנש http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OBs6S1lW_Q
<nicoco> Rhythmbox
<H3r0> nicoco - אחלה תוכנה חולה עליה !
<Ron_> אהבתם?
<nicoco> כן, נווחה למדי
<nicoco> נוחה*
<Ron_> ווינאמפ יותר נוח
<H3r0> אני אוהב את Rhythmbox
<nicoco> תלוי איך אתה מסתכל על זה
<nicoco> ואיזה צרכים יש לך
<H3r0> לשירים אני מעדיף את Rhythmbox
<nicoco> AIMP היא גם כן לא רעה בכלל
<Ron_> לי יש צרכים שהמערכת תעבוד ולא תקרוס
<nicoco> אני אפילו די מחבב אותה
<Rodensky> אני לא אוהבת את רית'מבוקס, אני משתמשת בVLC
<Rodensky> הוא יותר קרוב לווינאמפ בממשק המשתמש שלו
<Ron_> ניסיתי סתם להתקין לינוקס מסידי ובאמצע ההתקנה הייתה שגיאה
<Ron_> vlc לא מציג רשימת שירים נוחה
<Ron_> ויש לו בעיות כי לפעמים הוא לא עולה טוב
<Ron_> שמעתם את השיר ששמתי?
<Ron_> ממשק המשתמש. איזה שם היא נתנה לזה. כולה תוכנה
<nicoco> VLC לא נוח בכלל למוזיקה
<Ron_> בכלל לא
<Ron_> רק ווינאמפ
<nicoco> לא אוהב אותו
<Ron_> אפשר להריץ וינאמפ עם ווין?
<nicoco> בפעם האחרונה ששמעתי אין ווינאמפ ללינוקס
<nicoco> ולדעתי אפשר להריץ ווינאמפ בווין
<nicoco> אבל זה ייצא די נכה
<Ron_> אבל יש ווינדוס לווינאמפ
<Ron_> ;)
<Ron_> איזו חננות לא מעיריכים את השיר ששמתי. אני אשים שוב
<Ron_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHzIG_iZRWY
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Joan Crawford - Blue Oyster Cult
<Ron_> איך ידעת איזה קישור אני הולך לשים?
<Ron_> http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Fear-Reaper-Best-Oyster/dp/B00004HYKZ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291463183&sr=8-1
<Rodensky> Ron_, לא הבנתי מה הבעיה עם רשימת השירים של VLC
<Rodensky> כמו בכל תוכנה, אתה יכול לגרור את סדר ההשמעה, ולהחליט אם ההשמעה תהיה בסדר אקראי או לא ואם תהיה מחזורית או לא
<Ron_> Rodensky, איך קוראים לך?
<Rodensky> מה עוד אתה צריך מרשימת השמעה?
<Rodensky> רודנסקי לצורך העניין:)
<Ron_> החלון של רשימת השירים שם לא נוח.
<Ron_> תני לי לבדוק את זה בויאלסי שלי
<Rodensky> זה מה שאני לא מבינה, מה לא נוח אם זה אותו דבר כמו בכל שאר התוכנות?
<Ron_> זה לא מציג אפילו את רשימת השירים
<Ron_> צריך בטח ללחוץ על משהו
<nicoco> ctrl-l
<nicoco> VLC זאת תוכנה שנועדה לוידאו
<nicoco> ולא למשהו אחר
<nicoco> זה שהיא מסוגלת לנגן גם מוזיקה זה נחמד, אבל היא לא יעילה בזה כמו תוכנות שנועדו לניגון מוזיקה
<Rodensky> Ron_, יש לחצן להצגת רשימת השירים
<Rodensky> ויש גם קיצור מקשים
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, לא יעילה מאיזו בחינה? מה עוד אתה צריך ממנה כדי שתהיה "יעילה" כמו נגנים אחרים שמיועדים רק למוזיקה?
<nicoco> לא נוחה + לא תנגן לך באותה צורה
<nicoco> מה שגם היא לא עובדת עם הקיצורי מקלדת שלי
<Rodensky> הכי נוחה כי היא הכי פשוטה שיש
<nicoco> כמו שכל תוכנה שמכבדת את עצמה צריכה לעשות
<Rodensky> *היא הכי נוחה
<Rodensky> לא תנגן באותה צורה?
<Rodensky> מז"א?
<nicoco> עזבי
<nicoco> אני מגרבב
<Rodensky> שמתי לב
<Rodensky> ולא רק אתה
<nicoco> בכל מקרה היא פחות נוחה וזהו.
<nicoco> ~:3
<Rodensky> התוכנה הכי פשוטה לשימוש, וזוקפים לזכותה "חסרונות" שלא קיימים ומשווים את זה ל"יתרונות" שקיימים כסטנדרט בה ובכל נגן אחר
<Ron_> היא עובדת בסדר
<Ron_> בכל אופן. מישהו מכיר את ביוטיפול אגוני?
<nicoco> נופ
<Ron_> אני בכלל לא שומע דרך המחשב כמעט. אני שומע באוטו. ובאוטו אין ממש ויאלסי
<nicoco> באותו אין גם ווינאמפ
<nicoco> אוטו*
<Ron_> לפחות אם אני אשים תמונה של ווינאמפס זה יהיה יותר יפה ;)
<Ron_> מה דעתכם על השיר הזה? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEjley5HKBE
<nicoco> תלוי איזו ערכת נושא יש ללינוקס שלך :)
<Ron_> אני לא מצליח למצוא אותו בלי רעשים באמפי3
<Rodensky> ברכב מתקינים מערכת איכותית ושומעים מדיסק
<Ron_> לי יש מערכת איכותית שבאה עם האוטו
<Ron_> וחוץ מזה אני מתעצל להביא דיסקים לעיתים אז אני שומע עם הנגן
<Ron_> ידידה שלי מארצות הברית המליצה לי על השיר הזה
<nicoco> לי יש מערכת איכותית שבאה עם האוטו ומתחברת לכרטיסי SD ולאינפוט אודיו של אמפי
<nicoco> :)
<Rodensky> Ron_, מה הבעיה להוריד מיו טיוב את הגרסה הזו?
<nicoco> כלומר, להורים שלי
<Rodensky> אגב, גורן גדול! :)
<Rodensky> Mesecina :)
<Ron_> Rodensky, אפשרות, אני מעדיף דיסק שלם. בכל אופן ביוטיוב זה לא באיכות משהו. אני גם מחפש דרך להוריד שירים ממיספייס אבל לא מצאתי
<Ron_> חכו אני אתן לכם קישור מעניין במייספייס
<nicoco> טוב יאללה
<nicoco> אני פורש
<nicoco> מספיק לי
<Ron_> קבלו http://www.myspace.com/lesetrangers
<Ron_> nicoco, ata mafsid
<Ron_> ראית איך כתבתי לך באנגלית לא לבזבז זמן?
<kosherpup> ata זה חיבורים בביוס:P
<Ron_> חכו אני אראה לכם משהו יפה
<kosherpup> coreboot זה סבבה של דב
<kosherpup> דבר
<H3r0> יאללה חברים וחברות אני הלכתי לישון (מוקדם לשם שינוי) לילה טוב תהנו לכם ותדברו עם התאחדות שיחזירו אותי למשחק (:
<Ron_> זה יזכיר לכם את המסך קומנד
<Ron_> http://yfrog.com/c9bbblmj
<Hoborg> Title: Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/c9bbblmj
<nicoco> http://pastebin.com/8zmGtR3Y
<Hoborg> Title: nicoco@nicocomputer:~/nasm-0.98.39$ sudo make inst
<nicoco> רבאק
<nicoco> Ddorda - בוא תסביר לי למה זה קורה
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> מצאתי לי נאסמ לקמפל לי
<nicoco> אבל הוא מסרב בתוקף להתקמפל
<nicoco> אפילו אחרי שהרצתי ./configure
<kosherpup> זה מגניב שיש ביוס קוד פתוח
<kosherpup> מקווה שזה יתחיל לרוץ
<Ron_> מישהו יודע איך אני יכול לשים וולפייפר בוין שלי?
<kosherpup> מאחר שלא הבנתי מה כתבת זה נראה שכתבת משהו מאד לא נכון לכתוב
<nicoco> מישהו יודע למה מה שאני עושה מסתיים ככה?
<H3r0> תודה לכל מי שהחזיר לי לילה טוב (: לילה טוב לכולם
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> לילט גיבורי
<H3r0> nicoco </3
<nicoco> =-<3
<H3r0> :P
<H3r0> השעה עושה את שלה
<H3r0> ואני צריך להחזיר מייל
<nicoco> לך על זה :)
<H3r0> החזרתי
<Ron_> אני הולך לעשות מעין קריוקי
<Ron_> ביי
<Rodensky> קריוקי זה פשע נגד האנושות
<Rodensky> אנשים צריכים להשאיר את הזימרה למי שאשכרה מסוגל
<nicoco> Rodensky: +1
<H3r0> תאמינו לי שאם אני אשיר לא ישארו אנשים בערוץ
<H3r0> או שאני אקבל באן לפני כן
<H3r0> רוצים שאני אשיר?אם אתם לא עונים זה אומר כן
<Rodensky> אנחנו בשיטת opt in
<Rodensky> אם אנחנו לא עונים, זה אומר שכדאי שתסתום :-)
<H3r0> כנראה שהגענו לרמה שזה הרחקה מכמה משחקים אז אולי באמת אני אשב ביציאה?
<Rodensky> הורחקת מהמשחק הקודם
<Rodensky> לא מהמשחק הזה
<Rodensky> בינתיים אתה מתנהג יפה
<Rodensky> אז אתה יכול לשחק
<H3r0> אבל אני נראלי קיבלתי צהוב מקודם?אולי כדי שהמאמן יחליף אותי?
<Rodensky> קיבלת צהוב על ההערה הראשונה, אדום על השניה
<Rodensky> אדום זה לא לכל העונה
<H3r0> הבעיה שמשחקים כל שבת
<H3r0> אלא אם כן זה ליגת האלופות או גביע
<H3r0> ואני תת רמה אז.. [;
<Rodensky> משחקים פה כל השבוע. תשחק יפה, לא יהיו בעיות :-)
<Rodensky> ואל תשיר
<H3r0> סבבה אני לא אשיר אלא אם כן זה ההמנון לפני המשחק [;
<Rodensky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f0GStBCeUU
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - How George Carlin deals with Globalism (NWO)
<H3r0> Rodensky - בהצלחה בלימודים שלך ושתצלחי והכי חשוב תהני
<H3r0> לילה וטב
<H3r0> טוב
<H3r0> Hoborg - גם לך לילה טוב למרות שאתה בוט [;
<Rodensky> תודה, לילה טוב גם לך
<H3r0> אני מקווה שהגענו לעמק השווה והכל ברוח ספורטיבית
<trew1000> שלום לכולם
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5IRI4oHKNU
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - The Zombies - She's Not There
<nicoco> <3
<nicoco> נוסטלגי
<nicoco> ה
<nicoco> חיפשתי את הגרסא הזאת במשך השבועיים האחרונים
<nicoco> כל הזמן מצאתי רק את זה של הסאונדטראק של קיל ביל
<nicoco> זאצ^
<nicoco> זאת**
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-28
<omer> שאלה..
<VashTheStampede> -__-
<VashTheStampede> -__°
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-29
<slgty> שלום
<slgty> שומם כאן
<lousygarua> mishu po?
<serfus> lousygarua, howdy sir
<serfus> מצטער שלא עניתי לך בנתיים
<serfus> מחר תשובות לכולם
<lousygarua> serfus, רוצה לעבוד על האתר קצת? או שאין לך זמן עכשיו
<serfus> עכשיו אני הולך לישון כי אני עוד שנייה נרדם כאן
<lousygarua> אוקיי
<serfus> דיברת עם אור שפירא?
<lousygarua> עוד לא, היא נעלמה קצת אבל יש שמועות שהיא תחזור בקרוב
<serfus> אהא
<arye> ?
<arye> יש כאן מישהו?
<arye> ?
<arye> there is any one here?
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-30
<or_schapira> יש מישהו אנושי?
<yaakov1990> וואו שנים לא הייתי כאן
<yaakov1990> מישהו פה?
<script_> יש כאן משהו
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-01
<nady> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-02
<lousygarua> מישהו פה?
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> מישהו מכיר כאן עבודה עם
<i-pink> chroot?
<i-pink> שאני מנסה להריץ את הפקודה הזו
<i-pink> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<i-pink> אני מקבלת את זה
<i-pink> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<i-pink> יש למישהו רעיון?
<nady> לילה טוב
<i-pink> nady?
<lousygarua> i-pink, הלו
<lousygarua> לוגנ טיים נו סי :)
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-03
<adi_> שלום לכולםת יש לי בעיה קטנה בגירסה 11.04 והלאה לגבי הקלטה בעזרת המיקרופון, ההקלטה נשמעת עם רעשים ובהתחלה לא נשמעה בכלל, אודה לכם על כל עזרה שתוכלו לתת לי.
<lousygarua> adi_, ניסית את חברנו גוגל?
<adi_> מה הכוונה, אני חיפשתי בגוגל מידע איך לךפתור את הבעיה ולא הצלחתי
<adi_> הבעיה שיש רעשים שאני מדבר בסקייפ או מקליט ב sound recorder
<lousygarua> מישהו פה?
<connex> yes
<Ron-ff> hi
<connex> hi
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-27
<schapira> שלום
<iTK98> שלום שלום
<schapira> אני בבעיה
<schapira> יש לי 11.4
<schapira> ואני רוצה לשדרג ל12.04
<schapira> בעצם
<schapira> אני רוצה התקנה חדשה
<schapira> נקי
<iTK98> אז תוריד את ה-ISO, צרוב אותו ל-USB
<iTK98> ותתקין
<schapira> אבל: לא מצליחה לצרוב את הדיסק (ונגמרו לי הדיסקים בגלל הניוססטצ)
<schapira> ולא עובד לי להתקין דרך usb
<iTK98> הוא ישאל אותך אם לעדכן או לבצע התקנה נקיה
<schapira> התקנתי על usb
<schapira> בשתי דרכים ניסיתי ובשתיהן כשלון
<schapira> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<schapira> זו הדרך הראשונה
<schapira> בה ברגע שבחרתי משהו במסך הראשון (התקנה או ניסיון המערכת וכו) כל בחירה הובילה לאתחול מחדש של המחשב וכניסה שוב לאותו מסך
<schapira> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<schapira> זה הבאג שקרה לי בשיטה השניה
<schapira> יש לך עצה לדרך אחרת?
<schapira> *יש
<iTK98> dd dd bs=4M if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx
<iTK98> שים לב שה- sdx
<iTK98> זה ה-USB שלך
<iTK98> אם טעית - יקרו דברים רעים.
<schapira> מה זה?
<schapira> אני תמיד עבדתי על הדיסקונקיי
<iTK98> אם אין לך מושג מה זה, אז לא משנה.
<iTK98> תשכח ממה שאמרתי.
<schapira> *בחורה
<iTK98> אני לא מכיר את ה-תוכנה של אובנטו usb-creator
<schapira> יש לך עצה לעזור לי?
<iTK98> חכי למישהו אחר שיעזור לך
<schapira> ניסיתי גם https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<schapira> סליחה
<schapira> unetbootin
<schapira> טוייב
<schapira> לבנתיים התחלתי את השדרוג עצמו (מה שאומר שאני צריכה לעבור שני שדרוגים....)
<schapira> אבל אני ממש מעדיפה התקנה נקייה
<schapira> (דרך מערכת העדכונים)
<schapira> אגב, קוראים לי אור שפירא, פעם קראו לי לאה צחור (יכול להיות שיש כאן מישהו שמכיר אותי מפעם)
<schapira> כנראה שאין כאן באמת אנשים...
<iTK98> unetbootin / usb-creator
<schapira> זה מה שאמרתי שניסיתי
<iTK98> אמורים להיות אינטואיטיבים
<schapira> ונתקעתי בזה:
<schapira> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/1068951
<schapira> לא הצלחתי להבין אם תיקנו את הבאג
<schapira> אבל התיאור שלו זה בדיוק התיאור של מה שקרה לי שלוש פעמים
<iTK98> אז הצלחת ליצור את ה-USB boot
<iTK98> לפי מה שרשום ב-באג ריפורט, אין עדיין התייחסות של מפתחים, הבאג עדיין פתוח
<schapira> ליצור הצלחתי
<schapira> בשתי הדרכים
<schapira> וגם להתחיל להריץ
<schapira> אבל אחרי התפריט של "התקנה"/"ניסוי אובונטו"+עוד דברים שיש שם - הוא נתקע
<schapira> בשיטה הראשונה הוא פשוט מאתחל את המחשב כל פעם
<schapira> ובשיטה השנייה אפילו מצאתי את הבאג הלא פתור...
<iTK98> למה את מנסה להתקין את 12.04 ולא את 12.04.1?
<schapira> אה?
<iTK98> את רוצה להתקין אובונטו גירסה 12.04 64ביט
<schapira> הורדתי את מה שנמצא באתר של אובונטו תחת הכותרת של latast LTS version
<schapira> 32
<iTK98> הבאג שמתואר בקישור האחרון שהבאת מדבר על הפצות 64 ביט
<schapira> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<schapira> vabh
<schapira> השני
<schapira> לא יודעת מה לגבי הבאג שם
<schapira> אני הורדתי 32
<schapira> ואותה תופעה שמוזכרת שםקרתה גם לי
<schapira> (פשוט הרצתי בגוגל את הודעת השגיאה שקיבלתי והגעתי לבאג הזה)
<iTK98> את יכולה לנסות את הפורום http://www.whatsup.org.il
<iTK98> או את הפורום פה
<iTK98> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum
<iTK98> מקסימום תחזרי מחר, אולי יהיו פה עוד אנשים שיוכלו לתת לך מענה
<iTK98> בעיקרון נראה לי שכולם בדרך הביתה מהעבודה, הם בטח בסביבות 9+ יהיו זמינים.
<schapira> אממ
<schapira> מקווה לישון בשעה הזו
<schapira> trew
<schapira> שלום
<schapira> (יש לי תינוק בבית שמעייף אותי עד לכך שאין לי ברירה אלא לישון לקראת השעה 21:00)
<schapira> md5sum -c שלום
<schapira> Interruptus md5sum -c
<schapira> Interruptus שלום
<schapira> (לא היום שלי עם העתק הדבק...)
<Interruptus> האודי
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-28
<cool_> hi
#ubuntu-il 2012-11-30
<moshe> שלום
<moshe> יש פה מישהו?
<trew100> ?
<moshe> hi
<trew100> היי
<moshe> שלום
<moshe> אני לא יודע לינוקס, יש לי תוכנה לדיויאר שבתפריט לא מופיע לי עברית למרות בקובץ שפה יש עברית
<moshe> איך אני מוסיף לתפריט עברית?
<moshe> trew100 אתה נמצא?
<trew100> חזרתי כן
<trew100> איזה תוכנה?
<moshe> יש אפשרות שאני אתקשר אליך או אתה אלי שאוכל להסביר יותר טוב?
<trew100> לא אני  לא כזה טוב בלינוקס
<trew100> בכל אופן על איזה תוכנה נדובר?
<moshe> אני פשוט צריך לדעת איפה נמצא הקובץ של התפריט שפה, כדי להוסיף עברית, כי יש עברית בקובץ שפה אך לא מופיע בתפריט
<trew100> אין בעיה רק על איזה תוכנה אתה מדבר?
<moshe> תוכנה DVR
<moshe> מתקינים את התוכנה במכשיר דיויאר
<trew100> אה לא
<trew100> אין לי מושג
<moshe> OK
<trew100> שאל את Interruptus
<trew100> אולי הוא יודע
<matanc> Anyone here?
<matanc> quit
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-01
<abigayl777> hi
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-02
<matanc> ANyone here?
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-26
<Howareyou> היי, יש כאן מישהו? :)
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-29
<avi-> ערב טוב אני צריך עזאה
<avi-> אביחי אתה שם
<avi-> תראה קניתי כרטיס רשת 722 tp link
<avi-> בשביל לנסות לפעיל  אותו בלינוקס kail linux
<avi-> לא עובד
<avi-> avi@avi:~$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0e0f:0003 VMware, Inc. Virtual Mouse Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0e0f:0002 VMware, Inc. Virtual USB Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub avi@avi:~$
<avi-> avi@avi:~$ airmon-ng bash: airmon-ng: command not found avi@avi:~$
<avi-> avi@avi:~$ sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 [sudo] password for avi:    Found 2 processes that could cause trouble. If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after a short period of time, you may want to kill (some of) them! -e  PID	Name 2229	NetworkManager 2302	dhclient   Interface	Chipset		Driver   avi@avi:~$ airmon-ng bash: airmon-ng: command not found avi@avi:~$
<avi-> לא יודע מה לא בסדר
<avi-> אולי יש צורך בהתקנת דרייבר ישירות ללינוקס כדאי שיזהה את כרטיס רשת
<avi-> הכרטיס TL-wn722n
<avi-> מישהו שם
<Avihay> אתה צריך לגרום למכונה הווירטואלית שלך להשתלת על ההתקן USB
<Avihay> להשתלט
<avi-> אך עושים את זה
<avi-> המצב קשה לאללה
<avi-> מה לא עשיתי נכון
<avi-> לפי מה שקראתי באיטרנט הכרטיס רשת הזה 70 אחוז תומך לינוקס אז קניתי מאשר  לתרוצץ אחרי כרטיס אלפא
<avi-> אבל לא יודע מה לא בסדר אולי יש צורך בהתקנת דרייבר
<Avihay> לא, יודע אם צריך התקנת דרייבר או לא, אבל המכונה הווירטואלית לא מרגישה שהוא בכלל קיים
<avi-> עשיתי את כול הפקודות אבל לא נותן סימן חיים
<avi-> זה לינוקס kail linux
<avi-> נסיתי גם ב backtrack אותו דבר
<Avihay> הבעיה לא בלינוקס אלא במכונה
<Avihay> זה ישן, אבל אולי עדיין ישים:
<Avihay> http://www.vmware.com/support/ws45/doc/devices_usb_ws.html
<avi-> המכונה גריסה 9.0 vmware
<avi-> שאני לוחץ  connect host
<avi-> הוא רושם
<avi-> the connection  for usb device  "Atheros Usb 2.0 Wlan  was unsuccessful
<avi-> the device is currently in use
<avi-> מה אפשר לעשות
<avi-> אני יזוז לישון  מוטש נראה מחר תודה  בכל זאת
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-30
<Egbert9e9> kp
<Egbert9e9> jo
<Egbert9e9> hi
<avi-> צהריים טובים
<avi-> אביחי זה אני מאתמול בלילה עדיין תקוע באותה בעיה
<avi-> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=45591
<avi-> atheros usb 2.0 wlan was unsuccessful
<avi-> אני עכשיו ב backtrack
<avi-> במקום kail linux
<avi-> root@bt:~# ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:29:46:e2:17             inet addr:192.168.238.128  Bcast:192.168.238.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe46:e217/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:77 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:67 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuel
<avi-_> מישהו שם
<avi-_> root@bt:~# iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<avi-_> http://superuser.com/questions/487276/why-is-my-vmware-workstation-usb-wifi-still-in-use
<avi-> מישהו שם
<avi-> משה אביחי
<avi-> root@bt:~# ifconfig wlan0 up wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device root@bt:~#
<avi-> מישהו שם
<avi-> root@bt:~#  apt-get upgrade  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Avihay> ההתקן שאתה רואה שם זה כרטיס רשת קווי eth0, די ברור למה אין לו wireless extentions
<Avihay> ופשוט אין לך כרטיס אלחותי או אחר בשם wlan0
<Avihay> אלחוטי*
<avi-> אביחי מצטר הלכתי אתמול לא הרגשתי טוב הייתי חייב לנוח עכשיו תראה לפני הייתי משתמש בכרטיס רשת 812
<avi-> 821
<avi-> של tp link
<avi-> אתמול עברתי ל
<avi-> tp-link tl-wn722n vmware
<Avihay> הבעיה שלך הוא שאתה לא מצליח לחבר אותו למכונה הווירטואלית
<avi-> לפי תגכובות בפורמים  kail bactrack
<Avihay> זה לא בעית לינוקס בכלל
<avi-> כן הסברת אבל ראיתי סרטון ב youtube בנושא גם לא עזר
<avi-> אני מקבל  את זה
<avi-> atheros usb 2.0 wlan was unsuccessful the device is currently in use
<Avihay> <avi-> הוא רושם
<Avihay> <avi-> the connection  for usb device  "Atheros Usb 2.0 Wlan  was unsuccessful
<Avihay> <avi-> the device is currently in use
<Avihay> <avi-> מה אפשר לעשות
<avi-> כן
<avi-> בדיוק זה לא מבין למה
<avi-> הכרטיס היה אמור לתמוך בלינוקס
<Avihay> המערכת הפעלה שלך, אני מניח, חלונות, השתלטה על כרטיס הרשת, וvmware לא מצליח לשחרר אותו
<avi-> אבל המערכת וירטואלית משקרת שהוא בשימוש
<avi-> אני משתמש בוינדוס 7
<Avihay> זה לא שהיא משקרת, ההגדרה שלך ושלה לבשימוש שונה
<avi-> אתה חושב יש התנגשות מכרטיס קודם 821
<Avihay> אין לי שום ניסיון עם הכרטיסים האלה
<avi-> יש איטרנט בלינוקס אבל תמיכה שיזהה בלינוקס בגלל מערכת וירטואלית שמסרבת
<avi-> גם ב 821  הכרטיס הקודם היה איטרנט בלי  תמיכה ב chip
<avi-> הפעם  chip מזוהה
<avi-> אבל המערכת מזהה אותו כתפוס
<avi-> אני מתוסכל
<Avihay> זה כי המערכת הווירטואלית מקבלת אינתרנט משותף מהמערכת המארחת
<avi-> אני לא יודע עם הייתי משקיע כסף יותר באלפא הבעיה הייתה נפתרת
<Avihay> אינטרנט
<Avihay> אלפא?
<avi-> כן alfa 360  card network
<avi-> לא יודע עם זה פותר את בעיה
<Avihay> אין לי מושג
<avi-> אבל רציתי שהיה יותר זול ונתקעתי
<avi-> אין איזה קודם לקיש כדאי לגדיר אותו שיזהה בלי מאחרת של וינדוס
<Avihay> לא יודע, אני לא מתעסק הרבה עם חלונות 7
<avi-> לא יודע מה לעשות יותר
<avi-> נסיתי את כל פקודות הןא לא משחרר אותו
<Avihay> אבל, אתה יכול להתקין את kali/backtrack על דיסק-און-קיי, ולעלות ממנו, ואז תהיה לו גישה אקסקלוסיבית לחומרה
<Avihay> בלי חלונות שמתערב לך
<Avihay> יש מדריכים לאיך עושים את זה באינטרנט
<Avihay> אני צריך לזוז
<avi-> מסובך מידי  זה בעיה שאין כפתור שיבטל את התערבות טוב תודה בכול מקרה עם תראה דרך לצאת מזה תעדכן
<Avihay> btw, hi egbert
<beginner_> help!!!!!
<beginner_> I'm going out of my mind
<beginner_> is thereany body here?
<Avihay> beginner_: hi
<Avihay> getting out of one's mind might be a good expiriance once in a while
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-24
<guesto> Is anybody here?
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-27
<JoJo_> שלום
